# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Les centrales nuclaire c'est fini

## Mingolito

*Les centrales nuclaire c'est fini*



C'est pas trop tt !

Les tudes rcentes ( exemple ) montrent que de toute faon que si on prends en compte tous les cots (stockage, dmantlement, etc) le nuclaire est beaucoup plus cher (et surtout beaucoup plus dangereux ) que le solaire et l'olien.

----------


## Marco46

Le prix du megawatt heure nuclaire en France c'est autour de 42 euros. C'est vraiment du journalisme  2 balles cet article.

Aprs moi je veux bien que les anglais sortent du nuclaire mais alors on coupe les interconnexions avec eux. On assume dj les conneries de l'Allemagne, de l'Espagne et du Benelux a va suffire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Marco46
> Aprs moi je veux bien que les anglais sortent du nuclaire mais alors on coupe les interconnexions avec eux. On assume dj les conneries de l'Allemagne, de l'Espagne et du Benelux a va suffire.


C'est gnial  ,malin de faire sa transition nergtique sur le dos des autres...
Les anglais  sont des piques-assiettes depuis que leur le existe...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjpur Mingolito

Le nuclaire  pour l'heure comme l'ont suggr les experts du club de Rome ,est la seule issue pour amortir  le rchauffement   climatique qui tape  la porte conjugu  lpuisement des Energies Fossiles ...
Cela donnera un dlai supplmentaire pour faire les adaptations ncessaires surtout dans les transports..
Mais bien entendu dans un monde fini(notre mre terre) ou les ressources naturelles MINERALES sont puisables y compris l'uranium ,notre salut ne peut venir que de
1/ la lvitation...
2/ creuser jusque dans les entrailles de la terre
3/ migrer dans un sursaut ultime vers quelque astre bienveillant

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les anglais  sont des piques-assiettes depuis que leur le existe...


C'tait surtout marrant avec l'Allemagne  l'poque, parce qu'elle faisait sa maline "Chez nous on ne produit pas beaucoup d'nergie nuclaire" mais en fait elle importait beaucoup dnergie nuclaire franais (et elle avait des des centrales au charbon, mais a c'est encore autre chose...).
Aprs elle s'est mise  fond dans l'olien et depuis elle s'est rendue compte que a ne fonctionnait pas...




> le nuclaire est beaucoup plus cher (et surtout beaucoup plus dangereux ) que le solaire et l'olien.


Admettons que ce soit vrai : Peu importe l'important c'est le CO2 en ce moment et niveau CO2 le nuclaire est bien meilleur que le solaire et l'olien.
C'est bien sympa l'olien, le problme c'est que a produit peu, voir rien quand il n'y a pas de vent.

Le GIEC pense que le CO2 est plus dangereux que le nuclaire.




> notre salut ne peut venir que de
> 1/ la lvitation...
> 2/ creuser jusque dans les entrailles de la terre
> 3/ migrer dans un sursaut ultime vers quelque astre bienveillant


De quoi ?  ::weird::  ::aie::  ::?:  ::koi:: 

Sinon on peut juste baisser la population humaine, utiliser moins de service et faire en sorte qu'on pollue peu en crant de l'nergie.
Parce que si on arrive  10, 12 milliards, tu peux avoir tout les panneaux solaires que tu veux, ce sera forcment la merde.

----------


## Mingolito

> Le prix du megawatt heure nuclaire en France c'est autour de 42 euros. C'est vraiment du journalisme  2 balles cet article.


Ce cot est faux, d'aprs la Cours des comptes en 2014 ce cot tait de 60 euros.

Mais ce cot prends insuffisamment en compte tous les vrais cots du nuclaire :  70  100 ans pour dmanteler une centrale, des milliers d'annes de surveillance des sites de stockage, les accidents, etc. Certains ont avancs le chiffre 120 euros, ce qui est bien plus que l'olien.

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut fermer les centrales existantes, vu ce qu'elles ont cot, et effectivement si c'est pour refaire dmarrer les centrales  charbon c'est idiot, mais ce graphe montre qu'on ne va plus construire de centrales nuclaires car c'est trop dangereux, et cela a cot moins cher sur le long terme de construire des parcs olien. Au fur et  mesure qu'on prends en compte tous les cots le tarif du nuclaire est en hausse, et pendant ce temps le cot de l'olien baisse, donc la construire des centrales c'est fini, c'est ce que montre ce graphe, quoi que vous en pensiez ( tord). On ne peu plus construire des centrales merdique comme avant, les nouvelles normes de scurits mise en place aprs Fukushima dans le monde entier font que construire de nouvelles centrales aux nouvelles normes a un cot totalement  prohibitif.
De toute faon la France ne sait plus construire de centrales, les chantiers cotent le triple de ce qui est prvu avec des livraisons de matriel fissur et non conforme, et au final les chantiers sont abandonns les uns aprs les autres, c'est la fin.

 ::fleche::  Selon un rapport de lAgence internationale des nergies renouvelables, les prix ont baiss de plus de 10% en un an, et cette tendance est appele  durer.
 ::fleche::  Nuclear Power Cost , Nuclear power is an increasingly expensive source of energy.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais ce cot prends insuffisamment en compte tous les vrais cots du nuclaire :  70  100 ans pour dmanteler une centrale, des milliers d'annes de surveillance des sites de stockage, les accidents, etc. Certains ont avancs le chiffre 120 euros, ce qui est bien plus que l'olien.


Je veux bien te croire, mais c'est quoi le cot rel de l'olien ? (comprenant le recyclage, donc)

Sachant que c'est une source d'nergie intermittante, d'ailleurs, donc on fait comment pour compenser les priodes de creux ?

----------


## Phiphi41

Bonjour




> Sachant que c'est une source d'nergie intermittante, d'ailleurs, donc on fait comment pour compenser les priodes de creux ?


J'ai vu un jour un projet, qui consistait en mme temps lors du cycle de l'olienne d'alimenter un espce de chateau d'eau et lorsqu'il n'y a plus de vents de faire tourner une turbine en lchant de l'eau.

Il me semble que ce n'tait qu'un projet comme tant d'autres, mais je trouve l'ide intressante.

----------


## Chezkele

> Les tudes rcentes ( exemple ) montrent que de toute faon que si on prends en compte tous les cots (stockage, dmantlement, etc) le nuclaire est beaucoup plus cher (et surtout beaucoup plus dangereux ) que le solaire et l'olien.


Et le soir du nouvel an, quand tout le monde a la lumire allume  minuit, on fait quoi s'il n'y a pas de vent?
Il faut prendre en compte dans le prix des nergies renouvelables le temps pendant lequel elles ne produisent pas, et l je suis  peu prs sr que le cot n'est pas favorable. Je dis  peu prs sr parce que j'ai la flemme d'aller rechercher la capacit installe de l'Allemagne, mais je me souviens trs bien que malgr d'normes installations d'nergie renouvelable, ce pays est quand mme contraint d'importer de l'lectricit de manire consquente (videmment).

----------


## Ryu2000

Allemagne: l'olien, pilier de la transition nergtique, vacille
Le quart de lolien terrestre menac de dmantlement en Allemagne



> La fin du soutien financier allemand aux parcs oliens datant de plus de 20 ans signifie que ceux-ci seront sans doute dmantels  partir de 2020. Or, ces oliennes ges sont nombreuses et leur mise hors service pourrait tre plus rapide que linstallation dquipements neufs. De plus, *les cots de dmantlement sont levs, certaines parties ne sont pas recyclables et la dmolition des imposants socles en bton pose un srieux casse-tte financier.*
> 
> Lolien terrestre joue un rle important dans le mix nergtique allemand, puisque les 29 000 oliennes du pays ont couvert prs de 16 % de la production lectrique en 2017. Depuis ladoption de la loi sur les nergies renouvelables, en 2000, les exploitants doliennes profitent dun soutien leur assurant vingt ans de revenus garantis. Les quipements les plus anciens, reprsentant 4500 MW de puissance installe, perdront cette aide en 2020. Par la suite, de 2000  3000 MW dquipements perdront chaque anne lappui financier de ltat, pour un total de prs de 14 000 MW dici 2023.
> 
> Llectricit des oliennes ayant perdu le soutien financier de ltat devra alors tre vendue au prix du march spot. La proportion exacte dquipements  dmanteler dpendra du prix de vente pratiqu en 2020, *mais on sait que ces oliennes anciennes sont moins efficaces et quelles ncessitent plus dentretien. On prvoit donc que la plupart ne seront plus rentables et quelles devront tre mises hors service.* Si le prix du march reste au niveau actuel, le nombre de retraits pourrait dpasser le nombre de nouvelles installations, donnant un coup de frein  cette industrie.
> (...)
> Le dmantlement de la partie arienne dune olienne cote environ 30 000 euros par MW de puissance installe, soit 60 000 euros pour une olienne de 2 MW. Comment financer cette dpense? La plupart des exploitants, notamment les municipalits, seraient mal prpars  cette ventualit.
> (...)
> *Mais ce sont peut-tre les socles de bton qui sont les plus problmatiques. Dans le cas dune grande olienne, ils peuvent faire jusqu 20 mtres de profondeur et reprsenter 3 000 tonnes de bton arm. Leur prsence est un enjeu environnemental, parce que lobstacle permet souvent  plusieurs niveaux de la nappe phratique, normalement spars, de se mlanger.*
> ...


a fait des dcennies et des dcennies qu'on critique les centrales nuclaires, mais il est probable que dans le futur il y ait des campagnes pour expliquer que tout bien considr c'est pas si mal que a...
C'est quand mme super pratique le nuclaire, on peut contrler la production. Il n'y a pas d'nergie  stocker.

----------


## Chezkele

Bon, j'ai fait l'effort.

En 2016 (source):
- Le nuclaire reprsente 11GW de puissance installe en Allemagne.
- L'olien 49GW (soit plus de quatre fois plus).

On rappelle que la puissance installe est la puissance produite quand tout tourne  fond.

Le pourcentage de ces deux nergie au niveau de la *consommation* annuelle est de:
- 13,2% pour le nuclaire.
- 12,1% pour l'olien.

Autrement dit, mme en ayant un parc olien potentiellement quatre fois plus puissant que son parc nuclaire, l'Allemagne consomme plus d'nergie nuclaire.

Et au passage c'est encore pire pour le solaire: 40GW d'install, 5,9% de la consommation (le nuclaire a un rendement presque huit fois meilleur).

----------


## Mingolito

> Sachant que c'est une source d'nergie intermittante, d'ailleurs, donc on fait comment pour compenser les priodes de creux ?


La solution existe et d'autant plus en France, tu installes des pompes de retour sur tous les barrages, tu remontes l'eau quand il y a trop dlectricit (vent + journe pour le solaire) et tu la renvoi en bas pour en produire quand tu en  besoin (pas de vent, nuit, pics,...) a fait une pile hydraulique. Aprs tu as d'autres solutions comme la Pile  combustibles  hydrogne, la mega batterie tesla, etc. Pour info a fonctionne dj sur plusieurs les, et dans certains pays (Costa Rica, etc).





> Et le soir du nouvel an, quand tout le monde a la lumire allume  minuit, on fait quoi s'il n'y a pas de vent?


Bonne question, mais c'est dj le mme problme que le nuclaire qui produit une nergie continue, qui ne ne gre donc pas les "pics", et que donc en cas de pic EDF fait fonctionner les barrages plus en option remet en service des centrales thermiques, ou achte de l'lectricit sur le march international.

Bref de ce point de vue le nuclaire avait dj ce mme problme de gestion des pics, passer  l'olien plus solaire ne pose donc pas de soucis en plus, si a n'est le rajout de pompes de remonte aux barrages existants. Oui le projet sera trs coteux mais bien moins coteux qu'un nouveau Tchernobyl ou Fukushima.

Voila la solution et cest parfaitement faisable en France avec les barrages existants : EL HIERRO, LLE 100% AUTONOME NERGTIQUEMENT ! (5 oliennes + une centrale hydro-olienne)  ::ccool:: 

Le Costa Rica l'a fait : Au Costa Rica, 98,7 % de llectricit produite est  verte  , et la France a largement la capacit de le faire avec un pays norme avec largement toutes les ressources utiles pour lhydraulique, le solaire, et une place colossale onshore et offshore pour les oliennes. Et avec des emprunts  taux ngatifs aucune raison de le pas lancer un projet norme, et il sera crateur d'emploi.

----------


## Marco46

> Bonne question, mais c'est dj le mme problme que le nuclaire qui produit une nergie continue, qui ne ne gre donc pas les "pics", et que donc en cas de pic EDF fait fonctionner les barrages plus en option remet en service des centrales thermiques, ou achte de l'lectricit sur le march international.
> 
> Bref de ce point de vue le nuclaire avait dj ce mme problme de gestion des pics, passer  l'olien plus solaire ne pose donc pas de soucis en plus, si a n'est le rajout de pompes de remonte aux barrages existants. Oui le projet sera trs coteux mais bien moins coteux qu'un nouveau Tchernobyl ou Fukushima.


En gros t'es entrain de nous vendre que le nuclaire est une nergie intermittente comme les renouvelables, tranquillou bilou ... ::aie:: 




> Voila la solution et cest parfaitement faisable en France avec les barrages existants : EL HIERRO, LLE 100% AUTONOME NERGTIQUEMENT ! (5 oliennes + une centrale hydro-olienne)


Si c'est la solution crit au ministre et demande ton prix Nobel tu le mrites. Heureusement que tu es l pour nous montrer la voie, ton second prnom a serait pas Jsus par hasard ?

----------


## Mingolito

> En gros t'es entrain de nous vendre que le nuclaire est une nergie intermittente comme les renouvelables, tranquillou bilou ...


Je voie que tu as pas compris pourquoi le nuclaire ne gre pas les pics c'tait a la question.
En ralit je connais trs bien ce dossier c'est pas ton cas.




> Si c'est la solution crit au ministre et demande ton prix Nobel tu le mrites. Heureusement que tu es l pour nous montrer la voie, ton second prnom a serait pas Jsus par hasard ?


C'est cens tre moi le pitre pas toi  ::lol:: 

Il y a une tude qui montre que la capacit hydraulique et olienne en France est colossale, et que donc rien,  mais rien ne s'oppose  faire la mme chose qu'au Costa Rica et  passer au 100% vert et sans le nuclaire (au fur et  mesure que les anciennes centrales nuclaires  vont fermer les unes aprs les autres). La bonne nouvelle c'est que Macron est assez intelligent pour l'avoir compris et qu'il va laisser le nuclaire mourir en France : Nuclaire : la France abandonne la quatrime gnration de racteurs.
Avant a le lobby nuclaire tait tout puissant en France, tellement puissant qu'il a arrt le nuage de Tchernobyl  la frontire par la seul puissance de la foi, et surtout de la dsinformation et du mensonge.
La foi dans le nuclaire est tellement puissante (rappelez-vous les pubs TV massives pour le nuclaire) que vous continuez  croire  toutes les balivernes qu'on vous as assn depuis des dizaines d'annes. Mais c'est fini tout a...

----------


## Chezkele

> Je voie que tu as pas compris pourquoi le nuclaire ne gre pas les pics c'tait a la question.


Tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  la question suivante: que fait-on s'il n'y a pas de vent le soir du nouvel an?

Aujourd'hui il y a trois choix:
- le charbon
- le gaz
- le nuclaire

C'est comme a.

Et au passage l'abandon momentan d'Astrid (racteur sodium) n'est pas un abandon de la filire nuclaire. Il se base simplement sur le constat que ce type de recherche n'aura pas d'application massive avant la deuxime moiti du sicle et que l'on pourrait donc en conomiser le budget (c'est une erreur  mon avis). Mais le nuclaire classique (racteurs  eau lgre) a de beaux jours devant lui en France, tout simplement parce qu'il n'existe pas de meilleure alternative pour l'instant.

----------


## Mingolito

Non tu n'a rien compris, non le nuclaire ne gre pas les pics, ne les as jamais gr et ne les grera jamais, et tu n'as pas lu ni compris le passage sur le stockage hydro lectrique, sans compter le fait qu'il y a dautres moyens de stockage.
Ceci marche dj dans les les, au Costa Rica, etc... Renseigne toi et essaie d'apprendre quelque chose au lieu de raconter des imbcillits, on dirais que tout ce que tu sais de ce dossier c'est que tu as vu la pub nuclaire  la TV.

C'est peut tre un "site partisan" mais le contenu est tout  fait valable, va t'informer : Une France sans nuclaire : a marche !

La filire nuclaire en France est condamne  mourir et est dj quasi morte : L'abandon du projet Astrid menace la filire nuclaire en France + Nuclaire : Macron annonce des fermetures de racteurs sans brusquer EDF.

Il faut savoir lire entre les lignes :  lire la loi de transition nergtique, la part du nuclaire doit diminuer, il n'y aura donc pas de construction de nouvelles centrales  court terme, et donc d'ici qu'on ai besoin d'en reconstruire l'industrie du nuclaire en France sera dj morte depuis longtemps et a n'aurais aucun sens d'en construire parce que le cot du nuclaire ne cesse d'augmenter alors que le cot du solaire et de l'olien de cesse de baisser.


_Evolution du cot du solaire_



_Evolution du cot de l'olien plus le nombre d'installations_


Et pour le stockage il y a pas que lhydraulique, en sus de la mga pile Tesla il y a aussi lHydrogne, nouveau projet Solaire + Hydrogne : Two huge renewable hydrogen projects planned for Queensland.

----------


## Chezkele

> Non tu n'a rien compris, non le nuclaire ne gre pas les pics, ne les as jamais gr et ne les grera jamais


J'en sais forcment beaucoup plus que toi sur le nuclaire.  :;): 
Dj, en France, les centrales nuclaires ne fonctionnent pas systmatiquement en base ( 100% de puissance), mais adaptent leur puissance  la demande. C'est ce que l'on appelle le suivi de charge en tlreglage. Commence par te renseigner  minimum puis relis ce que j'ai crit plus haut.




> et tu n'as pas lu ni compris le passage sur le stockage hydro lectrique, sans compter le fait qu'il y a dautres moyens de stockage.


Si on utilise une partie de l'nergie de l'olienne pour stocker de l'eau, alors il y aura forcment une perte de rendement (on ne rcuprera pas toute l'nergie stocke, il n'y a pas de mouvement perptuel). Aujourd'hui, il faut 4MW d'olien installs pour produire l'quivalent d'1MW de nuclaire install, alors si en plus on rajoute les pertes lies  un tel systme de stockage, on arrive  une rentabilit merdique. 
C'est bien de bosser l-dessus, mais il ne faut pas rver.

----------


## fredinkan

> Si on utilise une partie de l'nergie de l'olienne pour stocker de l'eau, alors il y aura forcment une perte de rendement (on ne rcuprera pas toute l'nergie stocke, il n'y a pas de mouvement perptuel). Aujourd'hui, il faut 4MW d'olien installs pour produire l'quivalent d'1MW de nuclaire install, alors si en plus on rajoute les pertes lies  un tel systme de stockage, on arrive  une rentabilit merdique. 
> C'est bien de bosser l-dessus, mais il ne faut pas rver.


Outre le rendement moins bon, le problme de l'olien est surtout au niveau de son taux de production.
Le problme c'est qu'autant l'olien que le solaire sont vendus comme des solutions "gniales et qui vont de pair" alors que ce n'est pas le cas.

Mingolito nous amne un discours qui est bien dans l'air du temps mais ne rgle ni les soucis de production de pics (car c'est pas forcment de 12  14 que l'olien produit le plus), ni les soucis de production industrielle de nuit (oui car on il y a encore nombre d'usines de production qui profitent d'un nuclaire pas cher pour la nuit)

----------


## eliniel

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, le parc hydraulique en France est utilis  70% de sa capacit, les 30% derniers pourcents sont des zones classs ou parcs naturels.
Un barrage type pompage-turbinage est une bonne ide mais n'est pas gratuit non plus. Il faut de l'lectricit pour alimenter les pompes qui feront remonter de l'eau et de la place pour pouvoir stocker cette eau en hauteur (impact sur l'environnement).
Le rendement des pompes et leur entretien n'est pas gratuit.
Les barrages marmoteurs sont une bonne ide mais on ne peut en mettre partout et si l'on regarde le barrage de la rance, son impact environnemental n'est pas ngligeable car il a fallut changer la zone alentour pour son implantation.


Les panneaux solaires photovoltaques ont un rendement maximal de 18% (13  15% si bien installs) et dpendent de trop de facteur pour tre une bonne solution :
- Une installation russie consiste  avoir des panneaux bien orients gographiquement, inclins de 30 et ar par le dessous (comprendre, pas poss sur le toit  la place des tuiles)
- Selon le type de panneau (amorphe, monocrystallin ou poly), le rendement change : un panneau amorphe, c'est 6  9% de rendement.
- L'ensoleillement n'est pas le mme en France, il y a des rgions o ce n'est pas rentable d'installer une installation photovoltaque.
- Les panneaux solaires sont des rsistances en srie, s'il y a l'ombre d'un arbre ou une feuille d'arbre sur un panneau, son rendement dj faible baisse de 50%.
(source)
Une installation de panneau solaire cote plus de 10 000 euros en comptant les panneaux, l'installation et les assurances qui vont avec (entretien, assurance contre les bris dus aux grlons/ autres), ce qui fait que ce n'est pas rentable conomiquement car le rendement des panneaux se dgrade aprs 10 ans.
Au dbut EDF a propos des tarifs pour inciter  en mettre mais ce n'est plus le cas. Il y a mme une taxe si on veut vendre sa production lectrique qui est dj faible. On ne peut pas considrer cela comme une solution viable.

Les panneaux et fours solaires, c'est plus intressants en Afrique.
En France, les panneaux solaires thermiques sont plus intressants pour prchauffer l'eau.


L'olien est cher  l'installation et a un bilan carbone non ngligeable car son installation cote chre.
(arrive par camion, location de grosses grues pour l'installer, raccordement de l'olienne)
L'endroit o l'olienne est pose est dgrad  cause des lourdes fondations en btons ncessaires  une olienne.
Le bilan environnemental est important. L'nergie grise d'une olienne galement.
Il n'y a pas autant de vent dans toute la France pour une rpartition homogne et en faire une source fiable.
Sa rentabilit nergtique est estime  8 mois selon ces 2 sites (source 1) (source 2)
Les oliennes individuelles sont une alternative intressante pour le particulier.

Le nuclaire est une bonne solution, notamment au thorium  (source) mais il faudrait que les entreprises dveloppent dans ce sens.

L'Allemagne a beaucoup investi dans les nergie renouvelables et c'est un fiasco (6e plus gros metteur de CO2), ce qui montre que dans une zone gographique comme la notre, ce n'est pas assez rentable.
Malgr tout, le nuclaire est une nergie "propre" car la part de rejet est faible.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce que vous ne semblez pas comprendre c'est que mme si les rendements sont merdiques sur l'olien, le solaire, et le stockage hydraulique, a reste moins cher que le nuclaire parce que tout compris le nuclaire est hors de prix et que pendant ce temps le prix du solaire et de l'olien s'croule avec la production de masse et les amliorations technologiques, et que pendant ce temps le nuclaire continue daugmenter une fois qu'on se rends compte que on ne sait pas vraiment dmanteler les centrales ni stocker le combustible usag , et que le cot de  construction d'une centrale aux nouvelle normes deviens totalement prohibitif.
Si plus personne dans le monde ne veux construire de nouvelles centrales (et c'est ce que montre le graphe que j'ai post au dbut du sujet)  il ne sera plus rentable de maintenir l'outil de production, les quipes comptentes pour se faire, etc... 
Depuis 50 ans on a plus produit de fuses Saturn V (Apollo) et personne ne sais en produire, a n'est que maintenant aprs des annes de recherches que SpaceX va arriver  mettre au point et  produire une fuse quivalente.
Si personne ne veux de centrales nuclaires EDF ne pourra pas maintenir pendant 10 ans l'outil industriel pour reconstruire des centrales dans 10 ans...

Oui le stockage par lhydrogne c'est un rendement totalement merdique mais pourtant les australiens vont le faire parce que une fois encore quoi qu'il arrive c'est toujours moins cher que le nuclaire.

 ::fleche::  *EDF : quand la dette et les investissements sur le nuclaire plombent le groupe*
Fleuron de lindustrie franaise, le nuclaire vacille, fragilis par le poids de la dette, le montant faramineux des investissements ncessaires pour rnover le parc et les retards du chantier de lEPR de Flamanville (Manche).




> Areva: un gouffre  5 milliards d'euros
> AREVA est lun des plus grand acteur du nuclaire mondial. Avec une capitalisation de 3,7 milliards $ et ses 40'000 employs, elle est prsente sur plus de la moiti des 440 racteurs en service dans le monde, dans lextraction duranium et sur la dcontamination de Fukushima.
> Areva annonce une dette totale de 9 milliards deuro et dj 7 milliards dactifs vendus. Voici le feuilleton dune saga qui explique la dbcle actuelle.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La solution existe et d'autant plus en France, tu installes des pompes de retour sur tous les barrages, tu remontes l'eau quand il y a trop dlectricit (vent + journe pour le solaire) et tu la renvoi en bas pour en produire quand tu en  besoin (pas de vent, nuit, pics,...) a fait une pile hydraulique. Aprs tu as d'autres solutions comme la Pile  combustibles  hydrogne, la mega batterie tesla, etc. Pour info a fonctionne dj sur plusieurs les, et dans certains pays (Costa Rica, etc).


Vu la conso qu'on a en France, tu peux oublier, la solution des retenues d'eau ne suffira jamais. Et les autres demandent beaucoup trop d'argent, pour peu d'efficacit et d'autonomie.

----------


## Mingolito

> L'Allemagne a beaucoup investi dans les nergie renouvelables et c'est un fiasco (6e plus gros metteur de CO2), ce qui montre que dans une zone gographique comme la notre, ce n'est pas assez rentable.


Mais n'importe quoi, dj lAllemagne a une population bien plus importante que la France et a encore des usines (ce qui est pas le cas en France) donc au final de part le fait produit beaucoup plus de CO2, et d'autre part lAllemagne a mis fin brutalement  son programme nuclaire suite  une crise de ptoche suite  Fukushima, ce qui est effectivement stupide si c'est pour remettre en service des centrales  charbon en attendant d'avoir assez de production d'autres nergies.
Remettre en service des centrales  charbon n'est pas du tout un plan de migrations vers les nergies vertes et donc utiliser cet exemple  tord est totalement dbile et hors de propos.

Au lieu de propager de la dsinformation renseigne toi sur le fait que de l'nergie propre sans nuclaire c'est possible, la preuve au Costa Rica ou voir sur les les ou ils ont mis en place une solution olienne/hydro qui marche, la *solution marche il suffit de l'installer ailleurs*.
C'est par exemple le plan des australiens d'y arriver cote que cote, que le stockage soit une mga pile Tesla, une rserve hydraulique ou par hydrogne.

 ::fleche::  La mga-batterie australienne de Tesla sur la voie de la rentabilit
La  plus grande batterie du monde  a cot 90,6 millions de dollars australiens. Elle devrait en rapporter plus de 30 millions ds sa premire anne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mme si les rendements sont merdiques sur l'olien, le solaire, et le stockage hydraulique, a reste moins cher que le nuclaire


Mme si c'tait vrai ce ne serait pas grave, parce qu'aujourd'hui on est dans l'urgence environnementale, la priorit absolue c'est de rduire les gaz  effet de serre produit par l'homme.
Le nuclaire produit moins de CO2 que le solaire, l'olien, le ptrole, le charbon, le gaz de schiste, etc...
Le nuclaire a le meilleur bilan carbone, donc mme si c'tait plus cher que les autres solutions, ce serait quand mme bien.

----------


## Mingolito

> Vu la conso qu'on a en France, tu peux oublier, la solution des retenues d'eau ne suffira jamais. Et les autres demandent beaucoup trop d'argent, pour peu d'efficacit et d'autonomie.


Je pense que tu as strictement rien compris au projet.
Sur les barrages existants tu peux multiplier les turbines descendantes pour grer les pics et recharger les barrages avec des pompes. La capacit des barrages existantes est 10 fois suprieure en France  ce que ncessite le projet d'aprs une tude.
Donc le projet est faisable sans problme rien qu'avec les barrages existants, il faut juste les ramnager avec des pompes de remonte et en option rajouter des turbines en descentes pour encore mieux grer les pics, ce qui est trs coteux certes mais c'est un investissement durable et propre.

Sur les les ils ont du crer des retenue artificielle, donc c'est bien plus coteux que de modifier des barrages existants, et en Australie ils sont obligs d'utiliser une pile Tesla ou en projet du stockage hydrogne, ce qui est bien plus coteux, et pourtant c'est rentable de le faire.
Comme au Costa Rica, la France a une gographie avec plus de barrages possibles, donc la solution de stockage est bien plus facile  mettre en place en France qu'en Australie. La France  aussi une norme capacit pour l'installation onshore et offshore des oliennes, donc la France c'est le terrain idal pour mettre en place une solution Hydro olienne, solution qui marche dj au Costa Rica je le rappelle...

----------


## Mingolito

> Mme si c'tait vrai ce ne serait pas grave, parce qu'aujourd'hui on est dans l'urgence environnementale, la priorit absolue c'est de rduire les gaz  effet de serre produit par l'homme.
> Le nuclaire produit moins de CO2 que le solaire, l'olien, le ptrole, le charbon, le gaz de schiste, etc...
> Le nuclaire a le meilleur bilan carbone, donc mme si c'tait plus cher que les autres solutions, ce serait quand mme bien.


Une tude montre que le nuclaire ne peux pas tre une solution pour le problme du CO2, parce qu'il faut dsormais plus de 10 ans pour construire une centrale, alors quand vous me parlez du thorium vous me faites bien marrer  ::mouarf:: 
Par contre je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est stupide de fermer des centrales existantes sauf si elle sont trop obsoltes (et on en a en France qui sont dans ce cas).

----------


## Mingolito

*Construire de nouvelles centrales nuclaires c'est de la folie pure, voila entre autres pourquoi*


*How can we warn humans about nuclear waste in a million years time?
Burying radioactive waste is widely seen as the safest way to dispose of it. But, Helen Gordon writes, the real question is how we make future generations understand the decisions we made today*

<< In January 1997, the crew of a fishing vessel in the Baltic Sea found something unusual in their nets: a greasy yellowish-brown lump of clay-like material. They pulled it out, placed it on deck and returned to processing their catch. The next day, the crew fell ill with serious skin burns. Four were hospitalised. The greasy lump was a substance called yperite, better known as sulphur mustard or mustard gas, solidified by the temperature on the sea bed.

At the end of the Second World War, the US, British, French and Soviet authorities faced a big problem  how to get rid of some 300,000 tonnes of chemical munitions recovered from occupied Germany. Often, they opted for what seemed the safest, cheapest and easiest method: dumping the stuff out at sea.

Estimates are that at least 40,000 tonnes of chemical munitions were disposed of in the Baltic Sea, not all of it in designated dumping areas. Some of these locations are marked on shipping charts but comprehensive records of exactly what was dumped and where do not exist. This increases the likelihood of trawler crews, and others, coming into contact with this dangerous waste.

The problem isnt going to go away, especially as more pipelines, sea cables and offshore windfarms are installed on the sea floor.

The story of those unlucky fishermen illustrates two points. First, it is difficult to predict how future generations will behave, what they will value and where they will want to go. Second, creating, maintaining and transmitting records of where waste is dumped will be essential in helping future generations protect themselves from the decisions we make today. Decisions that include how to dispose of some of todays most hazardous material: high-level radioactive waste from nuclear power plants.

The red metal lift to a future disposal site takes seven juddering minutes to travel nearly 500m down. Down, down through creamy limestone to reach a 160-million-year-old layer of clay. Here, deep beneath the sleepy fields and quiet woods along the border of the Meuse and Haute-Marne departments in northeast France, the French National Radioactive Waste Management Agency (Andra) has built its underground research laboratory.

The laboratorys tunnels are brightly lit but mostly deserted, the air dry and dusty and filled with the hum of a ventilation unit. Blue and grey metal boxes house a series of ongoing experiments  measuring, for example, the corrosion rates of steel, the durability of concrete in contact with the clay. Using this information, Andra wants to build an immense network of tunnels here.

It plans to call this place Cigo, and to fill it with dangerous radioactive waste. It is designed to be able to hold 80,000 cubic metres of waste.

We are exposed to radiation every day. Public Health England estimates that in a typical year, someone in the UK might receive an average dose of 2.7 millisieverts (mSv) from natural and artificial radiation sources. A transatlantic flight, for example, exposes you to 0.08 mSv; a dental x-ray to 0.005 mSv; 100g of Brazil nuts to 0.01 mSv.

High-level radioactive waste is different. It is, primarily, spent fuel from nuclear reactors or the residues resulting from reprocessing that fuel. This waste is so potent that it must be isolated from humans until its levels of radiation, which decrease over time, are no longer hazardous. The timescale Andra is looking at is up to 1 million years. (To put this into some sort of context, its just 4,500 years ago that Stonehenge was constructed. Around 40,000 years ago, modern humans arrived in northern Europe. A million years ago, the continent was in the middle of an Ice Age. Mammoths roamed the frozen landscape.)

Some scientists call this long-lived waste the Achilles heel of nuclear power, and its a problem for all of us  whatever our stance on nuclear. Even if all the worlds nuclear plants were to cease operating tomorrow, we would still have more than 240,000 tonnes of dangerously radioactive material to deal with.

Currently, nuclear waste is stored above ground or near the surface, but within the industry this is not considered an acceptable long-term solution. This kind of storage facility requires active monitoring. As well as regular refurbishment, it must be protected from all kinds of hazards, including earthquakes, fires, floods and deliberate attacks by terrorists or enemy powers.

This not only places an unfair financial burden on our descendants, who may no longer even use nuclear power, but also assumes that in the future there will always be people with the knowledge and will to monitor the waste. On a million-year timescale, this cannot be guaranteed.

So, after considering a range of options, governments and the nuclear industry have come to the view that deep, geological repositories are the best long-term approach. Building one of these is an enormous task that comes with a host of complex safety concerns.

Finland has already begun construction of a geological repository (called Onkalo), and Sweden has begun the licensing process for its site. Andra expects to apply for its construction licence within the next two years.

If Cigo goes into operation, it will house both the high-level waste and what is known as intermediate-level long-lived waste  such as reactor components. Once the repository has reached capacity, in perhaps 150 years time, the access tunnels will be backfilled and sealed up. If all goes according to plan, no one will ever enter the repository again.

Stand in front of an unshielded source of radiation and you wont see or feel anything. However, some of that radiation will be passing into your body. Nuclear waste is dangerous because it emits ionising radiation in the form of alpha and beta particles and gamma rays. While alpha particles are too weak to penetrate the skin, beta particles can cause burns. If ingested, both can damage internal tissues and organs.

Its gamma rays, however, that have the greatest penetrating range, and therefore the potential to cause the most widespread damage to the DNA of your cells. This damage may lead to an increased risk of cancer later in life, and it is largely responsible for the set of symptoms known as radiation sickness.

Some experts estimate that a dose of over 1 sievert is enough to cause radiation sickness. Symptoms include nausea, vomiting, blisters and ulcers; these may begin within minutes of exposure or be delayed for days. Recovery is possible, but the higher the radiation dose, the less likely it is. Typically, death comes from infections and internal bleeding brought about by the destruction of bone marrow.

For waste buried deep underground, the major threat to public health comes from water contamination. If radioactive material from the waste were to mix with flowing water, it would be able to move relatively swiftly through the bedrock and into the soil and large bodies of water such as lakes and rivers, finally entering the food chain via plants, fish and other animals.

To prevent this, an underground repository such as Cigo will take great care to shield the waste it stores. Within its walls, there will be metal or concrete containers to block the radiation, and liquid waste can be mixed into a molten glass paste that will harden around it to stop leakage.

Beyond those barriers, the planners choose their sites carefully, so they can exploit the properties of the surrounding rock. At Cigo, press officer Mathieu Saint-Louis tells me, the clay is stable and has very low permeability, making it hard for any radioactive material to reach the surface. After around 100,000 years, a few very mobile substances with a long half-life, such as iodine-129, might manage to migrate upwards in extremely small quantities, but at that point, Saint-Louis says, the potential impact on humans and the environment is much lower than that of radioactivity that is naturally present in the environment.

Deep geological repositories are designed as passive systems, meaning that once Cigo is closed, no further maintenance or monitoring is required. Much more difficult to plan for is the risk of human intrusion, whether inadvertent or deliberate.

In 1980, the US Department of Energy created the Human Interference Task Force to investigate the problem of human intrusion into waste repositories. What was the best way to prevent people many thousands of years in the future from entering a repository and either coming into direct contact with the waste or damaging the repository, leading to environmental contamination?

Over the next 15 years, a wide variety of experts were involved in this and subsequent projects, including materials scientists, anthropologists, architects, archaeologists, philosophers and semioticians  social scientists who study signs, symbols and their use or interpretation.

Science fiction author Stanislaw Lem suggested growing plants with warning messages about the repository encoded in their DNA. Biologist Franoise Bastide and semiotician Paolo Fabbri developed what they called the ray cat solution  cats genetically altered to glow when in the presence of radiation.

Quite apart from the technological challenges and ethical issues these solutions present, both have one major drawback: to be successful they rely on external, uncontrollable factors. How could the knowledge required to interpret these things be guaranteed to last?

Semiotician Thomas Sebeok recommended the creation of a so-called Atomic Priesthood. Members of the priesthood would preserve information about the waste repositories and hand it on to newly initiated members, ensuring a transfer of knowledge through the generations.

Considered one way, this is not too different from our current system of atomic science, where a senior scientist passes on their knowledge to a PhD candidate. But still, putting such knowledge, and therefore power, into the hands of one small, elite group of people is a high-risk strategy easily open to abuse.

Perhaps a better way to warn our descendants about the waste is to talk to them directly, in the form of a message.

At Andras headquarters outside of Paris, Jean-Noel Dumont, head of Andras memory programme, shows me a box. Inside, fixed in plastic cases, are two transparent discs, each around 20cm in diameter. These are the sapphire discs, he says. The brainchild of Dumonts predecessor, Patrick Charton, each disc is made of transparent industrial sapphire, inside which information is engraved using platinum.

Costing around 25,000 (22,000) per disc, the sapphire (chosen for its durability and resistance to weathering and scratching) could last for nearly 2 million years  though one disc already has a crack in it, the result of a clumsy visitor on one of Andras open days.

In the very long term, though, these plans also have a major drawback: how can we know that anyone living one million years in the future will understand any of the languages spoken today?

Think of the differences between modern and Old English. Who of us can understand unor cym of htan & of wtan? That  meaning Thunder comes from heat and from moisture  is a mere thousand years old.

Languages also have a habit of disappearing. Around 4,000 years ago in the Indus Valley in what is now Pakistan and northwest India, for example, people were writing in a script that remains completely indecipherable to modern researchers. In one million years, it is unlikely that any language spoken today will still exist.

In the early 1990s, architectural theorist Michael Brill sought a way to side-step the issue of language. He imagined deterrent landscapes, non-natural, ominous, and repulsive, constructed of giant, menacing earthworks in the shape of jagged lightning bolts or other shapes that suggest danger to the body... wounding forms, like thorns and spikes.

Anyone venturing further into the complex would then discover a series of standing stones with warning information about the radioactive waste written in seven different languages  but even if these proved unreadable, the landscape itself should act as a warning. To help convey a sense of danger, there would be carvings of human faces expressing horror and terror. One idea was to base them on Edvard Munchs The Scream.

The drawback is that such a landscape  a strange, disturbing wonder  would probably attract rather than repel visitors. We are adventurers. We are drawn to conquer forbidding environments, says Florian Blanquer, a semiotician hired by Andra. Think about Antarctica, Mount Everest.

Or think about the 20th-century European archaeologists, people not noticeably hesitant when it came to opening up the tombs of Egyptian kings, despite the warnings and curses inscribed on their walls.

As Dumont sees it, a memory programme is necessary for three main reasons. First, to avoid the risk of human intrusion by informing future generations about the existence and contents of Cigo.

Second, to give future generations as much information as possible to allow them to make their own decisions about the waste. They might, for example, want to retrieve the waste because new uses or solutions have arisen. Gerry Thomas, chair in molecular pathology at Imperial College London, believes that much of the waste destined for repositories may one day provide an important new non-carbon fuel source.

Third, cultural heritage: a properly documented geological repository would provide a wealth of information for a future archaeologist. I have no knowledge of other places or systems where you have at the same time objects from the past and very large, concrete descriptions of how these products were manufactured, where they come from, how we considered them and so on, says Dumont.

One way that memory is transmitted is orally, from generation to generation. To study this, Dumont asked researchers to consider historical examples of oral transmission, using as a case study the 17th-century Canal du Midi between the Mediterranean and Atlantic Ocean. Here, for 300 years, the same families have worked on maintaining the canal, passing down know-how from father to son.

Dumont also talks about the need to ensure that as many people as possible hear about Cigo. As part of this strategy, Andra has held a series of annual competitions asking artists to suggest ways to mark the site. For example, Les Nouveaux Voisins, winners of the 2016 prize, imagined constructing 80 concrete pillars, 30 metres high, each with an oak tree planted at the top. As the years passed, the pillars would slowly sink and the oak trees replace them, leaving tangible traces both above and below the repository.

Leaving Andras visitors centre, I drive through a landscape patchworked with colours, from the russet of the woods to the bright limey green of a wheat field, towards Bure, a tiny village of around 90 inhabitants. The population is ageing.

Young people cant stay here if they want to study and find jobs, Benoit Jaquet tells me. A village that once supported around 10 farmers is now home to only two or three. Although not a resident of Bure, Jaquet is the general secretary of CLIS, the Local Committee of Information and Monitoring of the Bure Laboratory. Its an organisation of local elected officials, representatives from trade unions and professional bodies, and environmental associations, whose purpose is to provide the local community with information about Cigo, host public meetings, and monitor the work of Andra by, for example, commissioning independent experts to review the agencys work.

If the repository is built, Jaquet says, French law requires that CLIS be transformed into a local commission that will last as long as the repository. So its also a way to pass the baton, he says. If there is a local commission there is a memory  not Andras memory but an external memory.

At the same time, Andra has set up three regional memory groups, each composed of around 20 interested locals. They meet every six months and make their own suggestions for passing on the memory of the repository. Ideas so far include collecting and preserving oral witness accounts and developing an annual remembrance ceremony to take place on the site, organised by and for the local people. A nuclear beating the bounds, a radioactive summer solstice, an atomic maypole.

This last idea resonates with the work of Claudio Pescatore and Claire Mays, former employees of the Nuclear Energy Agency, a Paris-based body that supports intergovernmental cooperation on nuclear issues. They wrote in a research paper: Do not hide these facilities; do not keep them apart, but make them A PART of the community  something that belongs to the local, social fabric. They went on to suggest that a monument celebrating the repository could be created, and argued that if it had a distinctiveness and aesthetic quality, would this not be one reason for communities to proudly own the site and maintain it?

Could the repository, I ask Jaquet, one day become a tourist destination? On the contrary, he says, some members of the CLIS say that every person living here will quit the district because of the risk, because of the image of the repository as a rubbish bin. Of course some also think the repository will create employment and that this will become a new Silicon Valley. Maybe the reality will be somewhere between the two  but a tourist attraction? Im not sure about that.

Across the road from CLIS and the town hall is a large, ramshackle stone house decorated with a banner. It translates: Free zone of Bure: house of resistance against nuclear waste. Since 2004, this has been home to a rotating group of international anti-nuclear, anti-repository protesters. By continually campaigning against Cigo  and, presumably, by passing their beliefs on to future generations  the protesters would necessarily keep the memory of the repository alive and in the public eye, the ramshackle stone house becoming its own sort of monument for Cigo.

So in fact the pro-repository groups need the anti-repository groups to stay alive in order to provide a good memory, says the semiotician Florian Blanquer. Fortunately, we are in France  in France there are always opponents to something!

Rely only on the transmission of knowledge between generations and you can never guarantee an unbroken line of succession. Rely only on direct communication and you risk leaving behind a message that, even if it survives physically, eventually no one will be able to understand. So Andra asked Blanquer to research how to convey a message without written language.

Many visual signs are, like languages, culturally specific. Furthermore, we know that the meanings of signs are not always stable over time.

Still, Blanquer thought that there was one universal sign: an image of a human figure. And every human being  apprehends its body through space the same way as well. There is an up and down, a left and right, a front and back, he wrote in a conference paper. Pictographs (pictorial symbols for a word or phrase) based on an anthropomorphic figure in movement are likely to be recognised universally, he decided.

Now he had the beginnings of an idea, but it wasnt enough. You might draw a cartoon strip showing a person approaching a piece of radioactive waste, touching it and falling down. But how can you guarantee that the panels will be read in the correct order? Or that touching the waste will be interpreted as a negative action? And how can a pictograph relying on the visual representation of tangible objects convey a message about radioactivity  something that can be neither seen nor touched?

In response to these problems, Blanquer has designed what he calls a praxeological device. Independent of any verbal language, it works by teaching the person encountering it a brand-new communication system created specially for this purpose.

Blanquer envisages a series of passages built underground, perhaps in the access tunnels of the repository. On the wall of the first passage is a rectangular pictograph showing a person walking along the passage and a line of footprints indicating the direction of movement.

At the end of the corridor is a hole and a ladder and three more pictographs. A circular pictograph shows a person holding on to the ladder; a triangular pictograph shows a person not holding on and consequently falling off. And so it continues.

In this way you begin to establish patterns: you learn first that the figure drawn on the walls relates to a persons actions here, and second that you should copy the actions in the circles and avoid the actions in the triangles. What is really interesting is the idea of people learning by themselves, Dumont says. Learning is important in the long term when you cannot just rely on transmission from generation to generation.

There has been one more radical proposal about how to deal with the threat of human intrusion  hide the repository completely from future generations.

Some argue that because the repositories are passive systems, most likely buried far underground in areas with no deep natural resources, the question of memory preservation is moot.

Currently, no one can conceive of a reason why anyone in the future might want to dig down 490m to reach the clay formation that Cigo is planned for. This reduces the chances of inadvertent intrusion. And after around, say, 100,000 years, almost all surface traces and any complex above-ground markers will have vanished. The only things left behind will be some slight indentations, perhaps a gentle protuberance or two. Things that to the untrained eye may appear to be only the natural shape of the land. Eventually it will be as though no one was ever there, as though there is nothing for anyone to remember.

But Blanquer warns that forgetting is not so easy: You cannot say to yourself, I will forget about that. Its like trying not to think about pink elephants. If you want to forget about it then first you have to get rid of any information about it. That would mean shutting down the web and destroying a lot of computers, a lot of newspapers, a lot of books.

In his opinion, it is no longer possible that Cigo could become, as Danish film maker Michael Madsen has said about the Finnish repository, the place you must always remember to forget.

Last summer I set out with some friends to walk part of the Ridgeway, an ancient long-distance route through the Chiltern Hills and North Wessex Downs in the south of England. On Whiteleaf Hill, the chalky white path passes near the remains of a Neolithic barrow, around 5,000 years old. You can tell immediately that its not natural, the way the earth has been lumped up on the hillside, but today there is little to see except a low grassy mound with a view over the fields and woods of Buckinghamshire and the small town of Princes Risborough.

We dont know who built the burial chamber or the name of the person interred there, what language they spoke and what they believed the world would be like in 5,000 years. Staring at the barrow, it was not continuity with the past I felt, but distance.

In the 1930s, an archaeologist called Lindsay Scott broke open the Whiteleaf Hill barrow and discovered the remains of a human skeleton, around 60 pieces of pottery, flint shards and animal bones. And just as we enter burial chambers in search of answers, so archaeologists of the future may one day find themselves penetrating the concrete passageways and tunnels of the place we call Cigo.

Peering into the darkness, they will ask themselves, who built this place and why? Why did they come here, digging down so far below the surface of the land? What were they running from, or trying to hide?

In the light they carry, the archaeologists will see markings on the passage walls. Moving closer, they make out a series of footprints stretching away in front of them, down the passageway. In the looming darkness, it becomes clear  someone has left them a message. Source >>

----------


## eliniel

Rebonjour,

J'aimerais bien voir cette fameuse tude, Mingolito, qui expliques que la capacit hydraulique en France peut suffire avec des barrages pompage-turbine dont tu parles.
J'ai publi mon commentaire prcdent en citant des sources, c'est donc pas sorti du chapeau ni de la dsinformation. Le site Engie qui essaye de promouvoir la vente d'nergie et les techniques de l'ingnieur, c'est pas des sources non fiables.

Je n'ai jamais dit tre contre les nergies renouvelables. Je les ai mme tudi en cole car je trouvais cela intressant.
Seulement on ne peut juste pas tre 100% aliment avec en France.
Oui, le nuclaire n'est pas parfait, mais c'est mieux que rien.

Pour remonter l'eau en hauteur sur des dizaines de mtres parfois, et en quantit, tu imagines la tailles des pompes qu'il va falloir ?
Un gros volume en un minimum de temps ncessite des pompes de grande puissance. Comment a peut tre rentable sur le long terme de les faire fonctionner plusieurs fois par jour sachant qu'il y a moins d'eau en t dans certains endroit ?

Oui, certains pays, comme la Sude, sont aliments majoritairement en nergie verte, mais encore une fois, c'est comme tu le dis, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable :
- selon Wikipdia , la population du Costa Rica que tu cites en exemple, a une population de 4,857,274. La France a une population de 67,022,000. Les besoins ne sont pas les mmes.
- La gographie du pays n'est pas comparable, car il y a plus de mer et moins de territoire au Costa Rica qu'en France.

Oui, c'est plus intelligent et faisable d'alimenter des Iles en nergie verte, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'une solution marche quelque part, qu'on peut l'installer partout. Une ile n'a pas la taille de la France.
C'est comme dire que comme en Islande, ils utilisent beaucoup de gothermie  cause de la chaleur en sous-sol et que a marche chez eux, on devrait utiliser cette mme solution ailleurs mme si cet autre pays n'a pas d'eau chaude en sous-sol.

----------


## Mingolito

> - selon Wikipdia , la population du Costa Rica que tu cites en exemple, a une population de 4,857,274. La France a une population de 67,022,000. Les besoins ne sont pas les mmes.


Et compare la surface : 
- Costa Rica : 51 100 km2
- France : 632 7341 km2

Donc c'est proche en ratio, le projet est bien faisable en France parce qu'il y  assez de barrages et une place norme onshore et offshore pour installer autant d'oliennes que ncessaire.

Et maintenant compare le PIB par habitants ($) :
- Costa Rica : 17 149
- France : 43 551

Donc le PIB est plus de deux fois plus favorable en France, donc aucune raison de ne pas financer ce projet, surtout avec des emprunts  taux ngatifs  ::mouarf:: 


Non j'ai pas les tudes sous la mains mais elles existent bien, je n'ai pas le temps de les trouver de suite, mais tu as pas besoin d'tudes pour comprendre que la gographie de la France est parfaite pour un projet hydro eolien.
Pour rappel la suisse qui a aussi une gographie favorable  dcid darrter le nuclaire en 2011.

----------


## Kazh Du

> Je n'ai jamais dit tre contre les nergies renouvelables. Je les ai mme tudi en cole car je trouvais cela intressant.
> Seulement on ne peut juste pas tre 100% aliment avec en France.


Je n'aime pas cette affirmation. Elle appelle  l'inaction et est compltement fausse.




> On ne peut juste pas tre 100% aliment avec [les nergies renouvelables] en France *aujourd'hui*.


En effet, on a des besoins qui dpassent les infrastructures mis actuellement en place.




> On ne peut juste pas tre 100% aliment avec [les nergies renouvelables] en France *pour les 10 annes  venir*.


C'est plus discutable mais remplacer les centrales nuclaires par de nouveaux systmes va mettre du temps.




> On ne peut juste pas tre 100% aliment avec [les nergies renouvelables] en France *POINT FINAL*.


Non, juste non. On peut baisser notre consommation, construire de meilleures centrales, inventer de nouveaux systmes, etc... C'est dans l'ordre du possible.

----------


## MABROUKI

> eliniel
> Pour remonter l'eau en hauteur sur des dizaines de mtres parfois, et en quantit, tu imagines la tailles des pompes qu'il va falloir ?


Mingolito  a raison...
La taille des pompes n'est pas un probleme en soi...
De telles pompes existent ,elles fonctionnent sous haute tension (60 kv et plus)et leur puissance est colossale: de 300  400 MW...
Chez  moi les hauts plateaux algriens  sont arides  , la nappe phratique est insuffisante ,nous somme obligs de pomper l'eau des barrages de la cote sur des dniveles de 700 mtres (cote =  300 , hauts plateaux = 1000 mtres ) et des distances incroyables de   150  200 km.
L'eau arrive dans des barrages-rservoirs et de l est achemine vers des stations de traitement pour tre distribue   ...
En France ou la pluviomtre et ou Bore(Vent du nord) et Zphyr(Vent d'ouest) sont plus qu'abondants ,il suffit de construire des barrages rservoirs sur des sites  fortes dniveles...

----------


## Marco46

> Pour rappel la suisse qui a aussi une gographie favorable  dcid darrter le nuclaire en 2011.


Pour rappel les dchets nuclaires de la Suisse sur 45 ans a tient dans le volume d'un terrain de basket. C'est juste impossible d'avoir moins d'impact sur l'environnement qu'avec le nuclaire. Si t'enterres a dans des couches gologiques qui n'ont pas boug d'un orteil depuis des millions d'annes quel risque y-a-t-il  le faire ?




> Mais n'importe quoi, dj lAllemagne a une population bien plus importante que la France et a encore des usines (ce qui est pas le cas en France) donc au final de part le fait produit beaucoup plus de CO2


Il faut te documenter plus srieusement, tu es vraiment un nophyte sur ce sujet. A part les cimenteries qui ont une production spcifiques de CO2, les industries produisent autant de CO2 que les centrales qui leur fournissent de l'nergie. Il se trouve que quand tu as beaucoup de renouvelable tu dois maintenir en parallle une puissance identique de production pilotable parce que contrairement aux normits que tu nous sors on ne sait pas stocker l'nergie de manire efficace.

Donc les allemands qui ont choisi d'arrter le nuclaire utilisent du charbon en masse, et en plus le plus polluant AKA la lignite. Donc oui la stratgie de l'Allemagne est un fiasco complet et ils ne sont qu'au dbut du paiement de la facture.

----------


## Mingolito

> Pour rappel les dchets nuclaires de la Suisse sur 45 ans a tient dans le volume d'un terrain de basket.


Tu es sur, a tiens pas dans un Mug pendant que tu y es ? Et les dchets du dmantlement a va tenir dans un d  coudre ?  ::ptdr::  
Les chiffres que tu as donn plus haut taient archi faux, je ne voie pas pourquoi on croirait cette nouvelle affirmation gratuite que tu as sans doute trouv dans une pub pro nuclaire, sachant que le lobby du nuclaire ne fait que mentir.
Si la Suisse  dcid  juste titre dabandonner le nuclaire et ce depuis 2011 c'est qu'il y  de trs bonnes raisons, cet tat prends toujours de trs bonnes dcisions compar  la France. 
Ceci dit je pense que Macron va dans la mme direction mais sans le dire clairement, on le voie avec l'abandon petit  petit des chantiers et projets nuclaires en cours et le transfert de la dette d'Areva vers EDF.
Tu as vu la pub Areva sur le retraitement ? tout est faux, une partie des dchets part  la Hague dans l'air et dans la mer et ce avec des taux dangereux et ce en opposition avec l'avis des scientifiques, ce qui est un scandale, et le reste une fois "compact" est ensuite stock a ciel ouvert en Russie.
Le plus gros des dchets n'est pas trait et dorment dans des piscines hors des confinements ce qui est encore un scandale, ces piscines sont pleines partout dans le monde.
Le nombre de dchets produits par le nuclaire est colossal, et a sera bien pire avec les dmantlements, on ne sais pas quoi en faire et certains ont des dures de vies de plus de 100 000 ans, imaginez le cot !

----------


## eliniel

Rebonjour,

Ce que je dis depuis le dbut n'est que mon avis.

Je n'ai jamais dit tre contre les nergies renouvelables. Ne me prtez pas des propos que je n'ai pas tenu.
Je suis tellement pour trouver des solutions au problme nergtique que je travaille dans ce domaine.
Seulement, il ne faut pas oublier que si le soleil est considr comme renouvelable, la silice enrichie et les autres minraux contenus dans les panneaux solaires ne le sont pas et que les processus de fabrication et pire, de recyclages, ne sont pas neutre.
Avec le rchauffement climatique, les courants ariens se dplacent et rien ne garantit qu'il y aura toujours autant de vent dans les prochaines annes.


Je souhaite aussi que l'on s'en sorte tous, mais le solaire photovoltaque est une fausse solution.
Il faut de l'nergie renouvelable, mais installer des nergies renouvelables force galement  entretenir un parc d'nergie plus classique comme le disais Marco46.
Je citais l'Allemagne plus tt car elle a fait ce que plein de gens voulait : installer un norme parc renouvelable.
Le rsultat a t que cette part de renouvelable (biomasse+olien+solaire) n'alimente au total que 20% et pas toute l'anne des besoins des allemands, d'o leur usage de centrale charbon et leur achat d'nergie nuclaire en France.
source

Il faut arrter de vouloir absolument mettre des panneaux partout et chercher/utiliser de vraies solutions avec de bons rendements.

En ce qui concerne les pompes.
Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elles n'existaient pas dj. Mais elles consomment beaucoup trop comme tu le dis Mabrouki.
Pour rappel : La production Haute tension se divise en deux catgorie en France : HTA (- de 50 kVA) et HTB(+ de 50 kVA).
On reconnait des pylnes HT  leurs multiples bras et leur grande hauteur et par la prsence d'isolateur (les disques situ entre les cbles et les pylnes).
Sur une branche, on compte 1 isolateur pour 10 000 Volts. Donc regardez si vous voyez souvent des lignes avec beaucoup d'isolateurs...
Leur prsence est trs rglemente dues aux risques d'amorage et agricoles et autres. On peut prendre feu en passant trop prs des pylnes, c'est trop risqu d'en mettre partout.
Si vous voulez vraiment alimenter de telles pompes en HTB, je voudrais bien voir o vous faites passer ces lignes prs des barrages vu qu'on ne peut pas faire d'activit trop prs.
Je pense que vos pompes consommeront trop d'nergie pour russir assurer la charge que vous voulez.
Vous pouvez ne pas tre d'accord, mais ce sont des faits scientifiques tablis.
Juste dire "je suis contre le nuclaire", "je vais mettre - car elle est pas pour le renouvelable mme si elle l'a pas dit", c'est pas un avis.
Il faut *sourcer* son avis avec des sources fiables.

En parlant de fausse solution : les voitures lectriques utilise hors des villes.
Les minraux rares et toxiques ncessaires pour les batteries, sont polluants  extraire et les batteries que tu loues doivent tre remplaces rgulirement.
Les voitures lectriques taient initialement destines  des trajets courts en ville et non des longues distances.
Je m'explique : pour dplacer une voiture 2 places, il faut une certaine nergie (donc taille de batterie) pour dplacer cette masse.
Si tu mets 4 places  ta voiture, ta voiture sera plus lourde --> Il faut une plus grosse batterie (nergie) pour dplacer la masse plus lourde --> Une plus grosse batterie alourdit encore le poids --> la voiture est plus lourde, c'est un cercle infini.
La voiture lectrique n'est pas physiquement destine  avoir le mme rle que les thermiques. Elle est faite pour de petit trajet et rester lgre.
Pour les grands trajets, il faut prendre le train et avoir une petite voiture en ville. Et si possible, mutualiser les trajets.

La pile a hydrogne est une bonne ide, mais l'usage de platine dans la raction ncessaire au fonctionnement me fait craindre que ce ne sera pas possible d'avoir cette solution disponible pour tout le monde (mme si j'aimerais bien) car le platine est rare.

La biomasse est une bonne ide.
La cognration (voir trignration) doit tre lgale et encourage  nouveau en France. (fait de gnrer de la chaleur et de l'lectricit en rutilisant une part de l'nergie de dpart)
Les chaudires bois  condensation ont un rendement suprieur  100% chez le particulier.
Ce sont des solutions concrtes, qui existent et marchent indpendamment du climat.
En augmentant le covoiturage, les transports en communs, en rparant  l'avenir mieux les produits lectroniques. Ce sont des solutions qui marchent pour rduire notre empreinte carbone.

----------


## Chezkele

> Je souhaite aussi que l'on s'en sorte tous, mais le solaire photovoltaque est une fausse solution.
> Il faut de l'nergie renouvelable, mais installer des nergies renouvelables force galement  entretenir un parc d'nergie plus classique comme le disais Marco46.
> Je citais l'Allemagne plus tt car elle a fait ce que plein de gens voulait : installer un norme parc renouvelable.
> Le rsultat a t que cette part de renouvelable (biomasse+olien+solaire) n'alimente au total que 20% et pas toute l'anne des besoins des allemands, d'o leur usage de centrale charbon et leur achat d'nergie nuclaire en France.


Chiffres 2016 (source Allemagne source):
- L'Allemagne a 90,3 GW de puissance installe en solaire+olien, pour une production de 117 TWh (19,8% de la consommation annuelle du pays).
- La France a 63 GW de puissance nuclaire installe pour une production de 403 TWh (73% de la consommation annuelle du pays).

Voil o nous en sommes aujourd'hui, sans parler du fait que pour le moment il n'existe pas de moyen efficace et rentable de stocker l'nergie et donc de rgler le problme des moments o il n'y a ni soleil ni vent. 
Je prdis personnellement que ce n'est pas demain la veille que des pays de la taille de la France et de l'Allemagne tourneront  100% au solaire+olien.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les tudes rcentes ( exemple ) montrent que de toute faon que si on prends en compte tous les cots (stockage, dmantlement, etc) le nuclaire est beaucoup plus cher (et surtout beaucoup plus dangereux ) que le solaire et l'olien.


Ces tudes n'ont aucun intrt puisque ces nergies intermittentes ont besoin de thermiques (nuclaire, charbon, gaz) en backup permanent sauf  vouloir des blackouts comme en grande-bretagne ou en australie. D'o une augmentation du prix de l'lectricit de 70% dans tous les pays ou tats o le soit disant renouvelable a t gnralis.

Sinon oui le nuclaire est une filire en faillite, et qui n'a rien de propre. Il suffit de voir que quasiment aucun racteur n'a t construit en 40 ans dans les pays de l'OCDE. Quand aux surgnrateurs (Astrid, Phoenix), ils n'ont jamais fonctionn et posent d'normes problmes de scurit, la moiti dans le monde ayant d'ailleurs connu des accidents.
Le thorium prsent une solution n'offre aucune solution par  rapport la filire classique en plus d'tre plus dangereux car le thorium forme un isotope, l'uranium 232 qui est extrmement toxique.

L'avenir est aux centrales  charbon critiques et supercritiques. ou  gaz pour les rgions riches.

----------


## Mingolito

> Chiffres 2016 (source Allemagne source):
> - L'Allemagne a 90,3 GW de puissance installe en solaire+olien, pour une production de 117 TWh (19,8% de la consommation annuelle du pays).
> - La France a 63 GW de puissance nuclaire installe pour une production de 403 TWh (73% de la consommation annuelle du pays).


Il y a 20 ans des parc Eloniens ont t installs en Allemagne n'importe comment et n'importe ou parce que subventionns. Depuis la technologie a volue, et quand on fait bien le boulot on fait une tude qui permet de les installer au bon endroit, la ou il y a du vent.
Les nouveaux parcs sont bien plus performants et permettent d'alimenter des villes entires.
La capacit dinstallation onshore et offshore est encore norme, et donc le potentiel reste  installer.






> Voil o nous en sommes aujourd'hui, sans parler du fait que pour le moment il n'existe pas de moyen efficace et rentable de stocker l'nergie et donc de rgler le problme des moments o il n'y a ni soleil ni vent.


100% faux : Hydraulique, Pile testa, Hydrogne, centrales solaire au sel, ...
Dj en production et dj fait ses preuves.

----------


## Ryu2000

En Suisse on commence  ajouter 10 ans  la dure de vie thorique des centrales nuclaires dans les scnarios, il y en a une qui devait ferm en 2034 et qui fermera peut-tre en 2044.
Des calculs de lOFEN reportent la date de fin des centrales nuclaires suisses  2044

----------


## Mingolito

Ils ont beaucoup de barrages par contre il ont presque encore rien install comme olienne ou solaire, dj eux ils ont pas de possibilits offshore et je suppose que c'est comme en France les locaux ne veulent pas doliennes pour gcher leurs beaux paysages  ::ptdr:: 
Donc ils ont la volont mais cot solutions concrtes encore rien dans les faits, d'ou la prolongation pour le nuclaire (comme en France).

----------


## MABROUKI

> eleniel
> On reconnait des pylnes HT  leurs multiples bras et leur grande hauteur et par la prsence d'isolateur (les disques situ entre les cbles et les pylnes).
> Sur une branche, on compte 1 isolateur pour 10 000 Volts. Donc regardez si vous voyez souvent des lignes avec beaucoup d'isolateurs...
> Leur prsence est trs rglemente dues aux risques d'amorage et agricoles et autres. On peut prendre feu en passant trop prs des pylnes, c'est trop risqu d'en mettre partout.


Les pylones HT 220 ,400 KV  je kes connais trop bien pour avoir exercc dans ce secteur..
Le nombre d'isolateurs de suspensiion plis leur ligne de fuite (ils sont en forme d'assiette) sert  augmenter la  distance d'isolement dans l'air(1 kv par centimtre) entre conducteur actif (sous tension) et la masse du pylne...
distance d'isolement dans l'air est :
- En 200 kv  => 220 cm soit 2,20 metre 
- En 400 kv  => 400 cm soit 4,00 metre 

Ces distances sont celles maintenues dans les Btiments (postes) HT entre les barres des trolleys cuivre qui sont poss sur de petits poteaux mtalliques...
Pour les conducteurs de ligne ,les distances en 220 kv sont de 5 mtres entre phase  cause du balancement du au VENT des conducteurs en milieu de flche..
Par rapport au sol ordinaire sans surplomb de btiments (champs agricoles) la distance pour  les conducteurs ,ne doit pas tre infrieure  6 mtres  l'aplomb de la FLCHE en ETE(la flche est maximale en t  40 degrs sans vent ,dilatation)...(voir l'Arrete Technique Norme UTE)...
La distance de surplomb est augmente par larrt en cas de surplomb de btiments fixes (voies ferres,cours d'eau ,routes etc...)
La prise de feu  la queue survient chez les agriculteurs "brutus' qui font n'importe quoi :engins agricoles dont le gabarit dpasse 6 mtres ou les convois routiers spciaux hors norme des gabarits courants qui n'avise pas lingnieur Electricit du dpartement pour le dpontage provisoire des conducteurs par le distributeur  ...
Pour respecter ces exigences de lArrt  Technique les pylnes HT au profil de "tte de chat" ont des hauteurs de 25 mtres en 60 kv, 42 mtres en 220 KV...
Et ce sujet est vaste ,mais les risques sont presque nul ...




> eliniel
> Si vous voulez vraiment alimenter de telles pompes en HTB, je voudrais bien voir o vous faites passer ces lignes prs des barrages vu qu'on ne peut pas faire d'activit trop prs.


Les unites utiliss ci-apres :
MVA => MegaVoltAmpere
MW  => MegaWatt
La Puissance Maximale Disponible sur le rseau 60 KV est de 700 MVA
 et convertie en MW  = 700* cosphi soit 10*0.8=560 MW...

Iour les lignes HT je ne vois du tout ce que tu veux dire.
Car les stations de pompage se trouvent ailleurs sur le cours d'eau de puisage   n'importe quel niveau d'un bon cours d'eau  ::D: ordongne ,Rhone, Loire ... 
Il suffit d'une conduite de transfert allant vers le barrage hydrolectrique cible existant...
Il peut tre ncessaire d'avoir plusieurs stations de pompage si la conduite de transfert est longue et la dnivele importante...
Lnergie Electrique est prleve sur le rseau de transport 60 kv ou 220 kv le plus proche...
Les fermes dolienne dbitant sur un rseau HT INTERCONNECTE ,peu importe leur emplacement ,mme au cap de Rez ou de Gascogne..
Le parc olien allemand fonctionne de cet faon...
Le seul problme c'est le bilan: lanergie stocke au niveau du barrage est en effet gale  : mgh -nergie de pompage,...
Seules des tudes pointues de EDF peuvent LE DETERMINER AU CAS PAR CAS...
Le dessin en pice jointe  est assez  clair  :
Pice jointe 507224

----------


## Mingolito

*Nuclaire : lEPR de Flamanville cotera au moins 12,4 milliards deuros*
*EDF a officialis mercredi un nouveau drapage de 1,5 milliard deuros du projet de racteur de troisime gnration.*



<<  Le groupe EDF va-t-il un jour se sortir de la maldiction de Flamanville ? Mercredi 9 octobre, il a annonc par communiqu que les travaux sur les soudures dfectueuses allaient occasionner de nouveaux surcots : 1,5 milliard deuros supplmentaires, ce qui porte  plus de 12,4 milliards le budget total du projet. Amorce en 2007, la construction du racteur EPR de Flamanville, dans la Manche, devait initialement tre connect au rseau lectrique en 2012, et coter environ 3,5 milliards deuros. En pratique, il ne dmarrera pas avant 2023  au plus tt.

Lorigine de ce nouveau retard est identifie depuis plus dun an : en avril 2018, llectricien a annonc que plusieurs dfauts avaient t reprs sur une soixantaine de soudures. Plusieurs mois plus tard, il est apparu que, parmi les soudures concernes, huit dentre elles taient situes  un endroit crucial : elles traversent la double enceinte en bton du btiment racteur.

Pendant plusieurs mois, au dbut de lanne 2019, la socit a tent de convaincre lAutorit de sret nuclaire (ASN) quelle pouvait sabstenir de refaire ces soudures non conformes et conserver peu ou prou son calendrier de dmarrage du racteur. Mais lASN a jug, au printemps, quelles ne correspondaient pas au cahier des charges prsent par EDF  lorigine et a demand  llectricien de les reprendre entirement.
Robots contrls  distance

Le prsident de lASN, Bernard Doroszczuk, entendu par les parlementaires sur ce dossier au mois de juillet, avait dplor lattitude du groupe public, estimant quil avait cherch   se justifier techniquement () plutt que de raliser la rparation de ces quipements . A linverse, au sein de lentreprise, si on affirme respecter les dcisions du gendarme du nuclaire, on ne cache pas son agacement.  Elle ne gre plus la sret, elle gre des procdures , pestait, il y a peu, un cadre dirigeant excd. Suite de l'article sur le monde >>

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> Le prsident de lASN, Bernard Doroszczuk, entendu par les parlementaires sur ce dossier au mois de juillet, avait dplor lattitude du groupe public, estimant quil avait cherch   se justifier techniquement () plutt que de raliser la rparation de ces quipements .


Cet organisme est normalement comptent uniquement pour les centrales en service ...
Car pour les centrales en cours de construction il faut qu'il dlgue des "expert-reprsentants" permanents charg de superviser les chantiers pour ne pas affecter le rythme de  construction de ceux -ci.
En gros je vous tombe sur le paletot  n'importe quel moment pour vous dire "arrtez il y a malfaon,dmolissez moi tout a et refaites tout  ca,je reviendrais pour voir ce que vous avez fait"
Si cela  peut se faire sur de petits chantiers,cela est impossible pour des chantiers dont chaque phase  se chifrre en centaines de millions d'euros,sans parler de la sensibilit de ce type de chantier..
Si on veut ruiner une entreprise on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement...
L'exemple donne par l' experte en communication"  lunettes dores et farde de 2 EPR chinois construits par la mme entreprise qui opre  Flamanville  ,n'explique pas comment les chinois ont mis  un temps record de construction selon elle  de 2 ans..
Ni pourquoi le chantier EPR en Finlande de la mme entreprise trane les pattes depuis 6 ou 8 ans et accuse des surcots comme celui de Flamanville...
Bref il manque une foule d'autres informations pour expliquer l'exploit prjudiciable au trsor public ,car EDF est une entreprise publique...
Ce chantier est devenu apparemment otage de 2 organismes publics...
Flamanville tu l'auras ,Flamanville tu l'auras pas ...

----------


## Mingolito

*En finir avec les mensonges du nuclaire*
*Une nouvelle fois, EDF a annonc des retards et des surcots sur le chantier de Flamanville. 
Depuis des annes, lomerta, le dni, les mensonges constituent les ingrdients de ce dossier pour cacher une ralit inavouable : lEPR est un fiasco, la filire nuclaire est en faillite. Il est plus que temps den finir.*



<< Pendant combien de temps encore EDF, le gouvernement et les nuclocrates vont-ils nous balader sur lEPR ? Depuis des annes, lomerta, le dni, les mensonges constituent les ingrdients de ce dossier pour cacher une ralit quils ne veulent pas voir, quils ne veulent pas avouer : lEPR est un fiasco, la filire nuclaire est en faillite.

Les dernires annonces nchappent pas  cette rgle. Mercredi matin, EDF a annonc par communiqu que laddition du chantier de Flamanville allait encore augmenter de 1,5 milliard deuros pour atteindre les 12,4 milliards et que le racteur au mieux entrerait en service  la fin de 2022.

Rsumons :  ce stade, lEPR de Flamanville affiche dix ans de retard par rapport aux prvisions initiales (il tait cens entrer en service en 2012). Son cot a plus que quadrupl par rapport aux 3,5 milliards deuros annoncs  lorigine. Avant mme sa mise en service, lEPR, au-del de son chec industriel, sannonce comme un gouffre conomique. Les immobilisations en capital sont telles quil nest pas sr que Flamanville soit un jour rentable, sauf  augmenter significativement les tarifs de llectricit.

Comme  lhabitude, la direction dEDF avance comme excuses les impondrables lis  laventure technologique du nuclaire, les lourdeurs de la rglementation, lintransigeance de lAutorit de la sret nuclaire (ASN). Elle insiste sur les scnarios techniques compliqus quil lui a fallu laborer pour rpondre aux injonctions de lASN de rparer les soudures dfaillantes, et qui entranent les nouveaux surcots.

Cette prsentation est largement arrange. Cela fait des annes que les responsables dEDF savent quil y a des problmes de soudure. Le problme tait reconnu publiquement ds septembre 2015 par le directeur dAreva NP (la branche racteurs du groupe). De la mme manire quils connaissaient les problmes de fissures dans la cuve du racteur, lis aux dfaillances techniques, de qualit et management de lusine du Creusot, autre filiale dAreva.

 chaque fois, lattitude a t la mme : tenter de mettre les problmes sous le tapis, essayer de passer en force, mettre en avant le surcot financier pour obtenir un sursis, voire un report des travaux aux calendes grecques.

Seul la rsistance de lASN, qui rappelle quon ne saurait transiger avec la scurit nuclaire, a permis de djouer ces manigances. Car en la matire, les gouvernements successifs se sont tous aligns sur la ligne dEDF. Et sil navait tenu qu eux, il y a longtemps que soudures, fissures, ferraillages et autres incidents et accidents sur le chantier de Flamanville auraient t passs par pertes et profits pour dfendre  lexcellence de la filire franaise .

Le dni est le mme  lgard de lenvole des cots. EDF fait mine aujourdhui davoir eu besoin de longs mois pour valuer ce quil lui en cote pour rparer les soudures du racteur de Flamanville. Les chiffres taient pourtant connus de beaucoup. Ds la mise en demeure de lASN, nous crivions que lEPR ne serait sans doute pas mis en service avant fin 2022 et que le prix du chantier allait atteindre au moins les 12 milliards deuros (lire ici).

Cette faon de distiller au compte-gouttes les mauvaises nouvelles, de pratiquer les omissions et les demi-vrits, dentretenir lopacit est devenue le mode opratoire de la filire nuclaire. Avant Flamanville, EDF a annonc il y a deux semaines que le chantier dHinkley Point en Grande-Bretagne allait coter plus cher que prvu,  entre 21,5 et 22 milliards de livres sterling  (24 et 24,5 milliards deuros), en raison de lallongement des dlais sur le chantier. Une mauvaise surprise, totalement imprvisible,  en croire l encore EDF.

Pourtant, tous les avertissements avaient t donns avant mme la signature de ce contrat, qui avait pouss, vnement exceptionnel, le directeur financier dEDF  dmissionner jugeant laventure suicidaire pour EDF. Les salaris en complte rbellion face  leur direction qui voulait cote que cote imposer le chantier dHinkley Point  l encore du jamais vu dans lentreprise publique  avaient multipli les mises en garde. Ils pointaient notamment  les dlais irralistes  arrts dans le projet (lire ici). L encore, la direction a dcid de les ignorer, de passer en force contre lavis de toutes les instances de lentreprise et une partie du conseil dadministration.

Aujourdhui, le ministre des finances, Bruno Le Maire, feint de tout dcouvrir. Comme il avait sembl tomber des nues, lorsque ltat en 2017 avait finalement d payer lardoise de la faillite dAreva, cache pendant plus de cinq ans. Ltat avait d alors dbourser 4,5 milliards pour recapitaliser lentreprise et piocher  peu prs autant dans les poches dEDF afin de ne pas avouer le cot faramineux de cette faillite. Au-del des 10 milliards deuros.

 Toutes ces drives sont inacceptables , a dclar Bruno Le Maire le 29 septembre, aprs lannonce des surcots dHinkley Point.  On ne peut se satisfaire de cette situation et on attend des explications , a ragi  son tour la ministre de la transition cologique, lisabeth Borne, aprs lannonce des nouveaux surcots sur le chantier de Flamanville, le 8 octobre.

Dbut juillet, Bruno Le Maire a demand un audit indpendant afin de faire  toute la transparence  sur lEPR et  sur les drives  de la filire nuclaire. Cet audit est conduit par Jean-Martin Folz, ancien PDG de PSA Peugeot Citron, et surtout figure minente du Corps des mines, qui a depuis des dcennies la haute main sur le nuclaire en France. Le rapport devrait tre achev dici  la fin octobre. Bruno Le Maire a dj assur quil en  tirerait toutes les conclusions,  tous les tages .

Tout cela risque dtre  nouveau une mise en scne pour habiller linavouable. Avant mme que ce rapport soit achev, un certain nombre de personnes proches du dossier semblent en connatre les conclusions dans les grandes lignes. Selon leurs informations, le gouvernement est prt  tirer un trait plus ou moins discrtement sur lEPR.

Mais cela ne signifie pas que les projets de construction de nouveaux racteurs nuclaires en France seraient abandonns. Mme si le nuclaire n'est pas la rponse au changement climatique, quil nest plus conomiquement justifiable face  des nergies renouvelables dont les cots de production ne cessent de se rduire, le gouvernement en tient toujours pour latome, objet de fantasmes et de puissance. Et les nuclocrates ont dj la technologie de rechange : le racteur Hualong.

Dvelopp par le groupe chinois CGN  partir du racteur Westinghouse francis par la suite par Framatome , il est dj exploit en Chine et a t retenu pour le site de Bradwell sous le nom de HPR 1000. Alors quil tait ministre de lconomie, Emmanuel Macron avait dj pris les devants. En mme temps quil signait le contrat dHinkley Point en 2016, quil voulait  tout prix, il avait sign discrtement  cest une habitude  un autre accord avec le groupe chinois CGN afin que la filire nuclaire franaise puisse utiliser les technologies chinoises.

Quant aux responsabilits personnelles, le gouvernement pourra peut-tre trouver quelques lampistes. Mais cela risque de ne pas aller au-del. Depuis des annes, ltat et la haute fonction publique couvrent toutes les drives des responsables du nuclaire. Tous se tiennent et se protgent.

En dpit du scandale dUramin, et de celui du Creusot, qui figurent parmi les principales causes de la faillite dAreva, son ancienne prsidente, Anne Lauvergeon, na jamais eu le moindre ennui. Les enqutes judiciaires senlisent gentiment, avant de tomber un jour ou lautre dans les oubliettes de lhistoire. Jean-Bernard Lvy, PDG dEDF, choisi par Emmanuel Macron, est le parfait excutant des volonts lysennes, se rvlant tout aussi terne  la tte de lentreprise publique quil la t pendant douze ans  la prsidence de Vivendi, poussant le groupe de communication dans les bras de Vincent Bollor en raison de sa gestion calamiteuse.

Et sil faut chercher des responsables, ira-t-on comme le promet Bruno Le Maire   tous les tages  ? Parce quen ce domaine, Emmanuel Macron, en tant que secrtaire adjoint de llyse puis ministre de lconomie, a pes lourdement et plus dune fois dans le dossier nuclaire, que ce soit au moment de la faillite dAreva et de sa reprise par EDF, le choix du PDG dEDF, le contrat dHinkley Point.

De mme, le premier ministre douard Philippe peut-il dire quil ignorait tout ce qui se passait chez Areva, alors quil tait directeur des affaires publiques du groupe entre 2007 et 2010, les pires annes du groupe ? Mme sil assure stre tenu prudemment  lcart, il est difficile de croire quavec un salaire de 200 000 euros par an, selon nos informations (il na jamais voulu linscrire dans sa dclaration dintrts), il tait seulement pay pour soccuper de lclairage de la tour Eiffel aux couleurs dAreva.

Les promesses nengagent que ceux qui les reoivent, disent les cyniques. Et celle donne par Bruno Le Maire, affirmant que  ce ne sont pas les Franais qui vont payer les retards , semble relever de cette catgorie. Car les Franais paient et sans doute vont payer lourdement la facture toujours plus leve, toujours plus cache du nuclaire.

Les 4,5 milliards de recapitalisation dAreva ne sont pas tombs du ciel. Ils ont t puiss dans les caisses de ltat. Au mme moment, le gouvernement dcidait de rogner de 5 euros les APL, au nom de lquilibre budgtaire. De mme, la dernire hausse de llectricit (+ 5 %) ordonne par la Commission de rgulation de lnergie, contre lavis de lAutorit de la concurrence, nest que lavant-got de ce qui se prpare : des hausses des prix incessantes et le vol dun service public.

Tout  sa dfense du nuclaire, le gouvernement est en train dendetter et de ruiner EDF. L'entreprise publique est incapable de poursuivre cette fuite en avant dans le nuclaire, tout en faisant face  ses charges financires,  ses charges dentretien de plus en plus leves et ncessaires dun parc nuclaire vieillissant,  ses engagements  venir, notamment la gestion des dchets,  prparer un avenir dans la transition nergtique. Alors que l est lurgence.

Aveugl par son idologie de mettre en pices tout le programme du Comit national de la rsistance, le gouvernement a l un argument tout trouv pour dmanteler le service public, comme prvu dans le cadre du plan Hercule, den laisser les plus beaux morceaux au priv et toutes les charges au public. Le nuclaire restant totalement  la charge de ltat, il nen sera que plus ais de poursuivre cette fuite en avant en toute opacit.

Tout cela ne peut quaboutir  la chronique dune catastrophe annonce, par incomptence, ngligence, connivence. Il est plus que temps de penser  une vraie transition cologique, sappuyant sur un vrai service public. La suite sur Mediapart>>

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Nuclaire ou pas nuclaire, il aurait dj fallu que l'tat rapprenne  lancer des travaux d'infrastructure de grande ampleur avant de lancer ce chantier. Ah, et nommer des gens comptents  la tte de ce chantier, aussi.

----------


## Marco46

Les vrais problmes :

----------


## Ryu2000

1,5 milliards de plus au final a reste ultra rentable...
Pendant 60 ans la centrale va produire normment d'nergie, quand le solaire et l'olien ne pourront rien faire (la nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent). Avec le nuclaire on contrle la production ce qui est impossible avec les renouvelables.
Si on investissait 1,5 milliards dans des oliennes on produirait que dalle niveau nergie et il faudra les dmonter dans 20 ans.
Une centrale nuclaire c'est un investissement sur le long terme (la dure de vie d'une centrale c'est au minimum 60 ans).
Nuclaire : Prolonger la dure de vie de certaines centrales peut avoir un intrt



> Le nuclaire peut tout  fait avoir sa place dans le mix nergtique. A ce titre, la prolongation de la dure de vie de certaines centrales nuclaires peut avoir un intrt.  Pour la directrice gnrale d'Engie Isabelle Kocher, *l'atome reprsente pour la France une source d'nergie  comptitive et largement amortie .*  Si l'autorit de sret estime que la sret et la scurit sont assures, je ne vois pourquoi on ne profiterait pas de cette ressource , estime la patronne du groupe franais de l'nergie.


On va remplacer les vhicules  essence par des vhicules lectrique.
On va remplacer les chaudires au fioul, peut-tre par des radiateurs lectrique.
En tout cas ce qui est certains c'est que si on continue comme a, la consommation lectrique risque d'exploser.

Si j'ai bien compris la France devrait investir *121 milliards* dans les nergies renouvelable de 2018  2046.
LE SOUTIEN AUX NERGIES RENOUVELABLES



> Ainsi, les engagements pris jusque fin 2017 reprsenteront 121 Md  en euros courants  entre 2018 et lchance des contrats (la plus tardive intervenant en 2046) La charge annuelle des engagements passs ne diminuera donc 
>  significativement que postrieurement  2030, lorsque le poids des engagements antrieurs  2011 sestompera (cf. graphique n 3).


La Cour des comptes alerte sur le cot des EnR



> Parmi ces dcouvertes, le cot faramineux du soutien  llectricit photovoltaque, pour un rsultat minable. Ainsi les seuls contrats signs avant 2010 pseront, au total lorsquils seront arrivs  terme, *pas moins de 38,4 milliards deuros pour les finances publiques,  pour 0,7% de la production dlectricit*, note la Cour. Ces contrats reprsenteront encore 2 milliards par an en 2030 et reprsentent une subvention de 480  par MWh.
> 
> Lolien est un peu moins dispendieux. Mais les chiffres sont, l aussi, cruels. *Des contrats de lolien vont coter 40,7 milliards deuros en 20 ans pour 2% de la production franaise*, prcise le rapport. Rcemment, les appels doffres pour lolien offshore flottant de 2015 pourraient se traduire par un cot de 1,7 milliard pour moins de 100 MW de puissance installe, et 390 GWh par an, soit 0,07% de la production nationale, notent les magistrats.


Il est clair que le solaire et l'olien cotent plus cher et produisent moins que le nuclaire.
Peut-tre qu'un jour vous comprendrez la situation, mais au pire a ne change rien puisque vous n'avez aucun pouvoir...
Pour se passer du nuclaire il faudrait grandement diminuer la consommation lectrique et a ne risque pas d'arriver...
Le solaire est l'olien ce n'est pas si bien que a...
Pourquoi les nergies renouvelables sont moins propres que vous ne le pensez (en tout cas pour l'instant)



> Beaucoup de mtaux, explique ce spcialiste de la conversion des ressources renouvelables en lectricit. "*Pour une mme puissance produite, il faut cinq fois plus de matriaux avec l'olien, par rapport au nuclaire par exemple*", avance Jacques Treiner, physicien et membre du Laboratoire interdisciplinaire des nergies de demain. 
> 
> *Un socle d'olienne en bton, un mt fait de tonnes d'acier, des fils en cuivre, des panneaux solaires fabriqus  partir de silicium... Ces composants, non renouvelables, ont consomm de l'nergie pour tre extraits et transforms. "Pour le silicium qu'on trouve dans les panneaux solaires, il faut couper des bouts de roche, a cote beaucoup d'nergie", donne pour exemple Jacques Treiner. Les machines qui tournent pour l'extraction fonctionnent, elles, avec des combustibles fossiles.*


Le principal inconvnient du nuclaire ce sont les dchets nuclaire et si ce scientifique a raison, dans le futur ce ne sera plus un problme :
Avec le laser, "On peut rduire la radioactivit d'un million d'annes  30 minutes" Grard Mourou, prix Nobel de physique



> Celle qui me tient particulirement  cur est le traitement des dchets radioactifs avec nos techniques lasers. Je m'explique : prenez un noyau atomique : il est compos de protons et de neutrons, si on met un neutron en plus ou si on enlve un, a change absolument tout. Ce n'est plus le mme atome, ses proprits vont alors totalement changer. La dure de vie de ces dchets est change fondamentalement : on peut la rduire d'un million d'annes  30 minutes !
> 
> On est dj capable d'irradier avec un laser  grand flux beaucoup de matire d'un seul coup, la technique est donc parfaitement applicable et thoriquement rien ne s'oppose  une utilisation  chelle industrielle. C'est le projet que je suis en train de lancer en collaboration avec le CEA. *Nous pensons que d'ici 10 ou 15 ans nous pourrons vous montrer quelque chose.*
> 
> C'est vraiment ce qui continue  me faire rver : toutes les applications futures de notre invention. Lorsqu'on travaille, c'est la passion qui nous anime, pas les espoirs de Prix Nobel. C'est notre curiosit qu'il nous faut assouvir. Aprs mon prix, je vais continuer !


Aujourd'hui un peu prs 75% de l'nergie produite en France vient du nuclaire, on va avoir du mal  remplacer les centrales par des oliennes et des panneaux solaires.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 1,5 milliards de plus au final a reste ultra rentable...
> Pendant 60 ans la centrale va produire normment d'nergie...


Si on opte pour lnergie  base uniquement de  nuclaire le problme ne se rduit pas au cot d'UN (01 )CHANTIER ,puisque d'autres chantiers(N)  venir devront tre pris en compte,de sites  trouver,sans parler du cot  de dmantlement actuel (la technique du laser n'existant pas pour l'heure) ...




> Ryu2000
> Une centrale nuclaire c'est un investissement sur le long terme (la dure de vie d'une centrale c'est au minimum 60 ans).


Tu vivras si Dieu le veut 85 ou 90 ans ....
Meme pas ta dure de vie probable....
Idalement parlant ce serait 1   1 sicle demi, et tu observeras que c'est suprieur  la dure de vie d'un humain.
A  titre d'exemple ,on doit louer nombre de seigneurs et chtelains du moyen age ,le Roi Francois 1er et Louis le Grand d'avoir laiss  leurs descendants des btiments durables qui ont rsist aux avanies des sicles et pourraient servir d'abris atomiques anti radiations (paisseur des murs dpassant le mtre)   ...
Donc ton long terme industriel ne vaut rien,c'est une fumisterie et elle est valable pour tout les produits de notre industrie...







> Ryu2000
> En tout cas ce qui est certains c'est que si on continue comme a, la consommation lectrique risque d'exploser.


Voil  qui est bien raisonn ...
Alors inutile de rajouter tes vhicules lectriques ou le chauffage lectrique (le "tout electrique"  la mode  EDF EN 1970 s'est rvl un gouffre nergtique et financier ,le rseau existant ne pouvant acheminer une telle nergie).
Le bon sens suggre d'abandonner les vhicules actuels et privilgier les vhicules lectriques collectifs...
Quel  bonheur si on avait dvelopp les rseaux de trains... c'est tout benef pour le contribuable et le citoyen....

Le vhicule individuel est un moyen dispendieux de transport qui n'est pas justifi conomiquement, sa seule justification c'est satisfaire l'ego et l'ego a perdu plus d'un humain...



> Ryu2000
> Si j'ai bien compris la France devrait investir 121 milliards dans les nergies renouvelable de 2018  2046.


Mais ce que tu devrais chercher  comprendre ,c'est demander  la cour des comptes si elle a examin lalternative nuclaire (cot de remplacement des centrales nuclaires  dclasses, cout du dclassement, sans compter les centrales en plus  prvoir ) sur une dure de 2045 -2018 soit 27 ans...
Remarque que ces vnrables magistrats sont cots sur ce point prcis ,et je les souponne du pch venin de mensonge par omission comme dirait un jsuite...
Ces vnrables magistrats , cheveux blancs,ne vivront pas  cette chance...

" L'autre  reprit : Avant l'affaire,  Le Roi, l'ne, ou moi, nous mourrons."(charlatan .J.de Fontaine)...

Les gens ,dans leur grande majorit,voient leur rouerie augmenter  mesure que leur cheveux blanchissent  ,alors mfie-toi....

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Les sacs de dbris de la catastrophe de Fukushima ont t emports par le typhon*.

Il y a 457 racteurs nuclaires dans le monde, donc avec le temps, les catastrophes naturelles, les erreurs humaines, les ngligences, la btise humaines en gnral, cela va mathmatiquement conduire  la catastrophe nuclaire plantaire.

Il faut trouver d'autres solutions, exemple : 

 ::fleche::  *L'nergie solaire 24 heures sur 24 : Le sel fondu le rend possible et les prix chutent rapidement*

----------


## Ryu2000

Solaire, olien... Face  la perce limite des renouvelables, le Japon mise  nouveau sur le nuclaire (08/10/2019)



> Total met le turbo dans le solaire au Japon. Le ptrolier a annonc ce matin la construction de sa troisime centrale photovoltaque sur larchipel. Le parc dOsato  300 kilomtres au nord de Tokyo disposera dune puissance de 52 mgawatts et sera quip denviron 116.000 panneaux SunPower, la filiale solaire de Total. Avec les parcs de Miyako Solar (25MW) et Nanao Power (27MW), le gant de La Dfense se place "parmi les acteurs les plus dynamiques du march solaire japonais", indique le groupe dans un communiqu.
> 
> Le Japon, eldorado du solaire? Certainement pas. La gographie du pays ne sy prte pas. *Larchipel est montagneux et dense, les terrains disponibles hors de prix*. Dvelopper des fermes solaires relve de la gageure. Et il en est de mme pour les parcs oliens. Pas facile non plus dimplanter des oliennes offshore car les fonds marins sont tout de suite trs profonds et il y a des risques de typhon.


Tiens c'est intressant de voir que derrire le solaire et l'olien il y a l'industrie ptrolire, bon en mme temps le ptrole va se rarfier donc il faut bien se reconvertir, l'industrie ptrolire a les moyens de racheter des entreprises qui font dans le renouvelable.

----------


## Mingolito

Le Japon est surpeupl et importe dj sa nourriture donc peu de place pour le solaire ou l'olien, il leur reste l'olien offshore.
Contrairement  ce qu'ils avaient annoncs aprs Fukushima, ils sont effectivement bien en train d'esayer de remettre en service leurs centrales nuclraires, ce qui est logique, par contre je ne sais pas s'il vont aller jusqu' en construire de nouvelles...



La population est contre la construction de nouvelles centrales nuclaire, et c'est comprhensible.

<< *Lindustrie nuclaire japonaise dans limpasse*
Huit ans aprs laccident de Fukushima, le secteur peine  trouver une perspective davenir, malgr la volont du premier ministre Shinzo Abe de faire du nuclaire un des axes de sa politique nergtique.

Il est 14 heures ce dimanche. Dans ce hall  deux pas de la gare dAkihabara (centre de Tokyo), des recruteurs des 46 principales entreprises de lindustrie nuclaire japonaises  Tepco, Hitachi, Toshiba, entre autres  sont venus participer  un salon de lemploi du Forum japonais de lindustrie atomique (JAIF). Mais ils sont nettement plus nombreux que les tudiants intresss

Depuis laccident de Fukushima de 2011, la plus grave catastrophe nuclaire du XXIe sicle, le nombre des participants de cet unique salon annuel a chut de 80 %, admet Tomohiko Kita, responsable des ressources humaines du JAIF.  Le problme, le secteur na pas de vision davenir. Personne ne sait ce quil deviendra dici  trente ans , soupire-t-il. Huit ans aprs la catastrophe, lavenir de lindustrie atomique japonaise semble de plus en plus terne,  limage du salon, malgr la volont du premier ministre Shinzo Abe de faire du nuclaire un des axes de sa politique nergtique.
Relancer une trentaine de racteurs

Pour remplir lobjectif de fournir 20-22 % du mix nergtique  partir du nuclaire dici  2030, il faut relancer une trentaine de racteurs. Or, seuls neuf ont t redmarrs jusquici, fournissant 5 % de llectricit. Du fait de lopinion publique trs hostile  la majorit des Japonais sont contre  et de la limite de la dure dexploitation fixe  quarante  ans, beaucoup craignent que Tokyo ne puisse cet objectif.

 Sils atteignent les 15 %, ce serait dj bien  tranche Takeo Kikkawa, spcialiste de la politique nergtique  luniversit des sciences de Tokyo. Lanciennet moyenne des 15 racteurs ayant pass lexamen de sret, premire tape du redmarrage aprs Fukushima, tant de trente et un ans, au moins 30 racteurs sur 54 du parc nuclaire japonais devront tre ferms, estime-t-il.

Daisuke Matsuno, responsable du ministre des Finances, se veut rassurant :  la situation nest pas facile, mais il reste encore onze ans . Selon lui, il pourrait tre possible de prolonger de vingt ans la dure dexploitation,  condition de passer un examen de sret.  Difficile de dire combien pourraient remplir les critres , reconnat-il.

*Projets dexportation chous*

Les difficults de redmarrage des centrales mises  larrt et la quasi-impossibilit de construire de nouvelles en raison de lopposition des riverains exposent les industriels au risque de perte de savoir-faire. Do limportance des projets dexportation de racteurs, promus par Shinzo Abe.

Or, cette piste, elle aussi, semble compromise. En janvier, Hitachi a annonc le gel du projet de construction de centrales sur lle britannique dAnglesy, faute de trouver suffisamment de financeurs. Un chec qui vient aprs des projets dexportation aux tats-Unis, en Turquie et au Vietnam, tous tombs  leau.

Tokyo se refuse  changer de cap.  Le Japon a vcu laccident de Fukushima. Ses technologies peuvent servir  dautres pays  insiste Hironari Seko, ministre des Finances. Hideyuki Ban, reprsentant du centre citoyen dinformation sur le nuclaire, une organisation antinuclaire, balaie cet optimisme :  Aprs Fukushima, le cot de construction de centrales a augment considrablement. Ce nest plus rentable. 

*Concurrence avec les renouvelables*

La question du traitement des dchets demeure toujours en suspens. Aprs avoir investi neuf milliards deuros en quarante-cinq ans dans le surgnrateur exprimental  Monju , conu pour recycler le combustible nuclaire us, le gouvernement a annonc en 2018 sa fermeture. Ce racteur similaire du Superphnix franais na fonctionn que 250 jours aprs avoir atteint le seuil de criticit en 1994 Le gouvernement saccroche toujours  cette ide, mais beaucoup en doutent.  a ne marchera jamais. Aucun pays na rgl des problmes techniques comme les fuites de sodium  tranche Hideyuki Ban.

Dans le mme temps, les prix des nergies renouvelables baissent inexorablement. Jusquen 2030, les cots des nergies solaire et olienne seront plus bas (5-7 centimes/kWh) que celui du nuclaire (8 centimes/kWh), selon le ministre des Finances. Mais  les nergies renouvelables tant encore instables, le nuclaire reste indispensable pour le Japon, dautant que cela nmet pas de CO2  affirme Daisuke Matsuno du ministre.

Un moyen de dire que, malgr la situation de plus en plus morose, le nuclaire ne sera pas menac tant quune innovation ne change pas la donne. Par exemple lamlioration des batteries de stockage de llectricit, qui doivent permettre de faire face  lintermittence des nergies nouvelles. Reste  savoir combien de temps ce statu quo va perdurer.

*La centrale de Fukushima reste un norme chantier*

Huit ans aprs le tsunami, la centrale nuclaire Fukushima reste un norme chantier.

Les curs des tranches 1  3 ont fondu au moment de laccident et le combustible est en quasi-totalit tomb au fond de lenceinte de confinement primaire. Les spcialistes cherchent  lextraire.

Dans ces mmes racteurs, des centaines dassemblages de combustible us sont toujours dans les piscines de refroidissement situes en haut des btiments.

Environ 1,12 million de mtres cubes deau contamine sont conservs dans des citernes sur le site, mais la capacit maximum sera atteinte fin 2020. Cette eau est traite par un systme de dcontamination, dont les effets sont limits.

Loprateur Tepco prvoit de stocker aussi sur le site 750 000 mtres cubes de dchets solides dici  2029, dont une partie est radioactive.
>>

----------


## Ryu2000

> par contre je ne sais pas s'il vont aller jusqu' en construire de nouvelles...


En tout cas il tait prvu que la production nuclaire baisse (avant Fukushima elle tait de 30%, un jour elle remontera  22%).

Sept ans aprs Fukushima, le Japon reprend le chemin du nuclaire



> Mardi, le gouvernement de Shinzo Abe a approuv un plan nergtique visant  *atteindre une proportion de 20 %  22 % dlectricit dorigine nuclaire  lhorizon 2030*. Elle tait denviron 30 % avant Fukushima, et de 2 %  fin 2017. Sur les cinquante-quatre racteurs du pays, seuls neuf produisent actuellement de llectricit.


Il doit encore y avoir des racteurs  redmarrer, donc il n'y aura pas forcment besoin d'en construire des nouveaux.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce titre est un peu trompeur, il y a une norme diffrence entre remettre en service des centrales qui avait t fermes sur un mouvement de panique, et en construire de nouvelles...
Et si oui qui peu les construire ? Arva ne sait plus construire de centrales faute d'outil industriel, et Tepco non plus, Tepco ne construit plus de centrale depuis qu'il  t dcouvert des falsifications grave qui ont conduit  la construction de centrales avec des dfauts majeurs (on  vu que a que  donn  Fukushima, avec des alternateurs de secours au dessous du niveau de l'eau).
Les Chinois peut tre, en utilisant la technologie de feu Framatome (Areva), mais localement la population y sera farouchement oppose, et les nouvelles centrales franaises ont un cot exorbitant et demandent plus de 10 ans de travaux.

----------


## Mingolito

Pour le stockage hydrolique c'est de a dont je vous parlais, et genre j'ai t pris pour un "illumin" :

 ::fleche::  EDF : une nouvelle centrale hydraulique  La Coche 
Cette nouvelle centrale de type STEP (Station de Transfert d'Energie par Pompage) vient augmenter de 20 % la puissance totale de l'amnagement hydrolectrique de La Coche. Elle va produire l'quivalent de la consommation annuelle de 270 000 habitants (soit la taille d'une ville comme Strasbourg). 

Explications : Hydrolectricit : stations de transfert dnergie par pompage (STEP) 



<< Les stations de transfert dnergie par pompage (STEP), ou  pumped storage power plants  (PSP) en anglais, sont un type particulier dinstallations hydrolectriques. Composes de deux bassins situs  des altitudes diffrentes, elles permettent de stocker de lnergie en pompant leau du bassin infrieur vers le bassin suprieur lorsque la demande lectrique est faible (et le prix de llectricit peu lev). Lorsque la demande lectrique augmente (tout comme le prix de llectricit), elles restituent de llectricit sur le rseau en turbinant leau du bassin suprieur.

Grce  leur fonction de stockage, ces installations contribuent  maintenir lquilibre entre production et consommation sur le rseau lectrique, tout en limitant les cots de production lors des pics de consommation. A lheure actuelle, le transfert dnergie par pompage hydraulique est la technique la plus mature de stockage stationnaire de lnergie. >>

----------


## Ryu2000

Et ben pure pour stocker toute l'nergie qui est utilise dans un pays pendant la nuit il va falloir des bassins suprieur et infrieur vraiment gigantesque  :8O: 
a va coter cher et polluer beaucoup, parce que gnralement ce genre de chose est en bton.

Le gouvernement se renseigne pour ventuellement construire 6 racteurs de plus.
Nuclaire : l'tat envisage de construire six nouveaux EPR



> Rien n'est encore act. Mais le gouvernement a adress  EDF une lettre lui demandant d'valuer l'tat de la filire nuclaire et voquant six ventuelles centrales EPR  construire,  une hypothse de travail  qui, a-t-il assur, ne prsage  en rien des dcisions   venir concernant le secteur. Dans cette lettre date du 12 septembre, rendue publique par Le Monde et dont l'Agence France-Presse a eu une copie, les ministres de l'conomie et de la Transition cologique, Bruno Le Maire et lisabeth Borne, demandent au PDG Jean-Bernard Lvy de travailler  une analyse des forces et faiblesses de la filire, et tablissent un calendrier.
> 
> Le gouvernement fixe ainsi pour  *mi-dcembre 2019, une analyse des capacits de la filire nuclaire pour tre en mesure de rpondre  l'excution d'un programme de construction de trois paires de racteurs sur trois sites distincts, chaque paire tant espace de quatre ans* .  Nous souhaitons que la filire nuclaire se mobilise pour apporter au gouvernement les lments permettant de dmontrer sa capacit  rpondre  un programme de construction de nouveaux racteurs dans des dlais et des cots impartis , ajoute le texte.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Ca serait bien qu'ils finissent ceux en construction avant de lancer de nouveaux chantiers...

@Mingolito : je connais le principe de ce systme, mais il ne sera pas suffisant. J'avais entendu parler d'tudes pour construire des systmes bass sur le mme principe, par exemple au pied des oliennes offshore, mais bon, a n'en est qu'aux prmices, donc ce n'est pas pour demain.

----------


## Mingolito

J'ai jamais dit que c'tait l'unique solution, je dis qu'il y en a plusieurs, c'est ce que l'Australie va faire, stoker l'nergie, c'est qu'une question de moyens. Technologiquement il y a des solutions : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockage_de_l%27nergie et c'est pas que des solutions thorique puisque c'est dj en production dans certains pays (Australie, Costa Rica, etc...).

----------


## Mingolito

> Et ben pure pour stocker toute l'nergie qui est utilise dans un pays pendant la nuit il va falloir des bassins suprieur et infrieur vraiment gigantesque 
> a va coter cher et polluer beaucoup, parce que gnralement ce genre de chose est en bton.
> 
> Le gouvernement se renseigne pour ventuellement construire 6 racteurs de plus.
> Nuclaire : l'tat envisage de construire six nouveaux EPR


Il faudra trouver des sites, dj que c'est pas possible de construire un aroport sans avoir une rvolution, alors une Centrale nuclaire  ::mouarf:: 
Et puis il faudra faire venir les pices de Chine, eux ils savent les faire, mais plus la France qui livre des pices fissures.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Tesla to start Powerwall home battery installations in Japan

Stockage local au niveau pavillon ou immeuble, trs intressant en cas de panne de courant gnrale, parfait pour grer les pics.
Oui c'est cher mais bien moins que ce que vont nous coter les prochains Tchernobyl/Fukushima/...
Pour rappel le typhon  envoy  la mer les bidons de stockages des dchets de Fukushima, et tous le monde s'en fou...
Bonjour les sushis radioactifs  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour le prix d'une batterie Telsa for Australia, tu as une centrale  gaz de 160MW qui a l'norme avantage sur la pile de pouvoir produire des jours et jours, au lieu d'une heure. 
Aucune de ces solutions de stockage ne tient la route sauf le stockage hydrolique, mais cela ne reste que du stockage et quels sont les capacits du pays pour ce genre d'activit ?

Et qu'on se rassure pour ces pices venues de Chine, elle sont autant fissures que les franaises mais cela ne se voit pas parce que la Chine pratique la politique du 0 dfaut.

Le japon lui a construit 8 grosses centrales  charbon depuis 2008 avec une capacit unitaire de ~4000MW et prvoit d'en construire 36 autres  court terme. Le nuclaire est termin au pays du soleil levant.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...iques_fossiles

----------


## Mingolito

Tu te trompes sur tout, exemple : 

 ::fleche::  La mga-batterie australienne de Tesla sur la voie de la rentabilit

Et il y a une bonne nouvelle : Cost-effective method for hydrogen fuel production process du coup l'utilisation de hydrogne va probablement devenir intressante, et on peu le stocker.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La mga-batterie australienne de Tesla sur la voie de la rentabilit


100 MW/129MWh cela fait une autonomie une heure.




> Et il y a une bonne nouvelle : Cost-effective method for hydrogen fuel production process du coup l'utilisation de hydrogne va probablement devenir intressante, et on peu le stocker.


Et quid du moteur  gravitation ou ITER ou du pendule  mouvement libre rotatif intgr ? srieusement, pourquoi faire simple avec une technologie prouve quand tu peux faire compliqu avec une technologie qui ne marchera jamais, surtout quand tu es dans un pays qui n'a mme pas t foutu de mettre au point ses propres racteurs civils ?
Par orgueil ?

----------


## Mingolito

Lhydrogne c'est dj en prod : Voitures, taxis, camions, trains, etc : La  stratgie hydrogne  du Japon
Le problme c'est le cot, et il va baisser, donc a sera encore plus dmocratisable, voila.

 ::fleche::  Comment fonctionnent les 27 trains  hydrogne d'Alstom vendus  RMV ?
 ::fleche::  La NASA travaille sur un avion rvolutionnaire aliment par de lhydrogne

Si on ajoute toutes les solutions y compris les nouveaux moyens de production, les nouveaux moyens de stockage, et les conomies d'nergie, il y a moyen de faire quelque chose, et plus on s'en sert plus le prix baisse.
Les technologies existent, il manque la volont conomique, quand on pense aux sommes normes et aux moyens dpenss pour aller sur la Lune ou encore pour la guerre pendant la 2eme guerre mondiale, l'humanit a parfaitement la possibilit d'y arriver.
Autrefois le plus gros du budget des mnages c'tait la nourriture, maintenant la nourriture c'est une parti minime du budget des mnages et  la place il y a les mobiles, les ordi, les loisirs, les voyages, etc.
Il suffit daugmenter la part destine  lnergie et  son stockage, et aux conomies d'nergies, et le problme sera solutionn.

 ::fleche::  Rnovation nergtique : 83% des logements sont mal isols

Je sais que je vais me faire moinser mais au pire il faut faire une dcroissance de la population, donc par exemple supprimer la CAF (+ stopper l'asile politique), et  la place utiliser les fonds pour faire isoler les logements des pauvres (les riches n'ont  qu' le faire avec leurs sous). Le dispositif actuel est idiot puisque c'est que les riches qui ont intrt  faire isoler leurs logements pour bnficier d'une niche fiscale.

Si on avais 30 millions de franais et pas 70 millions le problme serait bien plus simple, la part de lhydraulique serait plus forte en proportion et l'utilisation du bois aurait tout son sens, on pourrais cesser lagriculture intensive pour faire que de l'extensif comme autrefois et les conomies en nergie et en pollution seraient normes.

Budget de l'tat :
- Rnovation nergtique : 34,2 milliards deuros (donns majoritairement aux "riches" via niche fiscale )
- CAF : 79 milliards d'euros par an

On ne doit plus subventionner la production de gosses en France, subventionner les gosses c'est anti-cologique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le nuclaire est termin au pays du soleil levant.


Liste des racteurs nuclaires au Japon - Racteurs en construction



> Deux racteurs sont en construction10. En 2013, Areva - fournisseur de combustible nuclaire au Japon - reste optimiste quant  lachvement des travaux24:
> 
> Shimane-3 est un racteur  eau bouillante dont la construction a dbut le 12 dcembre 2007 dans la Centrale nuclaire de Shimane. La mise en service tait prvu pour mars 2012, mais la construction s'est arrte en 2011 alors qu'elle tait complte  94%25.
> La centrale nuclaire dOhma doit galement tre quipe d'un racteur ABWR de 1300 MW de puissance nette, commenc le 7 mai 2010. La construction, arrte en 2011, a repris en octobre 2012, mais aucun date n'est fournie pour la terminer10,11. Ohma serait le premier racteur pouvant utiliser 100 % de MOX (Mixed Oxyde fuel, combustible nuclaire fabriqu  partir du plutonium et de l'uranium appauvri), le pourcentage de MOX ne dpassant gnralement pas les 30 % dans la plupart des racteurs26.
> 
> 10. Centrale de Fukushima : au moins quarante ans de dmantlement
> 11. PRIS Nuclear Power Status 2018 Map
> 24. Areva reste optimiste sur lavenir du nuclaire
> 
> ...


====
Quand quelqu'un prdit quelque chose il a beaucoup plus de chance de se planter que d'avoir raison :
"Pas besoin de nouvelles taxes": un conomiste amricain prdit la fin des carburants fossiles et du nuclaire



> La civilisation centre sur les nergies fossiles va s'effondrer d'ici  2028 pour tre remplace par une nouvelle conomie base sur le solaire, l'olien, le numrique, et sans nuclaire, prdit l'essayiste et conomiste amricain Jeremy Rifkin.
> "La civilisation des carburants fossiles, qui est  la base des deux premires rvolutions industrielles, s'effondre en temps rel", estime-t-il dans un entretien  l'AFP  l'occasion de la parution en franais de son dernier ouvrage, "Le New Deal vert mondial" (ditions Les liens qui librent).
> 
> Jeremy Rifkin, qui a conseill des responsables europens et des dirigeants chinois, part du constat que "le solaire et l'olien deviennent si bon march que leur cot moyen est dsormais moindre que celui de l'nergie nuclaire, du ptrole, du charbon ou mme du gaz naturel".


On verra en 2029.
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui, quand il dit que le cot moyen du solaire et de l'olien est plus faible que celui du nuclaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

A l'horizon 2100, on utilisera peut-etre de l'hydrogne, ou des cages gantes  raton laveurs, ou des fours crmatoires car les colos prtendent qu'il faut gnocider 7 milliards de chinois et d'indiens.

A l'horizon 2030 le nuclaire aura baiss  22%, et d'ici l 38 centrales  charbon auront t construites si mes calculs sont bon. Au prochain tremblement de terre, le dbat se reposera, l'avenir est donc sombre. Heureusement et dire que des cingls continuent de vouloir construire des racteurs sur une zone sismique. 

Il est donc possible de sortir de nuclaire n'en dplaise aux pseudos colos de mes fesses, mme si le prix a payer aura t lourd : 46000 morts, 8% du territoire contamin, Tokyo qui a failli tre ras de la carte. Une catastrophe  mettre autant au crdit de ces pseudos colos roulant en ralit pour l'electro-nuclaire national en refusant les moyens rapides et prouvs de faire la transition.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A l'horizon 2030 le nuclaire aura baiss  22%


On verra...

Liste de racteurs nuclaires en construction
En Chine, en Inde, en Russie il y a plusieurs centrales en construction. (une centrale nuclaire c'est mieux que des centrales  charbon)
72% de l'nergie produite en France vient des centrales nuclaires.
Industrie nuclaire en France - Production d'lectricit



> La production d'lectricit a t multiplie par trois entre 1973 et 2015, essentiellement en raison d'une multiplication par 28 de la production d'lectricit d'origine nuclaire qui est passe de 14,8 TWh  417 TWh, mais en 2016 elle baisse de 8 %. Cette baisse sexplique par larrt, au second semestre, dun nombre de racteurs plus lev qu laccoutume en raison doprations de maintenance et de contrles renforcs, exigs par lAutorit de sret nuclaire.
> 
> Paralllement la production d'lectricit des nergies renouvelables augmentent fortement, de 48,1 TWh en 1973  94 TWh en 2016, et celle des nergies fossiles recule de plus de moiti avec la fermeture progressive des centrales thermiques  charbon et  fioul. Ainsi la part du nuclaire dans l'lectricit produite en France reste  peu prs constante depuis 1990, sauf en 2016.





> les colos prtendent qu'il faut gnocider 7 milliards de chinois et d'indiens.


En fait on va devenir de moins en moins fertile, lesprance de vie va diminuer, les conditions de vie vont se dgrader (on consommera beaucoup moins).
On se rapproche de ce qui sera probablement la pire crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit (et quand on voit les consquences de la crise de 1929...).




> en refusant les moyens rapides et prouvs de faire la transition.


Des milliards et des milliards sont investi dans le dveloppement des nergies renouvelable et pour le moment il n'est pas possible de se passer du nuclaire (le nuclaire a le meilleur bilan carbone).

Devra-t-on choisir entre nergie nuclaire et CO2?



> En France, Jean-Marc Jancovici est membre du Haut Conseil pour le climat mis en place par Emmanuel Macron. Interrog par Le Temps en fvrier dernier, il rsumait ainsi sa position sur la situation: Le nuclaire a mauvaise presse en Occident, *mme sil est plus efficace que lolien et le solaire et fait moins de morts que les barrages hydrolectriques.*
> 
> Faible prix et faibles missions de CO2
> Selon le groupe dexperts intergouvernemental sur lvolution du climat (GIEC), dans une annexe de son rapport de 2014, *le nuclaire est lune des nergies les moins mettrices de CO2, avec 12 g/kWh en moyenne*,  galit avec lolien, contre 48 g/kWh pour le photovoltaque. *Le GIEC estimant quun quart du CO2 mis provient de la production dlectricit et de chaleur, cest largument phare des pro-nuclaires.*
> 
> *Au niveau du prix, le nuclaire est le plus comptitif, avec un tarif entre 5 et 12 ct/kWh* daprs lInstitut Paul Scherrer, mandat par lOffice fdral de lnergie (OFEN). Seules les grandes installations photovoltaques pourraient venir lui faire concurrence  lhorizon 2035.


LAfrique se lance dans lnergie atomique



> Dix Etats africains ont annonc clairement leurs intentions de se doter de centrales nuclaires. *A lhorizon 2025, au moins cinq pays africains en seront quips, en plus de lAfrique du Sud, seul pays du continent  disposer dune centrale dote de deux racteurs.* Pour lAgence internationale de lnergie nuclaire (AIEA), aujourdhui plus du tiers des pays candidats  lnergie nuclaire sont africains. Pour parvenir  faire face  leurs besoins nergtiques croissants, plusieurs pays souhaitent recourir  latome. De plus, le continent dispose dimportantes rserves duranium trs convoites et lAfrique est devenue un nouvel eldorado pour les promoteurs de cette technologie coteuse. *Une rue vers lnergie nuclaire encourage par la Chine, la Russie et la France.*


Le nuclaire c'est quand mme pratique, il n'y a pas besoin de stocker l'nergie, tu peux la produire 24h/24.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le cri d'alarme de l'ancien haut-commissaire  l'nergie atomique



> C'est ce qui explique pourquoi la Chine est capable de construire des EPR alors que nous accumulons les difficults ?
> 
> Les deux EPR de Taishan, construits en partenariat avec la France, ont eu des surcots de 50 %, lis  l'augmentation du prix de la main-d'uvre chinoise. Mais les surcots des EPR en Europe, comme  Flamanville, n'ont rien  voir avec cela, *ils sont dus  une accumulation de bourdes*. Dans le premier projet de Flamanville, il y avait par exemple *17 largeurs de porte diffrentes*. Vous imaginez a chez Ikea ? Quand vous n'avez plus construit de chantier depuis vingt ans, il faut rapprendre. *Ces dboires sont la consquence de la perte de comptences industrielles. Le nuclaire n'est que la partie merge de l'iceberg. Nous avons compltement dtruit notre industrie depuis trente ans*. Dans les ministres, ils ont ainsi oubli que fabriquer des choses ce n'est pas juste concevoir des applis pour votre iPhone. Mais la situation pour le nuclaire n'est pas dsespre si on en prend conscience ! Et, pour cela, il faut une ligne de conduite claire avec des rglementations qui ne changent pas tous les six mois au fil de la construction, ainsi qu'une vision sur plusieurs annes.
> (...)
> Sommes-nous passs d'un pays capable de grands projets industriels  une vision  court terme ?
> 
> Nous assistons  la lente dgradation de l'Etat stratge. La capacit de l'Etat  mener une vision  long terme se dlite, alors qu'en mme temps il bavarde de plus en plus. Bien sr, l'Etat ne peut pas tre stratge en tout. A titre personnel, cela ne me drange pas que les avions fassent des vols privs. Mais l'nergie, comme la sant, ce n'est pas n'importe quoi. L'nergie ncessite de se projeter dans trente ans, car il n'y a pas de retour sur investissement immdiat. *Nous sommes par exemple dans un pays o 90 % de l'lectricit (nuclaire + hydraulique) dpend des turbines, et on vend ces turbines conues par Alstom  une entreprise amricaine, General Electric. En apprenant cela, l'ingnieur et le citoyen que je suis est tomb de sa chaise.* On a longtemps reproch  l'Etat franais de s'appuyer sur des lites techniques (Polytechnique) et administratives (l'Ena). Mais songez que, de 1947  1975, Louis Armand, pre de la SNCF et d'Euratom, donnait un cours fabuleux sur les technologies de l'industrie franaise  l'Ena. Ces lites avaient au moins conscience des comptences qui leur manquaient ! Inutile de prciser que tout cela a disparu. Robert Dautray, qui a travaill sur la bombe H, me confiait que, quand on sortait du corps des Mines, c'tait un honneur d'aller d'abord dans les mines. *On n'aurait pas confi des missions de conseil  ces lites avant qu'elles n'aient fait leurs armes sur des sujets concrets. Aujourd'hui, des jeunes gens frais moulus donnent des conseils dans des domaines qu'ils ne connaissent pas, essentiellement pour remplir leur carnet d'adresses.* Je le sais, car je suis un pur produit du systme. *La gnration qui a construit le parc nuclaire franais a aussi labor le TGV ou la filire aronautique. Elle savait qu'il fallait reconstruire le pays et assurer sa souverainet  la suite des chocs ptroliers, l o nos lites actuelles n'ont plus qu' construire leur carrire.*


La France est dirig par des incomptents depuis au moins 30 ans. Ils ne matrisent rien et n'ont pas de vision  long terme (et en plus ils ont donn des entreprises franaises aux USA).

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un gars qui dit que pour atteindre l'objectif de 0 mission de CO2 d'ici  2050 il faudrait construire une centrale nuclaire (ou 1500 oliennes) par jour pendant plus de 30 ans.
Net-Zero Carbon Dioxide Emissions By 2050 Requires A New Nuclear Power Plant Every Day



> To conduct this analysis I use the BP Statistical Review of World Energy, which presents data on global and national fossil fuel consumption in units called million tons of oil equivalent or mtoe. In 2018 the world consumed 11,743 mtoe in the form of coal, natural gas and petroleum. The combustion of these fossil fuels resulted in 33.7 billion tonnes of carbon dioxide emissions. In order for those emissions to reach net-zero, we will have to replace about 12,000 mtoe of energy consumption expected for 2019. (I ignore so-called negative emissions technologies, which do not presently exist at scale.)
> 
> Another useful number to know is that there are 11,051 days left until January 1, 2050. To achieve net-zero carbon dioxide emissions globally by 2050 thus requires the deployment of >1 mtoe of carbon-free energy consumption (~12,000 mtoe/11,051 days) every day, starting tomorrow and continuing for the next 30+ years. Achieving net-zero also requires the corresponding equivalent decommissioning of more than 1 mtoe of energy consumption from fossil fuels every single day.


En gros, les nergies fossiles jouent encore un grand rle et a va tre difficile de les remplacer.
D'ici l il peut y avoir des rvolutions technologiques, peut-tre qu'il y aura une solution conomique pour transformer le CO2 prsent dans l'air en carburant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le nuclaire sans risque,  la franaise...




> Le sisme qui a fait trembler la Drme lundi n'aurait,  premire vue, provoqu "aucun dommage apparent" dans les sites nuclaires, a indiqu l'Agence de sret nuclaire (ASN), aprs le tremblement de terre de magnitude 5,4 sur l'chelle de Richter





> Le sisme a surtout frapp Le Teil, en Ardche,  une dizaine de kilomtres de la centrale nuclaire de Cruas et  une trentaine de kilomtres du site du Tricastin, qui regroupe notamment une centrale nuclaire et des usines d'Orano (ex-Areva) de traitement du combustible nuclaire. 
> 
> L'Agence de sret nuclaire, assurant bien que le sisme n'avait provoqu "aucun dommage apparent"  ces sites


C'est bizarre, mais j'ai du mal  leur faire confiance...  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est bizarre, mais j'ai du mal  leur faire confiance...


Oui enfin en mme temps j'ai l'impression que tu ne fais pas souvent confiance :p

Btw, les racteurs sont  l'arrt, donc je ne vois pas tellement le souci.

La vraie question, c'est "est ce que les racteurs franais sont conus pour rsister aux tremblements de terre, notamment de cette ampleur ?". A priori, on tait vachement prs des seuils.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui enfin en mme temps j'ai l'impression que tu ne fais pas souvent confiance :p


Ben, je suis en ge d'avoir connu le nuage de Tchernobyl qui avait "long" nos frontires sans pntrer dans l'Hexagone... a rend mfiant...  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ben, je suis en ge d'avoir connu le nuage de Tchernobyl qui avait "long" nos frontires sans pntrer dans l'Hexagone... a rend mfiant...


Mais il y avait des panneaux "STOP", c'est la mto qui l'avait dit !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais il y avait des panneaux "STOP", c'est la mto qui l'avait dit !


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Chouette sur YouTube l'INA propose plein de vidos de l'poque :


La prsentatrice Mto dit que l'anticyclone en France devrait tre assez puissant pour offrir une vritable barrire de protection.
Ils ont dessin un panneau stop  ::(:  ::?:  ::(: 

Il parait que c'est Sarkozy qui grait le dossier de la dsinformation  ce sujet :
Sarkozy et Tchernobyl : la rumeur qui court le Net

----------


## ddoumeche

Avez-vous vu la srie chernobyl ? c'est un chef d'oeuvre, restituant de manire tout  fait raliste -mais nanmoins dulcore-, ce qu'on a pu entendre depuis 1986 sur le sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

Au dbut c'est difficile de rentrer dedans car les personnages parlent anglais, mais une fois qu'on a pass outre, c'est plutt une bonne srie, en plus c'est une mini-srie donc on a vite fait de la regarder.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au dbut c'est difficile de rentrer dedans car les personnages parlent anglais, mais une fois qu'on a pass outre, c'est plutt une bonne srie, en plus c'est une mini-srie donc on a vite fait de la regarder.


Il y a une VF dispo... C'est sur que si tu regardes en VO, c'est plus compliqu si tu n'as pas le niveau en anglais. Et si c'est pour le rien dire, tu peux t'abstenir.

(ce message aussi est totalement inutile)

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais les personnages devraient parler Russes ou Ukrainiens, mais pas anglais.
Je ne regarde jamais les VF, c'est rarement bien fait,  la limite la VF de Wayne's World est trs bien.

Il n'y a pas que moi qui ait eu un peu de mal au dbut, il y a aussi ces gars par exemple ( 8 minutes) :

----------


## Jipt

> Et si c'est pour ne rien dire, tu peux t'abstenir.


Ah mais a, c'est le propre de ryu,  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je me demande bien comment on va faire pour sortir du nuclaire, dans la mesure o les machins pour consommer de l'lectricit se multiplient  une vitesse grand V, genre les crans de diffusion de pubs (trs bien en bagnole, maintenant au volant tu mates un film, c'est compltement nawak), on en trouve mme dans les chiottes !
Pendant que tu pisses tu te faris de la pub (sujet au "28 minutes" d'Arte hier) !

Mais o cela va-t-il s'arrter ?

----------


## Phiphi41

> Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je me demande bien comment on va faire pour sortir du nuclaire


Tous les toits avec des panneaux solaires, on supprime les tuiles et les ardoises
Une olienne tous les 500 m
Des hydroliennes dans tous les cours d'eaux
Plus de retenues d'eaux pour rgulariser cela

C'est  prendre au sens de l'humour bien sr.

----------


## Marco46

> Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je me demande bien comment on va faire pour sortir du nuclaire


On ne peut pas sinon c'est le retour au Moyen-Age.

L'objectif du gouvernement  50% de nuclaire  2035 est irresponsable car il rduit les moyens dont dispose EDF pour grer les centrales et donc augmente le risque d'accident.

Si nous voulons rester un pays dvelopp il n'y a aucune autre alternative que de mettre le paquet sur cette filire malgr tout ce que des allums du ciboulot peuvent dblatrer ici ou l.

C'est pas que le nuclaire c'est gnial, c'est que pour nous il n'y a pas d'alternative, on a pas de charbon, pas de gaz, pas de ptrole, pas de gothermie et on est dj taquet sur l'hydro. Et malheureusement les soi-disant renouvelables oliens et solaires sont une gabegie 10x plus chre que la filire nuclaire lorsqu'on lui ajoute la fonction de pilotage (donc du stockage).

Et comme en plus les allemands ont dpens des centaines de milliards pour installer des oliennes sans nous demander notre avis et qu'ils n'ont pas ajout cette fonction de stockage (sinon a leur aurait cout plusieurs milliers de milliards d'euros) et qu'en plus on est connect  eux on va devoir assumer  leur place les variations de leur production lectrique pour viter des blackouts.

Ils sont sympa ces allemands, ils connaissent le sens du travail en quipe c'est cool d'tre partenaires.

Sinon la srie chernobyl est trs bien, le risque qui pesait sur l'Europe du fait de la fonte du racteur et de la prsence d'eau en dessous est revanche compltement fantasm. Il a t tabli que l'explosion n'aurait pas excd 5 megatonnes ce qui fait quelques km impacts  peine. Les pays nuclaires ont fait pter 100 fois a pour mettre aux points leurs programmes.

Certaines choses sont galement inventes, il n'y a personne qui soit mort en tant prsent sur le pont avec les particules qui se baladent. C'est totalement invent, les seuls morts directs ont t soit tus par l'explosion elle mme, soit par les radiations lorsque le coeur tait  l'air libre dans les premiers jours.

La personnage de la femme scientifique qui comprend qu'une explosion a eu lieu depuis son labo est galement une invention, elle reprsente la communaut scientifique d'URSS qui a fait pression sur le parti pour rviser les racteurs du mme type que celui de Chernobyl. C'est un peu comme le commandant Sylvestre aux guignols qui reprsente le capitalisme no-libral ou l'imprialisme US selon le contexte.

Enfin il n'y a jamais eu daccusation directe lors du procs auquel le hros de la srie n'assistait mme pas. D'aprs l'auteur de la srie c'tait un procs lnifiant du coup il a dcid de compltement rcrire l'histoire.

Il y a d'autres dtails invraisemblables comme certaines attitudes vis  vis de la hirarchie mais c'est  peu prs tout de ce que j'ai lu ici ou l.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des hypothses qui s'affrontent :
Jean-Bernard Lvy :  Il est clair que la France se prpare  construire de nouvelles centrales nuclaires 



> Pourquoi sorienter vers un programme de six EPR ?
> Pour faire baisser les cots, il ne faut pas simplement faire des ttes de srie les unes aprs les autres, mais un ensemble de racteurs. Nous avons aujourdhui 63 gigawatts de capacit nuclaire. La nature de la stratgie franaise en matire de bas carbone, cest de dire  neutralit carbone en 2050 . *Personne ne pense quon puisse lassurer sur le plan du systme nergtique uniquement avec des renouvelables et du stockage. Donc il faudra de nouvelles centrales nuclaires.* Nous nous y prparons. Pour tre efficace, il faut construire les centrales nuclaires plutt par tranche de deux sur chaque site et sur trois sites conscutifs, de faon  faire baisser les cots. Cest simplement la ralit industrielle.


EDF : ELISABETH BORNE VOQUE L'HYPOTHSE D'UN SCNARIO 100 % NERGIES RENOUVELABLES



> Elisabeth Borne, recommande  EDF de " rflchir "  son rle au cas o un scnario " 100 % nergies renouvelables " serait retenu  terme pour la fourniture d'nergie en France, aux dpens de nouvelles centrales nuclaires. " *L'objectif est de rduire la part du nuclaire  50 % d'ici 2035. Au-del, on doit avoir tous les scnarios sur la table avec un objectif d'assurer pour tous les Franais et les entreprises une lectricit abordable* ", a dclar la ministre de la transition cologique,dans l'Emission politique de France Inter, France Tlvisions et Le Monde.


Si on veut de llectricit pas cher et qui ne produit pas de CO2 il faut construire plus de centrales nuclaires.

===
Jean-Marc Jancovici dfend le nuclaire : les renouvelables sont une  diversion 



> *Le nuclaire est moins cher et moins dangereux que les renouvelables*. Mais il est vu dans nombre de dmocraties modernes comme risqu, dplore Jean-Marc Jancovici, membre du Haut Conseil pour le Climat.
> (...)
> O quon soit en Europe, on est en civilisation industrielle. Sans industrie et machines, il ny a pas de services. *Les nergies qui permettent aujourdhui  lEurope de fonctionner sont  75% fossiles* : charbon, ptrole et gaz. LEurope est attaque sur ces trois nergies non pas  cause du climat, mais parce que nous subissons la dpltion gologique. Cest la premire bonne raison de se dbarrasser des combustibles fossiles.
> (...)
> Oui. *Il ny a que deux sources dcarbones : les renouvelables et le nuclaire. Le second est beaucoup plus facile  mettre en uvre que le premier. Le nuclaire demande moins de matriaux.* Il faut 100 fois plus de cuivre ou 50 fois plus dacier pour faire un kilowattheure solaire que pour faire un kilowattheure nuclaire. Il faut quasiment 1 000 fois plus despace. Un gigawatt de solaire demande 1 000 hectares hors stockage associ, alors quun racteur seul tient sur 1 hectare, et avec les auxiliaires sur quelques hectares. Par ailleurs, *le nuclaire est pilotable contrairement au solaire. Or tout notre socit est btie sur le postulat dune nergie disponible  la demande*. Mme les aroports ont besoin dlectricit, et je ne crois pas que vous auriez accept de ne pas venir en France parce quil ny avait pas assez de vent ou de soleil.


Il faut augmenter le nuclaire, diminuer le fossile et quand la technologie sera prte on pourra augmenter le renouvelable et diminuer le nuclaire.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est pas que le nuclaire c'est gnial, c'est que pour nous il n'y a pas d'alternative, on a pas de charbon, pas de gaz, pas de ptrole, pas de gothermie et on est dj [au] taquet sur l'hydro. Et malheureusement les soi-disant renouvelables oliens et solaires sont une gabegie 10x plus chre que la filire nuclaire lorsqu'on lui ajoute la fonction de pilotage (donc du stockage).


Et on n'a pas d'uranium non plus, hein. Ou plutt, on n'a plus d'uranium.

Et quand on lit a, on se dit que ce n'est pas joli-joli

En fait, l'erreur fatale a t de dmarrer cette filire dans les annes '50. Si  l'poque on avait rflchi un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui ce gaspillage inconsidr d'nergie lectrique, on vivrait autrement (a-t-on absolument besoin d'enceintes connectes  la maison, que sans a on ne vit plus ?) et le monde ne s'en porterait pas plus mal, et la Loire beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Marco46

Le nuclaire a mauvaise presse et ncessite une trs haute technicit, et l'uranium n'est pas sujet  une demande forte contrairement aux autres nergies.

Sans le nuclaire nous aurions ds aujourd'hui chut lourdement  tous les niveaux. S'il fallait gnrer l'lectricit produit par nos centrales nuclaires (pour 2 milliards d'euros de cout annuel en uranium) avec du fossile notre balance commerciale serait tellement dficitaire qu'en fait on ne produirait pas autant, donc nous aurions dj connu une sale rcession, ou au minimum pas la mme expansion conomique depuis les annes 50.

C'est trs clairement le nuclaire qui fait de la France une puissance qui compte un minimum. a nous permet aussi d'avoir la dissuasion qui est indispensable.

Sans lui nous serions dans une situation beaucoup plus proche de l'Italie, et encore l'Italie a longtemps eu du ptrole, nous non.

Pour ce qui est de ton article sur les mines c'est la mme merde pour tous les types d'nregie, mme pour les zentilles oliennes et les meugnons panneaux solaires il faut des quantits de mtaux phnomnales compte tenu du rendement de ces machins et donc creuser des trous partout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si  l'poque on avait rflchi un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui ce gaspillage inconsidr d'nergie lectrique


Le gaspillage a vient du capitalisme, nuclaire ou pas, on doit consommer le plus possible pour faire tourner l'conomie (la consommation est le moteur principal de la croissance).
On pousse les gens  acheter des gadgets comme des objets connects et a fonctionne. (en plus a permet aux entreprises d'couter en permanence les consommateurs, avec les donnes rcupres elles peuvent crer des nouveaux produits qui se vendront bien)

L'uranium n'est pas si rare, on pourra en acheter au Kazakhstan,  la Russie, au Niger et mme au Canada.
LURANIUM DANS LE MONDE



> Luranium est une ressource abondante.
>  la diffrence des nergies carbones dont les ressources sont en gnral gographiquement concentres, luranium est une ressource abondante et bien rpartie sur lensemble de la plante : 44 % se trouvent dans les pays de lOCDE, 22 % dans les BRICS (Brsil, Russie, Inde, Chine et Afrique du Sud) et 34 % dans le reste du monde. Cet atout permet de limiter les risques gopolitiques lis  cette ressource. Les gisements les plus importants se trouvent sur les cinq continents, de lAfrique (Niger, Afrique du Sud)  lAsie (Kazakhstan, Ouzbkistan, Chine, Mongolie), en passant par lEurope (Ukraine, Russie), lOcanie (Australie) et lAmrique (Canada, Brsil, tats-Unis).
> 
> Selon lAgence Internationale de lEnergie Atomique (AIEA), les ressources mondiales identifies dont le cot dextraction est infrieur  130 USD/kg reprsentent  ce jour plus de 5,9 millions de tonnes (Mt), soit lquivalent dun sicle de consommation au rythme actuel. La catgorie de cot suprieure (< 260 USD/kg), qui nest pas exploitable en ltat actuel du march, compte 7,63 Mt de rserves prouves ou induites. Cest une rserve additionnelle qui permettrait dassurer plus de deux sicles de consommation.
> 
> Les mines fournissent la part la plus importante de loffre en uranium (58 816 tonnes en 2013). Cependant, pour satisfaire lensemble de la demande (61 980 t), des  sources secondaires  sont mobilises. Ainsi, quelques 3 164 t proviennent des stocks duranium (constitus dans les annes 1980 lorsque loffre excdait la demande), des matires fissiles issues du retraitement des combustibles uss et des stocks rsultants du dsarmement militaire de la Russie et des tats-Unis.
> 
>  ct de ces sources, de nouveaux gisements non encore dcouverts pourraient voir le jour. Les tudes gologiques estiment  10,6 Mt le potentiel des ressources dites pronostiques ou spculative. Si ces projections se vrifient, la dure de fonctionnement du parc nuclaire mondial serait accrue dautant.
> 
> Les rserves sont donc suffisamment abondantes pour assurer le dveloppement du nuclaire tout au long du XXIme sicle et au-del.





> C'est trs clairement le nuclaire qui fait de la France une puissance qui compte un minimum.


Ouais enfin la France est trs loin de son apoge, avant c'tait un modle pour le monde entier, puis il y a eu 1789 et le dclin a commenc.
Mais oui, aujourd'hui heureusement qu'on a l'nergie nuclaire sinon on serait dans une position encore moins confortable. L on peut vendre de llectricit  nos voisins.




> a nous permet aussi d'avoir la dissuasion qui est indispensable.


Ouais bof, tellement de pays ont des armes atomiques maintenant... Ce n'est plus quelque chose dexceptionnelle. Mme isral possdent des bombes atomiques.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et on n'a pas d'uranium non plus, hein. Ou plutt, on n'a plus d'uranium.
> 
> Et quand on lit a, on se dit que ce n'est pas joli-joli
> 
> En fait, l'erreur fatale a t de dmarrer cette filire dans les annes '50. Si  l'poque on avait rflchi un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui ce gaspillage inconsidr d'nergie lectrique, on vivrait autrement (a-t-on absolument besoin d'enceintes connectes  la maison, que sans a on ne vit plus ?) et le monde ne s'en porterait pas plus mal, et la Loire beaucoup mieux.


Avec des racteurs  neutrons rapides, on n'aurait mme plus besoin d'importer de combustible pendant quelques centaines d'annes. Sauf que Macron a dcid qu'on n'irait pas dans cette direction, et prfre planter des oliennes.

----------


## Mingolito

Bientt la fin du monde grce au nuclaire : Les les Marshall affirment que du plutonium s'coule dans l'ocan Pacifique  partir du dme en bton construit par les tats-Unis pour liminer les dchets nuclaires.

<<  Ce n'est qu'en deux ou trois ans que les femmes de l'le ont commenc  donner naissance  des choses moins qu'humaines ", a dclar une femme des les Marshall  des diplomates lors d'une mission d'enqute des dcennies plus tard. Les malformations congnitales sont si frquentes sur les les que les gens ont un certain nombre de mots pour les dcrire, parmi lesquels des marlins, des diables, des enfants de mduses, et des bbs raisin......
La tombe contient non seulement le sol irradi et la ferraille provenant des terrains d'essai du Pacifique, mais aussi 130 tonnes de terre provenant du Nevada.  Le Pentagone a enterr non seulement les dchets et sous-produits nuclaires des les Marshall, mais il en a expdi d'autres de l'extrieur de la ville.  Une tude ralise en juillet par des chercheurs de l'Universit Columbia a montr que les rgions des les Marshall sont plus radioactives que Tchernobyl.  >>

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce sont les USA, ils ont toujours fait n'importe quoi avec le nuclaire...  ::(: 
Pendant la guerre froide, les USA ont envoy 67 bombes atomiques sur les les Marshall, aprs, le Pentagon a jet des armes biologiques sur ces les.
Ils ont rempli un cratre, cr par une bombe atomique, avec des dchets (nuclaire, biologique, etc), ils ont mlang a avec du bton et ils ont appel a "The Tomb", ce sont des tasuniens, il ne faut pas attendre grand chose d'eux... Du coup il y a des fuites.
Et sinon pour faire les caractres  et  c'est 174 et 175.

Il y a des pays qui ont fait moins de test d'arme nuclaire et biologique et qui stockent leur dchet nuclaire de faon plus scuris que les USA.

----------


## ddoumeche

Avez-vous l'impression que nos proches voisins soient retourns au Moyen-ge ? avez-vous l'impression que l'Allemagne la Belgique l'Italie sont des pays sous dvelopps ?

La France peut elle aussi trs bien sortir du nuclaire comme l'on fait ses voisins, en construisant des centrales  gaz (CCG) au lieu de nouveaux EPR, ce qui sera fait de manire beaucoup plus rapide. Mme indpendance que pour l'uranium c'est  dire aucune sauf  se dcider  ouvrir les puis ou des gisements existant en France. Et la France ne manque pas de gaz de schiste apparemment.

Prtendre que rduire la part de nuclaire augmente le risque, quelle drle d'ide. Est-ce un chantage ? augmenter la part  100% veut-il dire 100% de scurit, la rduire  0% veut-il dire 0% de scurit ? Vous voyez bien l le caractre spcieux de l'argument, mais le manque de sincrit des Jancovini croit de manire exponentielle ds que l'ont aborde ces sujets. Ce qui me porte  penser que son "shift project" n'est qu'une opration de com du lobby nuclaire, lobby verdissant son discours depuis plus de 20 ans, pour la forme bien sur :



(ca envoyait du rve, il y avait mme quelques oliennes a 0:24 pour faire joli, et avoir la caution morale de Nicolas le Bulot)

Une pub verte montrant comment l'atomnium est extrait chez les mangeurs de sirop d'rable, et import dans nos verts pturages. Ne nous inquitons pas du prix du combustible quand EdF se sucre de 70 milliards sur le dos des franais chaque anne, ce qui est peut-tre une des causes de la rcession qui sait.

Une explosion de 5 mgatonnes en surface et dans une zone habite, c'est la destruction totale sur 25km et des brlures au 3me degr et des incendies jusqu' 65km. Plus la projection de centaines de tonnes de matire radioactive sur toute la zone alentour, la destruction de Kiev, Minsk, et des retombes sur toute l'europe. Rappelons accessoirement que Chernobyl se situe sur un affluent du Dniepr alimentant toute l'Ukraine.

Transpos ici, c'est une bombe chinoise Dong feng-5 tombant accidentellement sur la centrale de Nogent-Sur-Seine et dtruisant la rgion, polluant toute la rgion parisienne par l'atmosphre et le fleuve. Il y aurait sans doute quelques centaines de milliers de morts, de blesss et de personnes contamines, l'esprance de vie chuterait de 20 ans, la catastrophe coterait des centaines de milliards d'euros, l'industrie du fromage serait condamne, pas de quoi s'inquiter donc.

(simulation optimiste des zones de destruction ralis sur nukemap, ne comptabilisant pas les morts par irradiation puisque la radioactivit est sans danger)

Les experts peuvent aussi prtendre  postriori que chernobyl n'a tu personne, qu'importe qu'ils ne comptabilisent que les cas de maladies radio induites svre et les cancers de la thyrode, aisment guris. Alors mme que le gnral de division Nikolai Tarakanov, lui-mme invalide et ayant pass 2 ans  l'hpital, accuse les autorits mdicales de refuser d'admettre le lien entre maladies et l'accident. Et que l'esprance de vie des liquidateurs est de 45 ans.

Voila bien des inepties de Jancovini, l'homme racontant qu'il prfrerait allez vivre aux abords de Fukushima que d'une usine Seveso. Chiche, qu'il utilise ses enfants comme cobaye et note bien les ractions sur la sant.

Non la France compte sur la scne internationale par son arme, la bombe est accessoire et ne sert que de garde-fou symbolique. De toute faon on ne se fritera jamais directement avec les chinois ou les russes, et personne ne va aller reprendre Svastopol mme pas oncle Sam  ::lol:: . Si demain la France devait intervenir au Sahel, elle aura besoin d'une arme projetable, pas de bombes atomiques.




> Avec des racteurs  neutrons rapides, on n'aurait mme plus besoin d'importer de combustible pendant quelques centaines d'annes. Sauf que Macron a dcid qu'on n'irait pas dans cette direction, et prfre planter des oliennes.


Les racteurs  neutrons rapides n'ont jamais prouv leur efficacit,  mon humble avis. Et c'est le CEA qui annona la fin du programme ASTRID, sans doute parce que le Japon pas fou s'est dsengag, que lintrt conomique est nul et que toute la filire est entre en crise.
Par contre es-tu conscient des risques qu'ils reprsentent ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Personne ne nie la dangerosit des centrales nuclaires, mais ...



> Avez-vous l'impression que nos proches voisins soient retourns au Moyen-ge ? avez-vous l'impression que l'Allemagne la Belgique l'Italie sont des pays sous dvelopps ?
> 
> La France peut elle aussi trs bien sortir du nuclaire comme l'on fait ses voisins, en construisant des centrales  gaz (CCG) au lieu de nouveaux EPR, ce qui sera fait de manire beaucoup plus rapide.


Mais, a c'est oubli que les pays voisins sont trs contents d'acheter  la France son lectricit nuclaire pour palier  leurs manques... Ce qu' fait l'Allemagne, c'est de la propagande verte aprs la catastrophe japonaise, parce que si les colos allemands sont tout aussi cons que les ntres, ils sont beaucoup plus puissants. Rsultat, ils ont foutu la merde en Allemagne, avec la relance des centrales  charbon (beaucoup plus polluantes que les centrales nuclaires) et la dpendance  l'lectricit voisine (la France en particulier).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les racteurs  neutrons rapides n'ont jamais prouv leur efficacit,  mon humble avis. Et c'est le CEA qui annona la fin du programme ASTRID, sans doute parce que le Japon pas fou s'est dsengag, que lintrt conomique est nul et que toute la filire est entre en crise.
> Par contre es-tu conscient des risques qu'ils reprsentent ?


Ton avis, ce ne sont pas les faits, et les projets qui auraient servi  tester ce genre de raction ont t repousss sine die, grce au gvt micron, qui cherche a faire vibrer la fibre colo des gens pour gagner des lecteurs. Arrte de penser que ce genre de dcision est base sur des faits scientifiques.

Par contre, est-tu conscient des dangers avrs que reprsentent les centrales  combustibles fossiles ?

----------


## fredoche

> Avez-vous l'impression que nos proches voisins soient retourns au Moyen-ge ? avez-vous l'impression que l'Allemagne la Belgique l'Italie sont des pays sous dvelopps ?


Globalement d'accord avec toi.
Juste sur ce point, la Belgique n'est pas sorti du nuclaire et il y a une grosse polmique autour de la centrale de Tihange, dont l'un des racteurs prsente des fissures avres sous forme de bulles d'hydrogne dans la cuve du racteur. Cette centrale est joliment place, et inquite les pays voisins, pays-bas et allemagne, ainsi que les populations. La rgion est extrmement dense.
La Belgique a vot la sortie du nuclaire mais ne le fait pas. Les enjeux financiers sont tels, et la corruption associe probablement que ...



> Le nuclaire a mauvaise presse et ncessite une trs haute technicit, et l'uranium n'est pas sujet  une demande forte contrairement aux autres nergies.
> 
> Sans le nuclaire nous aurions ds aujourd'hui chut lourdement  tous les niveaux. S'il fallait gnrer l'lectricit produit par nos centrales nuclaires (pour 2 milliards d'euros de cout annuel en uranium) avec du fossile notre balance commerciale serait tellement dficitaire qu'en fait on ne produirait pas autant, donc nous aurions dj connu une sale rcession, ou au minimum pas la mme expansion conomique depuis les annes 50.
> 
> C'est trs clairement le nuclaire qui fait de la France une puissance qui compte un minimum.


Je pense comme ddoumeche que c'est la capacit de projection militaire, si petite soit-elle, ainsi que la volont de le faire encore qui fait que la France compte encore.

Quant  la production, la France a des sous-sols riches en charbon, comme lAllemagne. Je crois que tu forces le trait sur la balance commerciale et la rcession. C'est probablement beaucoup plus compliqu. Comme beaucoup d'autres pays, nous aurions trouv des solutions, pas forcment les meilleures, mais bon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour lenvironnement c'est mieux de construire une centrale nuclaire qu'une centrale  charbon.
L'Allemagne va mettre en service une centrale de charbon de plus



> Alors qu'elle s'est engage  sortir du charbon d'ici 2038, l'Allemagne vient d'autoriser la mise en service d'une nouvelle centrale qui devrait donc produire jusqu'en... 2060. Une dcision qui illustre le dilemme auquel sont confronts de nombreux pays, *cartels entre exigence de production et de rentabilit d'un ct, et de l'autre, respect de leurs engagements de l'Accord de Paris.*


Liste de racteurs nuclaires en construction



> En mars 2019, lAIEA dnombre 55 racteurs nuclaires lectrognes en construction.


Dans 5 ans ce sera probablement plus.

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense comme ddoumeche que c'est la capacit de projection militaire, si petite soit-elle, ainsi que la volont de le faire encore qui fait que la France compte encore.


Maitriser le nuclaire comme le fait la France c'est avoir non seulement la bombe, mais c'est avoir des capacits de projections incomparables avec les pays qui n'ont pas cette technologie.

Ravitailler en nergie un porte-avions ou un sous-marin nuclaire a se fait une fois tous les X mois ou les X annes. Sinon c'est  base de fossiles et l il te faut une armada de tankers pour ravitailler un btiment qui suce comme un malade. T'imagines bien qu'un porte avion a fait pas du 5L aux cents c'est gigantique comme consommation.

a diminue considrablement la capacit de projection, et a cre une norme vulnrabilit sur la logistique. Et alors sur un SMLE laisse tomber a te force  ressortir de la flotte une fois par semaine c'est juste impossible d'avoir une dissuasion avec a.

D'ailleurs cherchez pas ya une bonne douzaine de pays avec la bombe mais les seuls qui ont une dissuasion mondiale c'est la Russie, les USA et .... la France parce qu'on a des SMLE qui peuvent se balader des mois sans faire surface donc personne ne peut savoir o ils se planquent. Et oui on est les seuls avec ces grands pays  maitriser suffisamment finement l'atome pour raliser a.

Quand au fait d'avoir la bombe c'est tellement vident que je ne sais pas quoi rpondre. On n'attaque pas un pays qui a la bombe. Mme l'Oncle Sam ne pourrait pas s'y risquer.

Ddoumeche dit qu'on ne fera jamais la guerre  la Chine ou la Russie, ou pourquoi pas aux USA mais bordel qu'est-ce qu'il en sait il est devin ?

Si nos intrts vitaux sont menacs il faudra bien la faire. C'est seulement l'absolue certitude de se faire arroser de ttes nuclaires sans pouvoir y faire quoi que ce soit qui peut nous garantir notre indpendance et notre scurit vis  vis de ce genre d'ogres.

Si vis pacem para bellum. Et  l're nuclaire face  des pays de ce type la bellum elle peut trs bien tre nuclaire.




> Quand  la production, la France a des sous-sols riches en charbon, comme lAllemagne. Je crois que tu forces le trait sur la balance commerciale et la rcession. C'est probablement beaucoup plus compliqu. Comme beaucoup d'autres pays, nous aurions trouv des solutions, pas forcment les meilleures, mais bon.


Ah mais si on exclut l'ide stupide d'utiliser du gaz alors que les gisements Europens sont en dpltion et qu'il n'est pas raliste de faire du schiste sur un territoire aussi petit et densment peupl que l'Europe on peut effectivement se tourner vers le charbon.

Sachant que les allemands ont le plus clair des rserves europennes et qu'il ne nous reste plus grand chose en France on se fait ouvrir. Non il n'y a pas de rserves de charbon en France. Elles reprsentent une infime proportion des rserves allemandes (moins d'1% de mmoire).

Et je parle mme pas du problme climatique puisque s'il y a bien une source d'nergie primaire  ne surtout pas utiliser si on veut que nos enfants aient un avenir c'est bien le charbon.

Le risque nuclaire existe videmment, de mme que tu risques ta vie quand tu prends l'avion. Si ton avion a un problme tu as 99,99% de chances d'y passer. Pourtant les gens prennent l'avion non ? Le raisonnement tenu par ddoumeche est idiot parce que l'alternative c'est rellement de devenir un pays sous-dvelopp en quelques dcennies si on se spare du nuclaire.

Si on rsume la combinaison risques et faits on a :

- un risque infime d'accident nuclaire qui dans le pire des cas rendrait quelques dizaines de km inhabitables.
- une certitude absolue de devoir diviser par 20 sa production lectrique si on sort du nuclaire et qu'on veut rester vertueux en matire de CO2 (a s'appelle tre un pays sous dvelopp, avec cette nergie tu claires tes btiments la nuit point final, tu n'as absolument *rien* d'autre).
- une certitude absolue de niquer dfinitivement et de manire irrversible la plante si on continue  consommer du fossile comme actuellement.

Donc ya un moment il faut choisir.

----------


## rawsrc

> - un risque infime d'accident nuclaire qui dans le pire des cas rendrait quelques dizaines de km inhabitables.


Tu veux rire ?
Une zone d'exclusion nuclaire c'est un cercle de 50 ou 60 km de rayon minimum autour du point chaud. Tu veux savoir avec la densit d'occupation en France ce que cela reprsente en terme de consquences...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Personne ne nie la dangerosit des centrales nuclaires, mais ...


Tokyo aurait pu tre ray de la carte par la fusion des barres de combustible du racteur n4, entreposes dans la piscine de stockage affrante au moment de la catastrophe. Cela ne s'est pas produit car l'eau bore du racteur a pu pntrer dans la piscine de stockage aprs la destruction du dispositif de scurit.
https://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/a...5_4832693.html




> Mais, a c'est oubli que les pays voisins sont trs contents d'acheter  la France son lectricit nuclaire pour palier  leurs manques... Ce qu' fait l'Allemagne, c'est de la propagande verte aprs la catastrophe japonaise, parce que si les colos allemands sont tout aussi cons que les ntres, ils sont beaucoup plus puissants. Rsultat, ils ont foutu la merde en Allemagne, avec la relance des centrales  charbon (beaucoup plus polluantes que les centrales nuclaires) et la dpendance  l'lectricit voisine (la France en particulier).


La France est interconnecte  ses voisins et pas plus autosuffisante en lectricit que ceux-ci, elle est mme importatrice net en hiver.
Donc  tout prendre, je prfre la "propagande" des verts aux mensonges des nuclocrates, et des centrales  charbon auxREP. Qui sont beaucoup moins dangereux en situation catastrophique, je ne vois donc pas en quoi c'est la merde.
Ou mieux des centrales  gaz, d'ailleurs la production nationale est passe  8GW et dpasse l'hydrolectrique.





> Ton avis, ce ne sont pas les faits, et les projets qui auraient servi  tester ce genre de raction ont t repousss sine die, grce au gvt micron, qui cherche a faire vibrer la fibre colo des gens pour gagner des lecteurs. Arrte de penser que ce genre de dcision est base sur des faits scientifiques.
> 
> Par contre, est-tu conscient des dangers avrs que reprsentent les centrales  combustibles fossiles ?


Les risques d'une fin du gaz ou du charbon sont encore trs loin, si c'est ce dont tu parles.

Risque tout  fait ngligeables par rapport  l'explosion d'un racteur  neutrons rapides, chargs de 30 tonnes de matire fossiles (dont 5 tonnes de plutonium), refroidis par 200 tonnes de sodium liquide dont personne ne sait teindre un incendie. 
Un tiers de ces racteurs ont connus des accidents graves (EBR1 ,Enrico Fermi,BM 350, Monju), ce pourquoi ils n'ont jamais dpass le stade exprimental. Voila les faits.

Tu crois que le CEA  abandonn Astrid pour faire gagner des voix  LREM ? Je te suggre de visionner l'audition snatoriale de Franois Jacq, administrateur gnral du CEA, o il admet que oui les RNR posent encore quelques questions de scurit (a 9:40), et parles de la ralit conomique.
http://videos.senat.fr/video.1344487...mecode=1644000




> Tu veux rire ?
> Une zone d'exclusion nuclaire c'est un cercle de 50 ou 60 km de rayon minimum autour du point chaud. Tu veux savoir avec la densit d'occupation en France ce que cela reprsente en terme de consquences...


Creys Malville o avait t innocemment construit superphnix est  50km de Lyon.




> Globalement d'accord avec toi.
> Juste sur ce point, la Belgique n'est pas sorti du nuclaire et il y a une grosse polmique autour de la centrale de Tihange, dont l'un des racteurs prsente des fissures avres sous forme de bulles d'hydrogne dans la cuve du racteur. Cette centrale est joliment place, et inquite les pays voisins, pays-bas et allemagne, ainsi que les populations. La rgion est extrmement dense.


Les radiations provoquent une grande fatigue des matriaux, la question va devenir pressante.

Quand au fait de la France compte encore, le nuclaire militaire n'a pas besoin du civil, comme en atteste l'exemple d'Isral, ou mme de la France qui avait sa "bombe" bien avant d'avoir un parc lectro nuclaire. 
Ajoutons qu'une centrale est une cible tentante pour un pays ennemi, par exemple l'Iran a annonc que Dimona serait dtruite en cas de guerre. Or la prolifration des missiles de croisire rend cette menace crdible, on se rappellera ce qui est arriv aux installations ptrolires saoudiennes cette anne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La France est interconnecte  ses voisins et pas plus autosuffisante en lectricit que ceux-ci, elle est mme importatrice net en hiver.
> Donc  tout prendre, je prfre la "propagande" des verts aux mensonges des nuclocrates, et des centrales  charbon auxREP. Qui sont beaucoup moins dangereux en situation catastrophique, je ne vois donc pas en quoi c'est la merde.
> Ou mieux des centrales  gaz, d'ailleurs la production nationale est passe  8GW et dpasse l'hydrolectrique.


C'est pas ce que je lis

----------


## Ryu2000

> je prfre la "propagande" des verts aux mensonges des nuclocrates


Il existe des verts pro-nuclaire.

Le nuclaire c'est plus colo que les oliennes.
LE NUCLAIRE EST-IL VRAIMENT UNE NERGIE VERTE ?



> Le nuclaire est co-friendly. C'est une phrase que l'on entend de plus en plus dans un contexte de rchauffement climatique. *Ses missions de CO2 sont similaires  celles de l'olien*. En outre, la production nuclaire a l'avantage d'tre plus *facilement pilotable* que celle des nergies renouvelables, permettant de rpondre prcisment  la demande : sans vent ni soleil, pas d'lectricit. C'est une nergie de demain pour les grands dfis cologiques : elle n'met pas de particules fines et ncessite peu de surface pour son exploitation, vitant ainsi toute destruction d'habitats. De mme, elle ne consomme que peu de ressources minires car on recycle une partie des combustibles uss, affirme Valrie Faudon, dlgue gnrale de la Sfen (Socit franaise d'nergie nuclaire).
> (...)
> L'olien n'est pas plus colo que le nuclaire. Rapporte  la mme production, la construction dun EPR ncessite 8 fois moins de bton et 20 fois moins dacier que celle dune olienne. Moralit, si lnergie est renouvelable, linstallation pour la produire est, elle, trs gourmande en ressources naturelles.


Les gouvernements vont bien tre oblig de se rendre compte que pour produire moins de gaz  effet de serre il faudra plus de centrales nuclaires.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu veux rire ?
> Une zone d'exclusion nuclaire c'est un cercle de 50 ou 60 km de rayon minimum autour du point chaud. Tu veux savoir avec la densit d'occupation en France ce que cela reprsente en terme de consquences...


Tu veux savoir ce que a reprsente de passer une France avec presque 70 millions d'habitants dont 80% en zone urbaine  un rgime sec qui divise par 10 la consommation d'nergie sur quelques annes ? C'est simple t'auras plus de France du tout.

Parce que *SI* tu veux essayer de faire ta part sur le changement climatique tu tires un trait sur le fossile  moyen terme. Il ne te reste que l'hydro et le nuclaire  terme et il faut que la socit soit fonctionnelle avec un rythme de rcession de 4% par an dans l'intervalle parce que diminuer la consommation d'nergie c'est rcessif. Sans le nuclaire c'est juste im-po-ssible  raliser.

Mais on peut dire aussi qu'on s'en balance du climat ou dcrter qu'il n'existe pas ou qu'il n'a pas de causes anthropiques, et l OK plus de soucis, on peut sortir du nuclaire et acheter du charbon aux allemands.

On peut aussi se dire qu'on s'en fout de nos paysages et de la stabilit des sols et creuser des trous partout pour sortir un peu de gaz qui nous permettra de ravitailler les centrales  gaz de classe ddoumeche pendant quelques annes. L'ide du sicle, utiliser du gaz. Et 20 ans plus tard on fait quoi ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les risques d'une fin du gaz ou du charbon sont encore trs loin, si c'est ce dont tu parles.


Les risques, ce ne sont pas les dangers. Et les dangers des fumes recraches en permanance par les centrales  charbon, on les connait.

Accessoirement, si tu cherches  montrer des faits, vite de finir tes phrases par " mon avis". Et poste des sources plus crdibles que Le Monde de 2012, en pleine panique, un rapport de l'AIEA est plus crdible. Le bore sert  absorber les neutrons d'une raction, pas  refroidir du combustible qui n'met de la chaleur qu' cause de son tat radioactif. Donc le bore, osef pour les piscines, et a rendrait le racteur inutile, donc je ne vois pas trop ce que a ferait l. Racteur qui tait  l'arrt pour changement de combustible, d'ailleurs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas ce que je lis


Importateur net en hiver 2017 :
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-f...-idUSKBN16K1CX

energymap nous dit qu' l'heure o nous parlons, la France importe 10% de son lectricit de l'tranger. Personnellement cela ne me choque pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les risques, ce ne sont pas les dangers. Et les dangers des fumes recraches en permanence par les centrales  charbon, on les connait.


Les risques pour la sant ? Si l'UE dpensait les sommes adquates  mettre ces centrales aux normes plutt qu' ficeler un paquet climat-nergie cotant des centaines de milliards, ces risques auraient t limins depuis fort longtemps.




> Accessoirement, si tu cherches  montrer des faits, vite de finir tes phrases par " mon avis". Et poste des sources plus crdibles que Le Monde de 2012, en pleine panique, un rapport de l'AIEA est plus crdible. Le bore sert  absorber les neutrons d'une raction, pas  refroidir du combustible qui n'met de la chaleur qu' cause de son tat radioactif. Donc le bore, osef pour les piscines, et a rendrait le racteur inutile, donc je ne vois pas trop ce que a ferait l. Racteur qui tait  l'arrt pour changement de combustible, d'ailleurs.


Comme quoi un racteur est dangereux mme  l'arrt. Et que se passe-t'il quand l'eau s'vapore et que le bore se concentre dans le fond de la piscine ? on a une augmentation la temprature (d'o le terme de refroidir) puis une raction en chane. Et je doute que l'AIEA contredise Le Monde sur ce point, mme si nous pouvons dcortiquer leur rapport si tu le souhaites.
Et _ mon avis_, tu gagnerais en crdibilit en citant au minimum tes sources.




> Tu veux savoir ce que a reprsente de passer une France avec presque 70 millions d'habitants dont 80% en zone urbaine  un rgime sec qui divise par 10 la consommation d'nergie sur quelques annes ? C'est simple t'auras plus de France du tout.
> 
> On peut aussi se dire qu'on s'en fout de nos paysages et de la stabilit des sols et creuser des trous partout pour sortir un peu de gaz qui nous permettra de ravitailler les centrales  gaz de classe ddoumeche pendant quelques annes. L'ide du sicle, utiliser du gaz. Et 20 ans plus tard on fait quoi ?


Les tats-unis ont-ils rduit leur consommation d'lectricit par 10 aprs tre passs aux gaz de schiste et  20% de nuclaire ? Se sont-ils s'effondrs sous le niveau de la mer suite  l'exploitation du ptrole conventionnel et non conventionnels et des gaz de schiste ? Vont-ils tre  court de gaz dans 10 ans puisque l'extraction a commenc vers 2008 ?





> Parce que *SI* tu veux essayer de faire ta part sur le changement climatique tu tires un trait sur le fossile  moyen terme. Il ne te reste que l'hydro et le nuclaire  terme et il faut que la socit soit fonctionnelle avec un rythme de rcession de *4%* par an dans l'intervalle parce que diminuer la consommation d'nergie c'est rcessif. Sans le nuclaire c'est juste im-po-ssible  raliser.
> 
> Mais on peut dire aussi qu'on s'en balance du climat ou dcrter qu'il n'existe pas ou qu'il n'a pas de causes anthropiques, et l OK plus de soucis, on peut sortir du nuclaire et acheter du charbon aux allemands.


*4%* par an, fichtre ! on n'est mme pas a 1% par an et c'est dj l'anarchie dans les rues de Paris. Il va falloir en produire des batteries de voitures et de camions pour lectrifier le parc automobile europen ... ce qui conomiserait 0.4% des missions mondiales de GES.

Si la lutte contre le changement climatique veut dire tout produire en Chine qui augmente annuellement ses missions de CO de 50 fois ce qui est conomis par les pays UE, cela n'a aucun intrt. D'ailleurs pourquoi la Chine et l'Inde s'en priveraient-ils puisque bnficiant d'une exonration des limitations d'missions pour 20 ans dans le cadre des accords de Paris ?
Donc oui on s'en balance.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comme quoi un racteur est dangereux mme  l'arrt. Et que se passe-t'il quand l'eau s'vapore et que le bore se concentre dans le fond de la piscine ? on a une augmentation la temprature (d'o le terme de refroidir) puis une raction en chane. Et je doute que l'AIEA contredise Le Monde sur ce point, mme si nous pouvons dcortiquer leur rapport si tu le souhaites.


Il n'y a strictement RIEN dans l'article que tu as cit, juste un type qui paniquait. Waow. 

au passage, il ne peut pas y avoir de raction en chaine du combustible laiss a l'air libre. Il peut fondre sous sa propre chaleur, possiblement attaquer le sol en dessous, mais ne va pas dclencher seul une raction de fission. a s'entretient, une raction en chaine, hein.




> Et _ mon avis_, tu gagnerais en crdibilit en citant au minimum tes sources.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accide...e_de_Fukushima
https://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/Public...ges/French.pdf (rien vu l dedans qui parle d'une raction en chaine de combustible des piscines du batiment 4)

----------


## fredoche

Je vous trouve tous bien affirmatifs sur des sujets qui sont autrement plus compliqus que de simples articles de journaux. C'est "_marrant_" comme tout le monde se pense spcialiste de ce genre de chose, que ce soit le ptrole, les nergies fossiles ou le nuclaire.

Ce qui s'est pass  Fukushima, ce sont bien des racteurs qui ont explos, *3*, et a a t *la merde intgrale pendant plusieurs jours*. Et probablement comme pour Tchernobyl, si a n'a pas t pire, tant mieux. Le monde entier avait les yeux tourns vers cette centrale, je m'en souviens parfaitement. 

Vous pouvez jeter un oeil aux rapports de l'IRSN un an aprs :
https://www.irsn.fr/FR/expertise/rap...res_032012.pdf
page 34, la piscine du 4e racteur est voque. Elle contenait 3 coeurs complets. L'enceinte de ce batiment a explos aussi.
on peut lire : 



> Les premiers appoints significatifs  la piscine du racteur n4 ont t raliss par des lances  incendie  partirdu 20 mars puis,  partir du 22 mars, par un camion disposant dune  pompe  bton  permettant linjection deau  laide dun bras articul.Le point le plus notable est sans doute limpact des combustions dhydrogne sur les piscines dentreposage. *Il apparat que celles-ci ont globalement rsist aux dflagrations dhydrogne mais une perte dtanchit significative des piscines et un dnoyage des assemblages combustibles auraient pu survenir et conduire  une aggravation trs significative de la situation en termes de conditions radiologiques sur le site et de rejets atmosphriques*


Pour appuyer l'article du monde cit par ddoumeche, on lit page 32 



> Au moment de laccident, un batardeau sparait la piscine du racteur, qui contient alors un volume deau important, et la piscine de dsactivation. Il est trs probable que suite  la vidange progressive de la piscine de dsactivation, de leau ait t transfre depuis la piscine du racteur, par effacement partiel du batardeau.Cette hypothse, envisage par les experts de lIRSN au cours de laccident, semble aujourdhui considre par TEPCO. Ceci explique labsence de dnoyage des assemblages entreposs dans la piscine n4.


Franchement on parle en permanence dsormais d'un risque d'effondrement civilisationnel, et on a des milliers de tonnes de dchets hautement radioactifs sur les bras, notamment  la Hague. Aucune solution n'est simple, mais parier sur le nuclaire me parait tre un sacr mauvais calcul. Parce que il faut surveiller trs trs longtemps la marmite.

Fukushima ce sera encore des dizaines d'annes  traiter le site.
Et il n'y a pas si longtemps il tait question de relcher  l'ocan les millions de tonnes d'eau irradis qui servent encore au refroidissement du merdier

Juste pour info, un tsunami, c'est tout qui s'effondre. Et a arrive, la preuve.

Le pire n'est jamais exclu

----------


## fredoche

> D'ailleurs cherchez pas ya une bonne douzaine de pays avec la bombe mais les seuls qui ont une dissuasion mondiale c'est la Russie, les USA et .... la France parce qu'on a des SMLE qui peuvent se balader des mois sans faire surface donc personne ne peut savoir o ils se planquent. Et oui on est les seuls avec ces grands pays  maitriser suffisamment finement l'atome pour raliser a.
> 
> Quand au fait d'avoir la bombe c'est tellement vident que je ne sais pas quoi rpondre. On n'attaque pas un pays qui a la bombe. Mme l'Oncle Sam ne pourrait pas s'y risquer.
> 
> Ddoumeche dit qu'on ne fera jamais la guerre  la Chine ou la Russie, ou pourquoi pas aux USA mais bordel qu'est-ce qu'il en sait il est devin ?
> 
> Si nos intrts vitaux sont menacs il faudra bien la faire. C'est seulement l'absolue certitude de se faire arroser de ttes nuclaires sans pouvoir y faire quoi que ce soit qui peut nous garantir notre indpendance et notre scurit vis  vis de ce genre d'ogres.
> 
> *Si vis pacem para bellum*. Et  l're nuclaire face  des pays de ce type la bellum elle peut trs bien tre nuclaire.
> ...


Ton raisonnement me fait cogiter depuis un moment et excuse-moi je le trouve compltement dat.

Alors j'espre qu'on cause entre informaticiens. Je sais bien que la plupart sont des dveloppeurs, mais j'espre que beaucoup ont un peu de culture gnrale sur ce qu'est la cyberscurit

Rien que a, la cyberscurit  elle seule devrait t'alerter sur ton raisonnement, qui s'appliquait probablement il y a 30 ans, mais aujourd'hui ?

Tu nous mets sous le nez un scnario o si tu veux la paix, prpare la guerre. La guerre cyber est permanente, on parle de centrales qui tournent depuis 30 ou 40 ans, de missiles et de systmes qui ont probablement des dcennies aussi. Tu crois vraiment qu'on est ultra-safe ? Tu crois pas qu'il y a plein d'intelligences ennemies et amies qui pntrent ou tentent de pntrer tes missiles balistiques et tes sous-marins, ainsi que tes jolies cocottes-minute nuclaires

Stuxnet c'est pas une lgende. Il y a des zero-day qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas imaginer si tu vois ce que veux dire

Une petite tempte solaire qui grille tout le systme lectrique du pays, une bombinette en altitude pour faire sauter tous tes transfos, et en 10 minutes c'est la panique totale sur toutes les chaudires du pays, ou plutt du continent.

Il n'y a pas comme une incohrence dans ce raisonnement qui voudrait que le nuclaire soit le plus sur ? On vous aurait pas un peu lav le cerveau non ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ton raisonnement me fait cogiter depuis un moment et excuse-moi je le trouve compltement dat.


Ya pas de soucis  :;): 




> Rien que a, la cyberscurit  elle seule devrait t'alerter sur ton raisonnement, qui s'appliquait probablement il y a 30 ans, mais aujourd'hui ?


J'espre bien que les SMLE et les silos (des autres pays parce que nous on en a plus) ne sont pas connects  internet et sont protgs "numriquement" avec le plus grand soin.




> Tu nous mets sous le nez un scnario o si tu veux la paix, prpare la guerre. La guerre cyber est permanente, on parle de centrales qui tournent depuis 30 ou 40 ans, de missiles et de systmes qui ont probablement des dcennies aussi. Tu crois vraiment qu'on est ultra-safe ?


Tu crois vraiment qu'on peut faire pter une centrale nuclaire avec un virus informatique sans que personne ne puisse rien y faire ? Personne  part Bruce Willis bien sr ?

Moi a m'empche pas de dormir.




> Tu crois pas qu'il y a plein d'intelligences ennemies et amies qui pntrent ou tentent de pntrer tes missiles balistiques et tes sous-marins, ainsi que tes jolies cocottes-minute nuclaires
> 
> Stuxnet c'est pas une lgende. Il y a des zero-day qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas imaginer si tu vois ce que veux dire


Stuxnet c'est un ver conu spcifiquement pour niquer les centrifugeuses iraniennes. Il a t implant par clef USB directement sur site parce que personne est assez demeur pour connecter des matriels sensibles sur un rseau ouvert  internet mme avec des proxy et des pare-feu.

Il a t conu avec des moyens normes pour ce besoin spcifique et il a t identifi et dtruit.

Je veux pas dire que a peut pas arriver, je veux juste dire que a se voit.

Tu as peur de quoi au juste ? Que Poutine / Trump / <insrer le nom de l'autocrate qui vous fait peur ici> appuie sur un bouton et fasse pter une centrale franaise ?




> Une petite tempte solaire qui grille tout le systme lectrique du pays, une bombinette en altitude pour faire sauter tous tes transfos, et en 10 minutes c'est la panique totale sur toutes les chaudires du pays, ou plutt du continent.


Nuclaire ou pas, un tel vnement ferait certainement beaucoup de dgts.

Pour ce qui est de la bombe, je te rappelle qu'on l'a aussi et qu'on peut retourner la monnaie de sa pice  l'envoyeur, c'est justement a la dissuasion.




> Il n'y a pas comme une incohrence dans ce raisonnement qui voudrait que le nuclaire soit le plus sur ? On vous aurait pas un peu lav le cerveau non ?


Je dis pas qu'il est plus sr, je dis que c'est plus sr de l'avoir dans un monde avec d'autres puissances nuclaires que de ne pas l'avoir du tout.

----------


## fredoche

Moi je lisais a aujourd'hui sur le site, sans savoir que la news tait prsente depuis un moment. https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...nne-confirmee/

Stuxnet il  a t implant grce  des clefs usb qu'on a laisses trainer sur le site, il a t implant sur site par des employs de l'usine d'enrichissement, d'aprs "la lgende".
Stuxnet a t dtect sur la plupart des automates siemens comparables *dans le monde*, il n'a cibl que ceux de cette usine iranienne "selon la lgende"




> Il a t conu avec des moyens normes pour ce besoin spcifique et il a t identifi et dtruit.
> 
> Je veux pas dire que a peut pas arriver, je veux juste dire que a se voit.
> 
> Tu as peur de quoi au juste ? Que Poutine / Trump / <insrer le nom de l'autocrate qui vous fait peur ici> appuie sur un bouton et fasse pter une centrale franaise ?


Il n'a pas t identifi ni dtruit, il a bien dtruit les centrifugeuses qu'il visait.
Il a t identifi des annes plus tard par Kaspersky

Non a ne se voit pas, c'est le principe basique du cyberespionnage. C'est les principes fondamentaux de la NSA. Et les amricains sont les premiers  infiltrer tous les quipements qu'ils peuvent vendre ou designer depuis leurs territoires, sinon les industriels concerns perdent leurs droits d'exploitation sur le territoire.

Juste pour l'exemple, tous les proc intels sont vrols par un MINIX et personne ne sait depuis quand.
https://blog.xmco.fr/info-minix-un-s...esseurs-intel/
Intel dont les processeurs prsentent des failles  la pelle de toute faon

Les chinois ont infiltrs les systmes RSA depuis plusieurs annes, quand les amricains auraient directement achets des portes d'accs drobes pour quelques millions de dollars.

Je n'ai pas peur, je ne suis pas naf. Et par contre je pense qu'il y a beaucoup  d'acteurs humains autour de ces 50 racteurs et plus en France. Et rien que ce nombre peut permettre d'valuer l'tendue des failles potentielles, mme pas cyber, juste naves et profondment humaines. Et l'erreur est humaine. Ajoute  cela probablement une grande htrognit de systmes conus pour la plupart il y a 40 ou 50 ans, voir plus, quand les problmatiques de cyberscurit taient presque inexistantes face  ce qu'elles sont aujourd'hui.

Exploiter des failles numriques, en comparaison de toutes les autres formes de prparation militaire, c'est juste "pas cher", et il n'y a gure de limite  l'imagination de ce cot. 

Et de toute faon cela ne rgle pas la question des dchets, dont certains prsentent des demi-vies en milliers d'annes, sinon millions. On ne sait dj pas quoi en faire *aujourd'hui*.

----------


## Marco46

> Stuxnet il  a t implant grce  des clefs usb qu'on a laisses trainer sur le site, il a t implant sur site par des employs de l'usine d'enrichissement, d'aprs "la lgende".
> Stuxnet a t dtect sur la plupart des automates siemens comparables *dans le monde*, il n'a cibl que ceux de cette usine iranienne "selon la lgende"


Justement parce qu'il a fallu des complicits du fabriquant. Il y a toujours la possibilit de se faire retourner des personnes au sein du nuclaire franais mais compte tenu de l'enjeu c'est assez improbable. Jusqu'au rachat d'Alstom nergie par General Electric la filire nuclaire franaise tait 100% cocorico.




> Il n'a pas t identifi ni dtruit, il a bien dtruit les centrifugeuses qu'il visait.
> Il a t identifi des annes plus tard par Kaspersky
> 
> Non a ne se voit pas, c'est le principe basique du cyberespionnage. C'est les principes fondamentaux de la NSA. Et les amricains sont les premiers  infiltrer tous les quipements qu'ils peuvent vendre ou designer depuis leurs territoires, sinon les industriels concerns perdent leurs droits d'exploitation sur le territoire.


Il a donc bien t identifi et dtruit et les commanditaires ont t identifis. T'imagines bien que si un pays s'amuse  faire pter une centrale franaise de cette manire il s'en prendra une en retour.




> Les chinois ont infiltrs les systmes RSA depuis plusieurs annes, quand les amricains auraient directement achets des portes d'accs drobes pour quelques millions de dollars.


Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors a, j'ai une toute autre version concernant RSA (plus prcisment RSA avec TLS) que je ne peux pas exposer sur un forum public et de ce ct l on est loin d'tre les plus mauvais.




> Et de toute faon cela ne rgle pas la question des dchets, dont certains prsentent des demi-vies en milliers d'annes, sinon millions. On ne sait dj pas quoi en faire *aujourd'hui*.


Mais si on sait, on enterre a dans des couches d'argiles qui n'ont pas boug depuis des dizaines de millions d'annes (on a a en France) et qui n'ont donc aucune raison de poser problme  nos chelles de temps.

----------


## fredoche

> Justement parce qu'il a fallu des complicits du fabriquant. Il y a toujours la possibilit de se faire retourner des personnes au sein du nuclaire franais mais compte tenu de l'enjeu c'est assez improbable. Jusqu'au rachat d'Alstom nergie par General Electric la filire nuclaire franaise tait 100% cocorico.
> 
> 
> 
> Il a donc bien t identifi et dtruit et les commanditaires ont t identifis. T'imagines bien que si un pays s'amuse  faire pter une centrale franaise de cette manire il s'en prendra une en retour.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors a, j'ai une toute autre version concernant RSA (plus prcisment RSA avec TLS) que je ne peux pas exposer sur un forum public et de ce ct l on est loin d'tre les plus mauvais.
> ...


 ::calim2::  Pardon mais tu rves l 

Les centrales franaises c'est des floppes d'intrim, de sous-traitants,de mecs d'ici et d'ailleurs. La maintenance part  volo depuis des annes, qu'est ce que tu crois. T'es bouff de propagande oui. Ici  chalon on a plusieurs boites qui bossent  ces maintenances, personne n'est plus chez EDF. T'as pas entendu parler de maitrise des couts ? Un EDF a coute trop cher. Pour rappel les chaudires sortent directement de l'usine de chalon, ainsi que la tuyauterie. Le cocorico,  d'autres hein... T'as 2 EPR en perdition, et une cuve avec un acier  la mords-moi le noeud noy sous des tonnes de bton, fondu dans l'usine voisine du Creusot, o bizarrement on arrive plus  doser le carbone, mais on trafique les rapports a oui.
J'ai fait X trajets blablacar vers la Belgique avec des mecs qui bossent en centrale,  Tihange ou  Cattenom,  Doel. Il y en a ps un d'EDF, tous des contractants de sous-traitants. Qui te garantit ces gens-l ? Qui fait les contrles  l'embauche ? Comment tu crois qu'ils sont pays ? Combien elle coute ta scurit  ton avis ? Quand toi tu payes de plus en plus cher ton kWh

Les complicits du fabriquant, que dalle oui. Tout le monde a dbarqu sur ce stuxnet. Et c'est qui les commanditaires ? Parce que l tu tiens un scoop, un vrai. Parce que la version officielle, on l'attend toujours, et on va l'attendre un moment.

Personne n'est bon ou mauvais concernant la cyberscurit, il y a ce que tu sais et ce que tu sais pas. Et bon dieu les failles aujourd'hui mais c'est des millions de possibilits. Et on va pas s'en raconter hein. Il y a des gens c'est juste un passe-temps de chercher des failles, des trucs. 
Il y en a combien ici qui n'auraient juste qu'une connaissance basique de ce qu'est la scurit sous toutes ses couches ? 

Tu me parles de Bure ? Bah c'est bizarre mais c'est pas les mmes certitudes pour tout le monde.
En attendant les allemands, leur Bure local il prend l'eau de tous les cots et le site choisi ultra-safe c'est juste une grosse merde, et ils sont bons pour en trouver un autre.

Mais t'inquite, il y a encore pas longtemps, une vingtaine d'annes en arrire, le site idal, c'tait direct dans l'ocan. Dilution  grande chelle, et zro cout.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Qui fait les contrles  l'embauche ?


Eux, je sais pas, mais dans mon cas, c'tait la DGSI, me semble.




> Quand toi tu payes de plus en plus cher ton kWh


L pour le coup, on peut (au moins en partie) remercier la "concurrence libre et non fausse" impose par l'europe, qui fait que les vendeurs tiers achtent de plus en plus cher leur lectricit, et donc que EDF doit vendre la sienne de plus en plus cher pour garder un march vari (donc le non fauss, mon c...)

----------


## ddoumeche

DevTroglodyte, tu n'as pas vu ? c'est crit en toute lettres :




> Paralllement les piscines de dsactivation des racteurs 1  4 dans lesquelles le combustible us est entrepos ne sont plus refroidies, faute d'alimentation lectrique. Ce combustible us, continuant  mettre de la chaleur, a rchauff l'eau, dont le niveau a diminu, par vaporation. En cas de dnoyage des combustibles, llvation de temprature sacclre pouvant conduire  lclatement des gaines puis  la fonte du combustible. Le 14 mars, Tepco signale ainsi une augmentation de la temprature de leau de la piscine du racteur 4 (la plus charge et contenant plus de 1 300 assemblages de combustible).


Voila pourquoi le directeur de la centrale, monsieur Masao Yoshida, "l'homme qui panique", a pris la dcision de faire arroser les racteurs  l'eau de mer malgr des ordres contraires de la direction de TEPCO. Lui et 200 techniciens et ingnieurs sur place.

Je ne reprend pas le rapport de l'IRSN, fredoche lui l'a lu et bien lu. 

Ensuite tu prtend que la raction en chane tait impossible. Ce qui n'est pas l'avis d'Arnie Gundersen, ingnieur nuclaire avec 40 ans d'exprience :



> the ones (les barres de combustibles) in the Unit 4 core are bent, damaged and embrittled to the point of crumbling. Cameras have shown troubling quantities of debris in the fuel pool, which itself is damaged. The engineering and scientific barriers to emptying the Unit Four fuel pool are unique and daunting, says Gundersen. But it must be done to 100% perfection.
> 
> Should the attempt fail, the rods could be exposed to air and catch fire, releasing horrific quantities of radiation into the atmosphere. The pool could come crashing to the ground, dumping the rods together into a pile that could fission and possibly explode. The resulting radioactive cloud would threaten the health and safety of all us.


Peut-tre que tu confonds raction en chane contrle et raction en chane explosive, je n'en sais rien. Mais non, l'air n'est pas un modrateur  neutrons efficace.
Accessoirement, la masse critique de l'uranium 235 est de 45kg, celle du plutonium de 10kg (voir moins avec un rflecteur  neutrons comme dans l'exprience du demon core).


*Rapport de l'AIEA, introduction*




> Il en est rsult une perte de la fonction de refroidissement dans les trois tranches en service et les piscines dentreposage du combustible us. Toutefois, toutes les tranches en service dans ces centrales ont t mises  larrt en toute scurit.





> Les autorits japonaises ont estim que les activits de dclassement prendront probablement entre 30 et 40 ans avant dtre acheves. Les dcisions concernant ltat final de la centrale et du site feront lobjet dautres analyses et discussions.


Les 3 curs en fonctionnement ont fondus, en toute scurit, et ils appellent cela une mise  l'arrt. L'AIEA a toujours le sens de l'humour.
La pose du nouveau sarcophage sur Chernobyl a eu lieu en 2018 donc parler de 30 ou 40 ans n'est pas irraliste. C'est donc plus la merde intgrale que pour quelques jours.

*Chapitre 2.1.2. Progression de laccident* 




> Dans les piscines dentreposage du combustible us de toutes les tranches et dans la piscine commune, dont les capacits de refroidissement et de remplissage ont t perdues suite  la perte de rseau, la temprature de leau a commenc  augmenter sous leffet de la chaleur rsiduelle.





> Dans la tranche 2, o il ny avait pas non plus dindications du fonctionnement du systme de refroidissement du cur ni de la pression et de la temprature du cur, les oprateurs sont partis de lhypothse la plus pessimiste,  savoir que le circuit de refroidissement du cur isol ne fonctionnait pas et que la temprature du cur de la tranche 2 montait.  21 h 01, le centre dintervention durgence sur le site a inform les autorits gouvernementales que le cur de la tranche 2, sans aucun refroidissement, serait probablement  dcouvert  environ 21 h 40. Compte tenu de cette prvision, le premier ministre, en tant que directeur gnral du Centre de conduite de lintervention en cas durgence nuclaire, a publi le 11 mars,  21 h 23, un dcret dvacuation de la population dans un rayon de 3 km et de mise  labri dans un rayon de 3  10 km autour du site.


Et certains prtendent qu'il n'aurait pas fallut vacuer la population. Sans doute les mmes qui seraient partis par le premier avion comme les ingnieurs d'Areva prsents sur place.

----------


## Marco46

> Les centrales franaises c'est des floppes d'intrim, de sous-traitants,de mecs d'ici et d'ailleurs. La maintenance part  volo depuis des annes, qu'est ce que tu crois. T'es bouff de propagande oui. Ici  chalon on a plusieurs boites qui bossent  ces maintenances, personne n'est plus chez EDF. T'as pas entendu parler de maitrise des couts ? Un EDF a coute trop cher. Pour rappel les chaudires sortent directement de l'usine de chalon, ainsi que la tuyauterie. Le cocorico,  d'autres hein... T'as 2 EPR en perdition, et une cuve avec un acier  la mords-moi le noeud noy sous des tonnes de bton, fondu dans l'usine voisine du Creusot, o bizarrement on arrive plus  doser le carbone, mais on trafique les rapports a oui.
> J'ai fait X trajets blablacar vers la Belgique avec des mecs qui bossent en centrale,  Tihange ou  Cattenom,  Doel. Il y en a ps un d'EDF, tous des contractants de sous-traitants. Qui te garantit ces gens-l ? Qui fait les contrles  l'embauche ? Comment tu crois qu'ils sont pays ? Combien elle coute ta scurit  ton avis ? Quand toi tu payes de plus en plus cher ton kWh


Ah mais a a n'a rien  voir avec le fait que le nuclaire soit en soi dangereux ou pas. C'est juste que nos dirigeants font de la merde. C'est pas parce qu'ils sous-traitent  tout et qu'on a plus aucune politique industrielle  30 ans d'horizon que le nuclaire est dangereux.

Si tu veux ajouter des problmes au nuclaire franais tu peux aussi parler du transport du combustible en entre et en sortie des centrales, et tu dois pouvoir trouver beaucoup d'autres choses il suffit de regarder le taf de Greenpeace sur le sujet.

Mais c'est pas pour autant que le nuclaire est un mauvais choix.

Du nuclaire franais 100% made in France compltement sous contrle on sait faire on a construit tout notre parc comme a. Se sont les politiques librales mongolodes qui dtruisent cette industrie et qui ont dtruit le savoir faire de la filire.




> Les complicits du fabriquant, que dalle oui. Tout le monde a dbarqu sur ce stuxnet.


Le machin a du tre test sur du vritable matriel, c'est  dire les mmes centrifugeuses que celles fournies par les allemands aux iraniens, de l  imaginer les services allemands aidant les services isralo-amricains en leur fournissant toute la doc et l'aide technique ncessaire il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchis allgrement sans aucune preuve.




> Et c'est qui les commanditaires ? Parce que l tu tiens un scoop, un vrai. Parce que la version officielle, on l'attend toujours, et on va l'attendre un moment.


On le sait depuis 2011, c'est le gnral isralien en charge du programme qui l'a expliqu, tu dbarques ou quoi ?

C'est un programme qui a t conu par les Israliens en collaboration avec les USA pour niquer le programme nuclaire iranien tu parles d'un scoop  ::roll:: 




> Tu me parles de Bure ? Bah c'est bizarre mais c'est pas les mmes certitudes pour tout le monde.
> En attendant les allemands, leur Bure local il prend l'eau de tous les cots et le site choisi ultra-safe c'est juste une grosse merde, et ils sont bons pour en trouver un autre.


C'est con pour eux.




> Mais t'inquite, il y a encore pas longtemps, une vingtaine d'annes en arrire, le site idal, c'tait direct dans l'ocan. Dilution  grande chelle, et zro cout.


Mais moi je veux bien qu'on arrte d'utiliser du nuclaire du ptrole du gaz et du charbon bouh c'est mal pas bien.

Mais faudra pas venir pleurer si on retourne tous dans les champs avec 30 ans d'esprance de vie  la naissance ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Voila pourquoi le directeur de la centrale, monsieur Masao Yoshida, "l'homme qui panique", a pris la dcision de faire arroser les racteurs  l'eau de mer malgr des ordres contraires de la direction de TEPCO. Lui et 200 techniciens et ingnieurs sur place.


Mais, je n'ai jamais prtendu que le combustible non en cours d'utilisation ne pouvait pas avoir de consquenses si une piscine n'est pas refroidie, hein...




> Peut-tre que tu confonds raction en chane contrle et raction en chane explosive, je n'en sais rien. Mais non, l'air n'est pas un modrateur  neutrons efficace.
> Accessoirement, la masse critique de l'uranium 235 est de 45kg, celle du plutonium de 10kg (voir moins avec un rflecteur  neutrons comme dans l'exprience du demon core).


Non, je confonds pas, juste des sources qui se contedisent on dirait. Faudra que je refasse une passe l dessus. Cela dit, si le combustible n'arrte pas sa raction en chaine, quelle est l'utilit de se contenter de l'entreposer dans de la flotte avant le stockage en futs de bton / recyclage ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour ce qui est de la bombe, je te rappelle qu'on l'a aussi et qu'on peut retourner la monnaie de sa pice  l'envoyeur, c'est justement a la dissuasion.


Et c'est pour cela qu'on ne fera jamais la guerre aux USA  la Chine  la Russie directement. Heureusement au vu de nos capacits militaires d'ailleurs. Au pire, ils assassineront quelques un de nos hommes politiques parmi les plus brillants (s'il en trouvent, car ils sont bien cachs) ou armeront quelques rvolutionnaires islamistes (ce que tout le monde fait dj).

Et que ferions-nous si l'Indonsie envahissait la Nouvelle-Caldonie, on leur enverrait des bombes atomiques ?




> Non, je confonds pas, juste des sources qui se contedisent on dirait. Faudra que je refasse une passe l dessus. Cela dit, si le combustible n'arrte pas sa raction en chaine, quelle est l'utilit de se contenter de l'entreposer dans de la flotte avant le stockage en futs de bton / recyclage ?


Une fois sorti, le combustible n'est soumis aux neutrons du racteur donc n'est plus sens tre le sige de raction de fission. Sauf  Fukushima o on y a dtect de l'iode-131, ce qui indique qu'une raction de fission avait commence.

Le combustible doit tre conserv 5 ans en piscine pour refroidissement et diminution de la radioactivit. Dans le cas du Mox qui est un combustible enrichi en plutonium donc une belle cochonnerie, la dure de refroidissement est porte  30 ans. Ensuite on vitrifie pour stockage long.
On peut aussi conserver ce combustible en piscine le temps de l'emballer et l'envoyer  la Hague en France pour y tre partiellement recycl. Il y a donc rgulirement des navires et des convois qui font le tour du monde et d'Europe jusqu' la Hague.

Une fois sorti du racteur, combustible est la source de la raction en chane, mais  3%  le bore de la piscine ne sert que de modrateur

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ../..


Le seul truc dont je n'avais pas entendu parler c'est de "l'inertie" de la raction, le reste, c'est quand mme bien connu.

Le nuclaire prsente ses risques potentiels, demande une gestion  long terme des dchets, mais il n'existe pas de solution parfaite : les combustibles fossibles vont nous lcher rapidement s'ils ne nous tuent pas avant, le nuclaire demande de ne pas faire les cons sur une longue priode (chose dont nos gouvernements ne sont pas capables), les ENR sont intermittantes, trs polluantes  construire, avec une vie courte et se recyclent mal... On n'a que l'embarras du choix  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment dans la presse a parle du projet Iter, le btiment est fini et en 2025 il y aura des tests.
La construction du plus grand racteur  fusion nuclaire du monde est termine



> Sur Terre, nous dpendons actuellement de combustibles fossiles trop polluants et de racteurs  fission nuclaire  lorigine de nombreux dchets radioactifs. *Pour un avenir plus vert, nous allons devoir nous tourner vers les nergies renouvelables. Des structures sont dj mises en place (olien, solaire et hydrolectrique), mais elles ne produisent pas assez.* Cest la raison pour laquelle des moyens considrables sont actuellement dbloqus dans le but de nous familiariser avec la fusion nuclaire.
> 
> Dans notre Soleil, des ractions trs violentes et trs puissantes se produisent chaque seconde. Des milliards de milliards datomes dhydrogne se fracassent les uns contre les autres, ce qui a pour effet de rompre les liaisons atomiques. Ces atomes fusionnent ensuite pour former non plus de lhydrogne, mais de lhlium. Vous obtenez alors de la chaleur et de la lumire.
> 
> Lide serait alors de pouvoir dvelopper ici sur Terre les mmes processus de fusion nuclaire, mais  plus petite chelle. *Ce faisant, nous pourrions alors fournir  notre plante une quantit folle dnergie non polluante et en quantits quasi illimites*. Le problme, cest que cest plus facile  dire qu faire.


Peut-tre qu'on va russir  produire de l'nergie nuclaire sans produire de dchet radioactif  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

> Et c'est pour cela qu'on ne fera jamais la guerre aux USA  la Chine  la Russie directement. Heureusement au vu de nos capacits militaires d'ailleurs. Au pire, ils assassineront quelques un de nos hommes politiques parmi les plus brillants (s'il en trouvent, car ils sont bien cachs) ou armeront quelques rvolutionnaires islamistes (ce que tout le monde fait dj).


Et inversement jamais les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ne s'en prendront directement  nous. Du coup tu es bien d'accord que c'est utile.




> Et que ferions-nous si l'Indonsie envahissait la Nouvelle-Caldonie, on leur enverrait des bombes atomiques ?


Oui monsieur ! Plutt deux fois qu'une monsieur !

----------


## Kazh Du

> Et inversement jamais les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ne s'en prendront directement  nous. Du coup tu es bien d'accord que c'est utile.


Je me disais bien aussi que l'Espagne et le Canada se faisaient souvent attaquer ces temps-ci...




> Oui monsieur ! Plutt deux fois qu'une monsieur !


Non monsieur, on enverrait notre arme. Si on devait balancer une bombe  chaque fois qu'il y a un petit conflit, le monde serait un vaste champs irradi (avec des cafards gants et des zombis radioactifs).
Les bombes nuclaires ont aussi mauvaise presse et les tats craignent avant tout de se mettre leur population  dos.
Enfin, c'est idiot. Tu ne tueras pas tous les ressortissants d'une nation d'un coup, les survivants (il y en aura, au moins aux frontire de ta cible puisque tu ne va pas attaquer les tats voisins en mme temps) vont avoir une dent contre ton pays et auront trs certainement recourt au terrorisme pour se venger. Bref, utiliser une bombe cr plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bref, utiliser une bombe cr plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout.


Ca, a vaut aussi pour les bombes conventionnelles.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et inversement jamais les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ne s'en prendront directement  nous. Du coup tu es bien d'accord que c'est utile.


Ici il n'y a que toi qui ai dit ou sous entendu que l'on devait renoncer  la bombe. On l'a mais cela sert  ne pas s'en servir, c'est un luxe accessoire qui sert juste  protger d'un ventuel chantage de l'URSS comme en 56.
Si Isral compte sur la scne internationale, et existe, c'est bien plus grce  son arme qu' sa bombe.




> Oui monsieur ! Plutt deux fois qu'une monsieur !


Donc vous tes compltement cingl  ::lol::  
Pourquoi on s'embte dans le sahel, on n'a qu' faire exploser des bombes d'est en ouest, puis sur les Comorres et la Seine Saint Denis aussi, tant qu' faire.

----------


## Marco46

> Ici il n'y a que toi qui ai dit ou sous entendu que l'on devait renoncer  la bombe.


Bah non je ne suis pas cingl. On a la bombe on la garde merci.




> On l'a mais cela sert  ne pas s'en servir, c'est un luxe accessoire qui sert juste  protger d'un ventuel chantage de l'URSS comme en 56.


C'est dj pas mal non ? Et pas vraiment accessoire, sauf si tu considres la souverainet et l'indpendance comme accessoires ? 

Tu me dois beaucoup, je pensais qu'un ractionnaire comme toi serait respectueux des fondamentaux du souverainisme. Le souverainisme c'est pas de foutre les trangers dehors, a c'est pas du souverainisme c'est l'effet de la consanguinit sur le cerveau, de mme que le sang ne fait pas plus de toi un franais que le fait d'tre d'origine trangre ne tempche de l'tre. Le souverainisme c'est le fait que ta nation dcide de son destin sans devoir rien  personne, et surtout pas  ces $*@^%& d'amricains.




> Si Isral compte sur la scne internationale, et existe, c'est bien plus grce  son arme qu' sa bombe.


C'est une situation diffrente, on a envahi aucun territoire au XXme sicle pour s'y installer que je sache. Enfin en Europe je veux dire. Notre problme est mondial pas rgional.




> Donc vous tes compltement cingl


Ah bah non c'est le gouvernement indonsien qui est cingl dans ton monde alternatif dans ta tte de gauchiste refoul.

On peut pas se projeter aussi loin avec suffisamment de force pour dfendre la Nouvelle-Caldonie donc il ne reste que la bombe. Enfin aprs ptet que nos sous-marins pourraient couler la force d'invasion mais sinon BIM 2 champis sur leur pays de tars a les calmeraient  vouloir menacer l'intgrit de notre territoire. Non mais. Tu veux pas les accueillir avec des colliers de fleurs pendant qu'on y est ?




> Pourquoi on s'embte dans le sahel, on n'a qu' faire exploser des bombes d'est en ouest, puis sur les Comorres et la Seine Saint Denis aussi, tant qu' faire.


On a pas un pays en face avec quelque chose de concret  bousiller pour faire pression. a n'a aucun rapport.

Encore moins de rapport avec le 93.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui monsieur ! Plutt deux fois qu'une monsieur !


 ::mouarf::  bon tu m'auras fait bien rire quand mme




> Et inversement jamais les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ne s'en prendront directement  nous. Du coup tu es bien d'accord que c'est utile.


Ca c'est moins sur, parce que en Russie le territoire est vaste, et en chine la population foisonne  ::roll:: 

De toute faon ils ont pas besoin de a, et c'est bien pour a qu'ils dveloppent d'autres vecteurs, dont leurs capacits numriques, mais aussi des capacits militaires relles. La Russie soutient au moins 2 conflits de manire active, dont un en Europe depuis 2013-2014, et qui pourrait bien couter son poste  Trump.
Les vrais capacits militaires, c'est mettre des hommes et des moyens sur le terrain, y compris cyber. Ces bombes nuke, c'est le recours ultime, c'est inutilisable, sauf dans command and conquer. Ou Terminator

Pour stuxnet, bien sur que je sais concernant ce gnral. Mais bon ce n'est pas sur pour autant, car il est le seul  le dire. Il n'y a pas de certitudes, on a pas remont l'histoire de ce truc de manire informatique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu me dois beaucoup, je pensais qu'un ractionnaire comme toi serait respectueux des fondamentaux du souverainisme. Le souverainisme c'est pas de foutre les trangers dehors, a c'est pas du souverainisme c'est l'effet de la consanguinit sur le cerveau, de mme que le sang ne fait pas plus de toi un franais que le fait d'tre d'origine trangre ne tempche de l'tre. Le souverainisme c'est le fait que ta nation dcide de son destin sans devoir rien  personne, et surtout pas  ces $*@^%& d'amricains.


Ma longue ligne honore quelques monuments aux morts et n'a plus gure  prouver en terme de patriotisme. On ne peut pas en dire autant pour les marxistes-lninistes qui sallirent dans les annes 30 avec ce monsieur allemand dont le nom m'chappe, mais c'est un autre dbat. Il ne faut pas confondre souverainisme et anti-amricanisme primaire, primitivisme d'autant plus dpass que le design de nos belles centrales .... vient justement des amriques.

Le souverainisme, c'est bien sur de foutre les bac -7 dehors et de garder les franais dedans.




> Ah bah non c'est le gouvernement indonsien qui est cingl dans ton monde alternatif dans ta tte de gauchiste refoul.


Ractionnaire consanguin, gauchiste refoul... holocauste nuclaire. Vous avez les fils qui se touchent mon brave, peut-tre un abus de radionuclotides ou de charcuterie ? j'ai l'impression de rentendre Iouri Andropov (ou tait-ce Boris Eltsine, j'ai oubli, cela date) menaant d'atomiser l'europe de l'ouest  ::lol:: .

PS:  



> Les vrais capacits militaires, c'est mettre des hommes et des moyens sur le terrain, y compris cyber. Ces bombes nuke, c'est le recours ultime, c'est inutilisable, sauf dans command and conquer. Ou Terminator


Ou Threads, mais ce n'est pas un film pour les moins de 16 ans.

----------


## fredoche

> Ou Threads, mais ce n'est pas un film pour les moins de 16 ans.


Franchement *merci*  ::D: 
a fait des annes que j'essaie de retrouver le nom de ce film que je suis sur d'avoir vu sur ARTE il y a plusieurs annes en arrire. Et qui m'avait stupfi littralement

Ce film est glaant dans mes souvenirs, une vraie leon.

Parfois Trump me fait penser  Eltsine quand  je regarde les late shows amricains, une pense qui me traverse alors que tu en parles. a devait tre Andropov, Eltsine a rcupr un monde en ruine, et il tait lui-mme ruin par la vodka.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Franchement *merci* 
> a fait des annes que j'essaie de retrouver le nom de ce film que je suis sur d'avoir vu sur ARTE il y a plusieurs annes en arrire. Et qui m'avait stupfi littralement
> 
> Ce film est glaant dans mes souvenirs, une vraie leon.


C'est quand mme plus srieux que l'effondrement, le changement climatique et autre angoisse nvrotique.




> Parfois Trump me fait penser  Eltsine quand  je regarde les late shows amricains, une pense qui me traverse alors que tu en parles. a devait tre Andropov, Eltsine a rcupr un monde en ruine, et il tait lui-mme ruin par la vodka.


Andropov tait un responsable du KGB donc compltement paranoaque et il aimait envoyer les dissidents en hpital psychiatrique, mais il n'a pas fait long feu.
Trump a t-il menac l'Europe occidentale ou mme la Russie d'ogives nuclaires ? non, c'est un Jacksonien donc un isolationniste, donc tu t'inquites un peu beaucoup. Certainement pas un trs grand intellectuel, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on lui demande. Car le niveau d'ducation des hommes ne fait pas leur vertu.

Peut-on reprocher quelque chose  son bilan ? tu prferrais Bernie Sanders peut-tre ?

----------


## fredoche

Non non pas du tout : quand tu regardes les late shows amricains ce sont pour beaucoup les pantomimes de Trump qui sont railles. Ses expressions de visages, ses balancements un peu catatoniques, ses gestes dplacs. C'est en cela qu'il me fait penser  Eltsine, qui tait aussi un bon candidat pour la caricature et l'hilarit populaire.

Comme tu peux voir ici par exemple au bout de 5 minutes ou  la fin du show:



Je bosse mon anglais, et pour moi c'est une faon intressante de travailler mon oreille que de regarder ce genre d'missions

On a plus aucune mission de ce genre en France

Aux states ils en ont 3 au moins chaque soir, et ils imitent tous trs bien Trump

Je n'ai rien  lui reprocher, il ne me concerne pas directement. Cependant c'est juste un imbcile fini, grave dans sa tte, tout du moins quand tu le regardes par le prisme de ces missions.
Le mur en soi est la preuve mme de sa stupidit sans borne, mais on risque de ne pas tre d'accord l-dessus

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cependant c'est juste un imbcile fini, grave dans sa tte,


Je ne pense pas que a puisse tre un imbcile fini. On n'arrive pas  ce niveau en tant un imbcile. 
Pour moi, il n'est tout simplement pas  sa place, il aurait du rester un homme d'affaires plus ou moins vreux et ne pas se lancer dans la politique. 
Son problme principal en tant que prsident, c'est que son go lui empche d'couter ses conseillers et qu'il n'a pas l'toffe pour tre prsident. 
Il est grotesque, le costume est trop grand pour lui, alors il gesticule, il en fait des tonnes pour se donner de la consistance, mais tout ce qu'il arrive  faire, c'est se ridiculis d'avantage.

Je le trouve pathtique. J'aurais presque de la peine pour lui.

----------


## fredoche

Note bien que j'ai ajout "tout du moins quand tu le regardes par le prisme de ces missions."

Limbcilit n'est pas incompatible avec sa position, sa carrire, son histoire, ses ambitions, etc. Aucune peine en ce qui me concerne. Avant de regarder ces missions pour rellement entendre toutes sortes de personnes parler avec diffrents accents, je ne le connaissais pas pour ainsi dire. J'ai dcouvert l'existence de cette procdure par ce biais

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne pense pas que a puisse tre un imbcile fini. On n'arrive pas  ce niveau en tant un imbcile.


T'as oubli W. Bush ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'as oubli W. Bush ?


Je ne parlais pas du poste de Prsident, mais de l'homme d'affaire. Prsident, on a dj eu des exemples d'imbciles aux USA en particulier (Reagan, W (comme tu l'as dit), ...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, il n'est tout simplement pas  sa place, il aurait du rester un homme d'affaires plus ou moins vreux et ne pas se lancer dans la politique.


a c'est parce que vous voyez l'histoire racont  travers le filtre des mdias.
Certains aspects de son bilan sont excellent, si les dmocrates n'arrivent pas  le destituer il y a de grande chance qu'il se fasse rlire. (surtout si il tombe contre Joe Biden)

Il y a une grosse partie des tasuniens qui sont satisfait de son programme. Pour une fois qu'un prsident essaie rellement de tenir ses promesses de campagne, a change de la politique de Bush/Obama.

Les USA taient  fond pour le libre change pendant longtemps, parce qu'ils taient les gagnants du mondialisme, ce qui est en train de changer.
La Chine est en train de devenir la premire puissance mondiale, les USA essaient de se dfendre.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne parlais pas du poste de Prsident, mais de l'homme d'affaire. Prsident, on a dj eu des exemples d'imbciles aux USA en particulier (Reagan, W (comme tu l'as dit), ...)


C'est pas un self-made-man. Il hrite de la situation de sa famille. Son bilan d'homme d'affaire semble assez mdiocre. C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'il plait aux beaufs US, c'est littralement le connard moyen lu prsident : Con, hypocrite, xnophobe, inculte et arrogant.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne parlais pas du poste de Prsident, mais de l'homme d'affaire.


Des riches hritiers pas bien malins il y en a pas mal

----------


## Jipt

> c'est littralement le connard moyen lu prsident : Con, hypocrite, xnophobe, inculte et arrogant.


et avec le pouvoir d'appuyer sur le bouton rouge aprs une soire un peu trop arrose et saupoudre de coke ou autres accessoires

 quoi tient notre survie

----------


## rawsrc

> quoi tient notre survie


 tous les garde-fous qui ont t mis en place pour viter ce genre de "je m'ai tromp, zut..."
Ces mecs passent mais les systmes se maintiennent et jusqu' maintenant, ces derniers ont quand mme fait preuve d'une certaine solidit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et avec le pouvoir d'appuyer sur le bouton rouge


Heureusement qu'Hillary Clinton n'a pas t lue, parce que pour le coup c'est une vraie va-t-en-guerre hystrique.
Trump est plutt du genre  ramener ses troupes  la maison (c'est une promesse de campagne), pour Trump les interventions militaire  l'tranger ne sont pas rentable. Pour lui a n'a aucun sens que des amricains meurt pour que des terroristes puissent prendre le pouvoir en Syrie par exemple.

Trump a demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer les terroristes en Syrie :
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens

=====
Le prix du kWh va encore augmenter  ::pleure:: 
L'lectricit plus chre faute d'accs au nuclaire



> Ce jeudi, les concurrents d'EDF ont dpos leurs demandes d'lectricit nuclaire au tarif rgul de l'Arenh. Elles devraient excder le plafond prvu dans la loi, ce qui se traduira automatiquement par une hausse des prix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas un self-made-man. Il hrite de la situation de sa famille.


Ha ! Je ne savais pas. Je croyais qu'il tait parti de zro. J'avoue ne pas m'tre tellement intress  cet nergumne !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non non pas du tout : quand tu regardes les late shows amricains ce sont pour beaucoup les pantomimes de Trump qui sont railles. Ses expressions de visages, ses balancements un peu catatoniques, ses gestes dplacs. C'est en cela qu'il me fait penser  Eltsine, qui tait aussi un bon candidat pour la caricature et l'hilarit populaire.


Ce prsentateur est en ralit un comique menant l'endoctrinement de son public en jouant des extraits de 5 secondes, en penchant la tte sur le cot comme quand je parle  mon chien et ce au son des boites  rire. C'est vraiment risible, et mme sinistre.
Parle-t'on concrtement des auditions au congrs, de la raison de ces auditions ?

Lui et son auditoire vont finir comme Kathy Griffin.




> Je bosse mon anglais, et pour moi c'est une faon intressante de travailler mon oreille que de regarder ce genre d'missions.
> On a plus aucune mission de ce genre en France


Rien de mieux pour bosser son anglais que de regarder des films en VO, c'est moins malsain. En France, Il y a France Inter, une radio poubelle o on invite aussi des "humoristes". 




> Aux states ils en ont 3 au moins chaque soir, et ils imitent tous trs bien Trump.


Offensive majeure qui me rappelle l'arrive des fascistes au pouvoir dans les annes 30. 

A qui appartient ABC ?  Walt disney. A qui appartient Walt disney ?  personne en particulier mais elle est dirige par Bob Iger qui  sa place au board d'Apple. Tiens donc. Est-ce la raison pour laquelle cette chane collude avec une vieille dmente voyant des russes partout ?
A l'poque de Nixxon, le journalisme ressemblait encore a quelque chose, on invitait des experts de diffrents bord  qui on laissait le temps de rpondre, l'expert ne monopolisait pas la parole, c'tait civilis. L'expert de droite ne traitait pas celui de gauche de bolchvique ou alors se contentait d'une analogie avec l'autre cot du rideau de fer, et vice versa.




> Je n'ai rien  lui reprocher, il ne me concerne pas directement. Cependant c'est juste un imbcile fini, grave dans sa tte, tout du moins quand tu le regardes *par le prisme de ces missions*.
> Le mur en soi est la preuve mme de sa stupidit sans borne, mais on risque de ne pas tre d'accord l-dessus





> C'est pas un self-made-man. Il hrite de la situation de sa famille. Son bilan d'homme d'affaire semble assez mdiocre. C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'il plait aux beaufs US, c'est littralement le connard moyen lu prsident : Con, hypocrite, xnophobe, inculte et arrogant.


Trump a t lu sur un programme assez clair et il l'a presque rempli, grand bien vous en fasse.
Le connard moyen ne devient pas prsident en promettant de nettoyer les curies d'Augias, par contre il place son fils toxicomane dans une grosse compagnie gazire ukrainienne puis chez des chinois.

----------


## fredoche

Tu sais quoi je sais que c'est des comiques, c'est pour a que je les regarde. Parce qu'ils sont drles.
Qu'il y en ait 3 (au moins) sur 3 rseaux diffrents dmontre qu'il existe encore une certaine diversit sur ce paysage audiovisuel. Manifestement l'intrt de ce rle t'chappe, d'autant plus quand tu nous fais des rfrences fort  propos en rapport avec les annes 30.

Regarder des films en VO, je le fais aussi, ainsi que des documentaires comme "a strange rock" rcemment sur Netflix qui m'a passionn. a te ferait probablement du bien de le regarder, un peu de posie et de douceur pour accompagner ta petite ammonite. 
a fait plusieurs annes que je lis mes auteurs prfrs (Peter F. Hamilton par exemple) directement dans leur langue, avant leur traduction franaise et en gnral  moiti prix.
Ces late shows tiennent plus de mon exercice quotidien, en Bresse les vrais anglophones sont rares.

Et pour ce qui est malsain, je crois que tu correspondrais assez bien au critre, malgr une intelligence indniable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si on veut respecter les objectifs de l'accord de Paris, il n'y a pas le choix, il faut plus de centrales nuclaires !
 Il faut reconstruire durgence une filire nuclaire dexcellence 



> Aujourdhui, lurgence climatique sest ajoute  limpratif de lindpendance nergtique. LUnion europenne sest dote dobjectifs prcis de rduction des missions de GES et les Etats membres ont mis en place des subventions pour dvelopper rapidement llectricit solaire et olienne. Mais les trajectoires prsentes  la COP21,  Paris, en 2015, nont pas t respectes et, en 2018, les missions de GES se sont mmes envoles. Lobjectif de limiter  2 C laugmentation de la temprature de la plante en 2050 est fortement menac. *Cela illustre lurgence de faire disparatre les productions dlectricit  partir de charbon, de fioul et, dans une moindre mesure, de gaz*  les plus fortes mettrices en GES.
> 
> *Llectricit produite en France dgage plus de cinq fois moins de GES que la moyenne europenne, grce  un mix nergtique qui repose sur 71 % de nuclaire* et 21 % de renouvelables. Dans le futur, il faut maintenir ce type de mix avec, comme cela est prvu dans la programmation pluriannuelle de lnergie, une baisse de la part du premier  50 % en 2035 et une augmentation de celle des secondes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous vous rappelez quand EDF avait t forc d'augmenter ses prix pour que aider la concurrence ?





Rappel :
lectricit : trois questions pour comprendre une hausse record



> Un avis partag par notre ditorialiste co, Axel de Tarl, pour qui cette hausse est "totalement injustifie". "Elle est le rsultat d'une formule mathmatique qui tient compte du prix du ptrole, du prix des droits  polluer. Or, en France l'lectricit est nuclaire ! Pas de ptrole, pas de CO2. C'est exactement comme si on liait le prix de l'essence au prix du lait. a n'a rien  voir ! Ce sont deux choses compltement diffrentes !", dnonce-t-il. Et denchaner : "Pourquoi ce "mic-mac" ? *Pour permettre aux petits concurrents d'EDF d'tre plus agressifs. On a cr la seule concurrence qui fait monter les prix !"*






Maintenant les concurrents ont besoin de plus dlectricit pas cher :
Les concurrents d'EDF se ruent sur l'lectricit nuclaire



> Comme prvu , les concurrents d'EDF ont explos le plafond. Ils ont demand  avoir accs  147 trawattheures d'lectricit au tarif de l'Arenh (l'accs rgul  l'nergie nuclaire historique), bien au-del des 100 trawattheures prvus par la loi, a annonc la Commission de rgulation de l'nergie (CRE) ce vendredi soir.* Les prix de l'lectricit devraient encore augmenter l'anne prochaine*, mme si l'impact exact de ce dpassement sur les tarifs rglements n'est pas encore connu.
> 
> L'anne dernire, les fournisseurs alternatifs d'lectricit avaient dpass ce plafond pour la premire fois . Ce qui avait conduit  une hausse des tarifs rglements de l'lectricit de 6 % , annonce en janvier 2019 par la CRE. Cette anne, les concurrents d'EDF ont encore grignot des parts de march  l'oprateur historique. Le dpassement du plafond n'est donc pas une surprise, ces fournisseurs ayant tout intrt  acheter le plus d'nergie possible au tarif de l'Arenh (42 euros du mgawattheure). Les prix de march tournent actuellement autour de 49 euros pour l'anne 2020.

----------


## clovis

Pour ceux qui comprennent le Nerlandais,
vous pouvez suivre cette vido:

----------


## fredoche

On peut mettre les sous-titres qui sont en anglais.

C'est assez convaincant et simple en mme temps.

Sauf que la problmatique des dchets est trait par dessus la jambe : un  seul racteur et 1 m3 de dchets par an  longue dure de vie,  mais il faut multiplier par 50 au moins pour la France

----------


## ddoumeche

Un expos d'excellent niveau sur le chantier flamantville par son directeur de projet, un retour d'exprience qui peut tre trs intressant pour les chefs de projets.
O il explique pourquoi on ne construira plus d'autres EPR et pourquoi EDF travaille  son successeur.

----------


## MABROUKI

> On peut mettre les sous-titres qui sont en anglais.
> 
> C'est assez convaincant et simple en mme temps.
> 
> Sauf que la problmatique des dchets est trait par dessus la jambe : un  seul racteur et 1 m3 de dchets par an  longue dure de vie,  mais il faut multiplier par 50 au moins pour la France


Quezaco ? Les dchets sont bons pour des porcs affams,ctait comme a il fut un temps.
A propos de nuclaire vitrifiant,je suis taraud par une autre question: ou passe le stock de plutonium des bombinettes  dclasss , ou sont entreposs les stocks militaires de plutonium et uranium militaires  .
Il y a l un norme problme de lutte contre la pollution dlibre et brevet.de l'environnement .
Que font les USA et l'URSS de leurs stocks faramineux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

EDF et Veolia vont dmanteler les six plus vieux racteurs nuclaires franais
EDF en marche vers un  nouveau nuclaire   ?
En attendant qu'une technologie permette de stocker efficacement beaucoup d'nergie, on ne peut pas passer au 100% renouvelable, il faut plus de centrales nuclaires pour sauver lenvironnement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quezaco ? Les dchets sont bons pour des porcs affams,ctait comme a il fut un temps.
> A propos de nuclaire vitrifiant,je suis taraud par une autre question: ou passe le stock de plutonium des bombinettes  dclasss , ou sont entreposs les stocks militaires de plutonium et uranium militaires  .
> Il y a l un norme problme de lutte contre la pollution dlibre et brevet.de l'environnement .
> Que font les USA et l'URSS de leurs stocks faramineux ?


Le plutonium est utilis dans les centrales nuclaire actuelles sous forme de Mox, enrichi  5%. Ou alors dans les tristement fameux racteurs dit de nouvelle gnration, dit surgnrateur, comme le BN-800 de Zarechny en Russie.
L'immense majorit du reste est stock soit sous forme de bombes atomiques, les tats-unis en ont 5000 en attente de dmantlement, soit sous forme brute brute dans des piscines comme  la Hague.

J'imagine que la Russie fait de mme.

----------


## fredoche

Juste pour la petite histoire, en 2003 j'ai assist quasiment en live  l'interception d'un camion transportant 150 kg de plutonium par des militants de greenpeace en plein chalon, avenue de paris. Mes bureaux taient 400m plus loin  l'poque sur la mme rue, je venais d'embaucher dans ma nouvelle boite.


A l'poque je me disais que cela aurait t al-quada c'tait  peu prs pareil, avec des consquences plus fcheuses videmment parce qu'ils ont pas le mot peace dans leur nom.
https://www.google.com/search?q=plut...003+greenpeace

Franchement un velours, les flics locaux sont arrivs au moins 20 minutes aprs. Au lieu d'enchainer des gus, on piquait le camion et on le bourrait au TNT ou au C4, et c'tait la fiesta pour au moins 10km  la ronde.
Intercept juste  cot de la station essence du supermarch carrefour,  moins de 10 m hein...

Parce que pas besoin de faire une bombe H, a fait des super bombes sales le plutonium

En France on contrle le nuclaire, c'est sur  ::mouarf::  ::calim2::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Plus sr que le charbon et les autres nergies pourries. En attendant la fusion si jamais elle vient c'est l'nergie la plus sre au monde.

Le reste c'est du dlire d'cologistes qui ont trop tir sur leurs joints pendant le lyce.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Plus sr que le charbon et les autres nergies pourries. En attendant la fusion si jamais elle vient c'est l'nergie la plus sre au monde.
> 
> Le reste c'est du dlire d'cologistes qui ont trop tir sur leurs joints pendant le lyce.


Je ne sais pas quelles substances tu utilises, mais a  l'air costaud !
Le nuclaire n'est certainement pas plus sr que le charbon, le ptrole, ou lhydraulique, au sens de scurit, de dangerosit. 

Par contre, elle est plus "propre" au niveau des missions des gaz  effets de serre ou du CO2, mais reste trs polluante au regard des dchets radioactifs qu'elle produit, et qui ont une dure de vie trs trs longue.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs le GIEC l'urgence absolue ce sont les gaz  effets de serre, donc les dchets nuclaire et le risque d'accident sont beaucoup moins grave que le CO2.
Je l'ai dis dj dis mais on ne peut pas dire non  tout, il faut qu'on arrte le gaz, le ptrole, le charbon (pour le ptrole on a pas le choix, car il faut de plus en plus d'nergie pour l'extraire, donc les prix vont augmenter), mais on ne peut pas en mme temps arrter le nuclaire, sinon nous n'aurons pas assez d'nergie.

Que ferions nous sans nergie fossile, ni nergie nuclaire ?
Nous n'irons pas loin avec les oliennes et les panneaux solaires, pour le moment ces technologies ne sont pas ultra rentable (elles dpendent du vent et du soleil et on ne peut pas stocker simplement et efficacement une quantit massive d'nergie).

Comme le ptrole se rarfie on veut remplacer les moteurs thermique par des moteurs lectrique, c'est bien sympa, mais il va falloir produire beaucoup plus dlectricit. Les batteries des voitures sont trs polluante.
Il parait qu'il y aurait moyen de faire quelque chose avec de l'hydrogne mais on en entends pas tellement parler.

Il faut prendre le moindre de 2 maux, aujourd'hui on considre que les dchets radioactif et les risques d'accidents nuclaires sont moins grave que le CO2.
Quand on trouvera mieux que le nuclaire on fera la transition, mais pour l'instant a n'existe pas, *actuellement il n'y a pas de meilleure source de production dlectricit que le nuclaire*.

----------


## Chezkele

> Tu me dois beaucoup, je pensais qu'un ractionnaire comme toi serait respectueux des fondamentaux du souverainisme. Le souverainisme c'est pas de foutre les trangers dehors, a c'est pas du souverainisme c'est l'effet de la consanguinit sur le cerveau, de mme que le sang ne fait pas plus de toi un franais que le fait d'tre d'origine trangre ne tempche de l'tre. Le souverainisme c'est le fait que ta nation dcide de son destin sans devoir rien  personne, et surtout pas  ces $*@^%& d'amricains.


a c'est le souverainisme  la Asselineau, qui fait 1% car il est fondamentalement illogique. En effet,  quoi sert-il que le contenant soit franais si le contenu ne l'est pas?

----------


## Marco46

> a c'est le souverainisme  la Asselineau, qui fait 1% car il est fondamentalement illogique. En effet,  quoi sert-il que le contenant soit franais si le contenu ne l'est pas?


Le contenant c'est le processus technique. a veut dire qu'on ne dpend plus que de la matire premire. A moins d'tre un tat continent c'est le maximum qu'on peut faire. Si tu dpends aussi du processus technique tu n'as plus aucune indpendance.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Je ne sais pas quelles substances tu utilises, mais a  l'air costaud !
> Le nuclaire n'est certainement pas plus sr que le charbon, le ptrole, ou lhydraulique, au sens de scurit, de dangerosit. 
> 
> Par contre, elle est plus "propre" au niveau des missions des gaz  effets de serre ou du CO2, mais reste trs polluante au regard des dchets radioactifs qu'elle produit, et qui ont une dure de vie trs trs longue.


Ok toi le gnie tu prfres faire pter la bombe CO2 qui va entraner la bombe mthane qui est 4 fois pire que le CO2 suite  la fonte du permafrost dans un laps de temps d'une centaine d'annes avec des rpercussions que nous ne connaissons pas.

Que de faire confiance  une nergie maitrise et prouve qui certes produit des dchets mais qui pourront tre traits dans le futur.

Le futur il n'y en aura pas si on continue avec le charbon. Les bobos colos dans le dni qui ne connaissent pas les bases a a le don de m'irriter.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ok toi le gnie tu prfres faire pter la bombe CO2


je ne sais pas quelles tudes vous avez suivies mais une bombe CO2 ne risque pas de pter pour la bonne et simple raison que le CO2 est un gaz dj issu de toute combustion de matire organique notamment la fermentation..
Si vous pouvez m'expliquer comment enflammer un certain volume de CO2 je vous en serai gre

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

T'es vraiment mais alors vraiment pas drle.

----------


## fredoche

> Ok toi le gnie tu prfres faire pter la bombe CO2 qui va entraner la bombe mthane qui est 4 fois pire que le CO2 suite  la fonte du permafrost dans un laps de temps d'une centaine d'annes avec des rpercussions que nous ne connaissons pas.
> 
> Que de faire confiance  une nergie maitrise et prouve qui certes produit des dchets *mais qui pourront tre traits dans le futur*.
> 
> Le futur il n'y en aura pas si on continue avec le charbon. Les bobos colos dans le dni qui ne connaissent pas les bases a a le don de m'irriter.


Bah alors ce mme raisonnement s'applique au CO2, qui pourra lui aussi tre trait dans le futur

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Non vu que c'est devenu incontrlable, le nuclaire lui l'est.

----------


## Jipt

> le nuclaire*,* lui*,* l'est.


Oui, on a vu a  Tchernobyl, Fukushima, Three Miles Island, etc., je continue ?

L'anne commence bien, je trouve  ::roll::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Oui, on a vu a  Tchernobyl, Fukushima, Three, Miles, Island, etc., je, continue ?
> 
> L'anne, commence, bien, je, trouve


On, met, pas, une, virgule, par, mot, je, dis, a, je, dis, rien.

Le rapport entre Tchernobyl et Fukushima ? Dans les deux cas des milliards de vie ne sont pas en jeu, contrairement au rchauffement climatique.

----------


## rawsrc

> On, met, pas, une, virgule, par, mot, je, dis, a, je, dis, rien.


Houl ! C'est ta vie que tu risques  reprendre *Jipt* sur a et en plus si c'est pour dire une connerie, l je ne peux rien pour toi. Heureux (enfin, non... mme pas du tout  vrai dire) de t'avoir lu. Adieu  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, on a vu a  Tchernobyl, Fukushima, Three Miles Island, etc., je continue ?
> 
> L'anne commence bien, je trouve


Quand tu vois Tchernobyl, les centaines de milliers de nettoyeurs, et des dizaines de milliers de morts au moins. _Heureusement_ que c'tait l'URSS.

Au Japon les kamikazes n'tant plus vraiment d'actualit, on a essay de faire dans un premier temps avec les robots les plus endurcis, et ma foi ils ont cram en quelques minutes voir moins.

En France on aura peut-tre les Volontaires obligs du SNU, 2-3 jeunes paums au garde  vous pour faire le sale boulot ? A moins qu'on envoie Benalla ?

*xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN*, tu dois tre mignon comme tout dans ton uniforme  ::zoubi::  Notre bien-aim prsident compte sur toi  ::zoubi:: 


Souris, t'as l'air tout crisp  ::D:

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Rien avoir avec mes opinions politiques, le nuclaire est le moins pire clairement, mais je ne vous en veux pas d'tre sous documents, c'est pas donn  tout le monde de lire des graphiques et de faire des analyses simples de la situation actuelle et de faire des projections sur ce qu'il va se passer dans le futur.

Sans parler de la mauvaise foi des colos qui vivent dans le monde des bisounours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une bombe CO2 ne risque pas de pter


Il parait qu'il y a des gaz  effets prisonniers de la glace, si elle font ils vont tre libr.
Fonte du permafrost. Virus oublis et gaz  effet de serre : une double bombe  retardement mortelle
C'est peut-tre a qu'il essayait de dire.




> on a vu a  Tchernobyl, Fukushima, Three Miles Island, etc.


La radioactivit  Fukushima est  un niveau normal, les gens y vivent normalement.




> le nuclaire est le moins pire clairement


C'est vrai que pour le moment c'est la meilleure solution.
Les gouvernements veulent prolonger la vie des centrales et peut-tre en construire des nouvelles.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand tu vois Tchernobyl, les centaines de milliers de nettoyeurs, et des dizaines de milliers de morts au moins. _Heureusement_ que c'tait l'URSS.


Tu ne peux pas avoir d'accident comparable  Tchernobyl en France c'est pas du tout le mme niveau de technique et de sret. Le racteur qui a fondu n'tait mme pas dans une enceinte de confinement c'est pour a qu'on doit construire aprs coup cette norme structure autour.

Il faudrait vraiment quelque chose de type bombardement d'une aviation avec des armes anti-bunker pour faire un trou l dedans. Alors ok avec les amricains tout est possible mais quand mme  ::aie:: 

Encore une fois, la priorit des priorits c'est vraiment de se dgager des nergies fossiles et en particulier du ptrole. Il faudrait y consacrer toutes nos ressources disponibles c'est LE grand combat  mener pour les deux dcennies  venir si on veut sauver un semblant de stabilit en France.

Mais bon dans leur infinie sagesse nos gouvernants prfrent privilgier les oliennes et les panneaux solaires qui ne rsolvent aucun problme et ne font qu'en crer de nouveaux et en parallle mener des rformes parfaitement inutiles comme celle des retraites.

----------


## rawsrc

> Le racteur qui a fondu n'tait mme pas dans une enceinte de confinement c'est pour a qu'on doit construire aprs coup cette norme structure autour


Non pas du tout, le racteur tait bien confin (tu te rends compte de ce que t'cris ?), sauf que les installations ont t sous-dimensionnes (pas assez rsistantes, assez mal conues, cahier des charges non respect) et ne pouvaient pas faire face  un accident de ce type pour empcher les fuites radioactives. C'est la raison pour laquelle, il a t obligatoire de construire tout autour un dme de confinement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vers 7 minutes a parle des enceintes successives qui empchent les fuites de radioactivit en cas de problme :


Quand le racteur est enferm  l'intrieur d'une paisse enceinte de bton il n'y a aucune fuite de radioactivit.

===
De toute faon on ne peut pas dire non  tout, on ne peut pas arrter le ptrole, le charbon, le gaz, le nuclaire, en mme temps, car aujourd'hui il n'existe pas d'alternative fiable.
Vous tes familier avec le concept "De deux maux il faut choisir le moindre" ?
Dites vous que le nuclaire est un mal ncessaire, car d'aprs le GIEC la priorit absolue c'est de rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre.
tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires. Le solaire est-il une solution pour les datacenters ?
Un jour il y a aura peut-tre moyen de faire mieux que le nuclaire, mais on en est encore trs loin.

----------


## fredoche

> Tu ne peux pas avoir d'accident comparable  Tchernobyl en France c'est pas du tout le mme niveau de technique et de sret. Le racteur qui a fondu n'tait mme pas dans une enceinte de confinement c'est pour a qu'on doit construire aprs coup cette norme structure autour.
> 
> Il faudrait vraiment quelque chose de type bombardement d'une aviation avec des armes anti-bunker pour faire un trou l dedans. Alors ok avec les amricains tout est possible mais quand mme


En 2 phrases tu te contredis  ::calim2:: 

A part a les russes ont test leurs missiles hypersoniques avant Nol.

Et l'autre qui traite les colos de bisounours. C'en est un beau de bisounours. Les pas bisounours c'est ceux qui braquent un convoi de 150 kg de plutonium en plein chalon,  cot d'une station essence, et sans aucun flingue.
Mais je peux vous trouver d'autres trucs, j'avais vu des vidos sur des convois de dchets qui passaient la nuit tranquille sur le parking du gant Casino de Chalon. Les mecs, les bisounours avec  les compteurs geiger venaient tourner autour

Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, mais que veux-tu ? C'est pas a la loi du march ? Si l'avenir tait  vendre, on trouverait bien  le monnayer

----------


## fredoche

Bon allez pour faire bonne mesure : 
Avant Nol j'tais  Lige (mont en blablacar le top) et donc on dcide avec ma copine d'aller faire un tour au march de Nol de Cologne.

Alors comme a je regarde la route sur google maps... et je vois a :

Lige  gauche, Cologne  droite, aix la chapelle (aachen) entre les 2 (je vous recommande cette ville, c''est vraiment chouette :  le chateau de charlie, les termes de charlie)

J'ai entour 3 zones en noir,  votre avis, c'est quoi ? Moi perso j'ai hallucin, mme si je me doutais bien de la rponse.

----------


## Marco46

> En 2 phrases tu te contredis


En quoi ? Un tir de missile c'est pas un accident c'est une attaque a n'a rien  voir.




> A part a les russes ont test leurs missiles hypersoniques avant Nol.


Les russes ont des gens raisonnables contrairement aux amricains. Ces derniers me font bien plus peur que les russes.




> Et l'autre qui traite les colos de bisounours. C'en est un beau de bisounours. Les pas bisounours c'est ceux qui braquent un convoi de 150 kg de plutonium en plein chalon,  cot d'une station essence, et sans aucun flingue.
> Mais je peux vous trouver d'autres trucs, j'avais vu des vidos sur des convois de dchets qui passaient la nuit tranquille sur le parking du gant Casino de Chalon. Les mecs, les bisounours avec  les compteurs geiger venaient tourner autour


Oui je sais bien mais c'est encore un autre sujet.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> En 2 phrases tu te contredis 
> 
> A part a les russes ont test leurs missiles hypersoniques avant Nol.
> 
> Et l'autre qui traite les colos de bisounours. C'en est un beau de bisounours. Les pas bisounours c'est ceux qui braquent un convoi de 150 kg de plutonium en plein chalon,  cot d'une station essence, et sans aucun flingue.
> Mais je peux vous trouver d'autres trucs, j'avais vu des vidos sur des convois de dchets qui passaient la nuit tranquille sur le parking du gant Casino de Chalon. Les mecs, les bisounours avec  les compteurs geiger venaient tourner autour
> 
> Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, mais que veux-tu ? C'est pas a la loi du march ? Si l'avenir tait  vendre, on trouverait bien  le monnayer


Les pseudos colos qui vantent l'lectrique oublient que le lithium ne pousse pas dans des arbres nourris avec leurs excrments venant de leurs toilettes sches, mais bien de montagnes qu'on dvore pour l'extraire.

Donc oui ce sont des bisounous aveugls par un idal qui n'existe et n'existera pas avant la venue de la fusion nuclaire si jamais elle vient un jour.

----------


## fredinkan

Le problme principal n'est pas le lithium... Il vient des terres magmatiques et se trouve dans le granit.
C'est souvent exploit sur des terres non fertiles et souvent hors zones habitables (quand c'est fait proprement). Et on en trouve un peu partout autour du globe.
C'est un abus de langage de beaucoup et surtout de la presse.

Le problme de nombres de batteries c'est le cobalt et plus prcisment la faon dont il est extrait (problmes du travail des enfants, violences vu le cot (comme on en voit pour la vanille, ou d'autres productions se trouvant sur de petits territoires), mines sauvages qui ravagent des zones normalement fertiles, etc.)

----------


## Ryu2000

Lextraction des mtaux rares n'est pas top pour l'environnement :
Transition nergtique: Le bilan cologique de lextraction des mtaux rares est dplorable



> Ils ont permis de rendre les objets plus petits. Souvent aussi plus performants.* On en trouve dans bon nombre de technologies vertes : oliennes, panneaux solaires, voitures lectriques.* Ils sont tout aussi indispensables aux nouvelles technologies du numrique- smartphones, ordinateurs, objets connects- dont lune des missions est justement de dcupler lefficacit des technologies vertes et daccompagner ainsi la transition nergtique.
> 
> Ils, ce sont les mtaux rares. *Graphite, cobalt, indinium, platinodes, tungstne, terres rares* On en compte trente, prsents en quantit infime sur la plante, parfois mme concentrs dans un seul pays. Un exemple : la Chine assure 95 % de la production mondiale des terres rares, mtal dont on fait des aimants ultra-puissants indispensables au fonctionnement dun grand nombre de produits quips dun moteur lectrique.  Cest tout le paradoxe de la transition nergtique, raconte Guillaume Pitron. Elle nous promet de pouvoir profiter  linfini du soleil ou du vent, mais convertir ces forces en nergie ncessite dutiliser des mtaux qui, eux, sont loin dtre en abondance.


Les consquences environnementales alarmantes de lextraction des mtaux rares



> Aujourdhui, lextraction de ces mtaux est majoritairement pratique en Chine, non seulement parce que "*les rglementations environnementales sont moins strictes*" mais aussi parce quil y a eu ce quil nomme une "*dlocalisation de la pollution*". Dans les annes 1980, dans les pays occidentaux et notamment la France, le journaliste explique quil y a eu progressivement "des rglementations environnementales extrmement strictes et, de facto, toutes les activits minires sales et de raffinage ont t dlocalises dans des pays tels que la Chine, qui taient prs  sacrifier leur environnement pour rcuprer une part de la richesse produite par ces mtaux rares."

----------


## fredinkan

Les mtaux rares en ont surtout le nom.

Ta quote est peu prcise, car l'article traites des sujets:
- Moteurs lectriques
- Batteries
- Panneaux solaires (un trs gros consommateur de terres rares en terme de poids)
- Et de la consommation globale en terres rares

On est sur un peu tous les sujets "cologiques"

----------


## fredoche

En attendant personne n'a su me dire quelles taient ces 3 taches entre Cologne et Aix la Chapelle.

La grande gueule qui a envie de se taper tout le monde, et surtout les colos bobos, et qui est si malin parce que tellement plus jeune et lucide, a peut-tre une ide ?

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Sans doute des dpts pour les dchets radioactifs et donc ? Energie = dchet c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## fredoche

vu comme a c'est plus explicite ?


la petite tache blanche  gauche sur la 2e photo c'est une camionnette, les 2 trucs jaunes des tractopelles je pense.

Quand j'ai vu ces images, j'ai pens  un film de science-fiction.

a reprsente une alternative au nuclaire

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand j'ai vu ces images, j'ai pens  un film de science-fiction.
> 
> a reprsente une alternative au nuclaire


Les mines  ciel ouvert ?

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est peut-tre un truc comme a :



Jean-Marc Jancovici: LAllemagne est le contre-exemple absolu en matire de transition nergtique



> Alors que la COP25 sachve  Madrid, le spcialiste reconnu des enjeux cologiques Jean-Marc Jancovici a accord au FigaroVox un grand entretien. Sceptique quant  lissue de la COP, il plaide pour des conomies dnergie et *la poursuite du nuclaire comme canot de sauvetage.*

----------


## fredoche

C'est a

Si on prend les plus grandes diagonales a fait un "_trou_" de 6km par 4km au bas mot.

Un truc de ouf

Au passage la cathdrale de Cologne, soit-disant une des plus belles d'Europe, est noire de suies. Pas forcment lies au charbon, mais ces btiments reprsentent bien ce qui traine dans l'atmosphre

----------


## Phiphi41

> a reprsente une alternative au nuclaire


Mais pas au rchauffement climatique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je me suis tromp dans la citation, le plus intressant c'tait a :



> LAllemagne est lexemple de tout ce quil faut ne pas faire en matire de transition nergtique. *Elle a commenc  supprimer son nuclaire avant de supprimer son charbon.* Elle est vent debout contre les contraintes sur les missions de lindustrie lourde, via un systme de quotas, et contre une rglementation svre sur les voitures neuves vendues. LAllemagne plat beaucoup aux antinuclaires, mais lAngleterre est un pays beaucoup plus intressant pour nous. Cette attitude est un vrai problme pour laxe franco-allemand, moteur de lEurope.


L'Allemagne a un mauvais sens des priorits. Il est plus urgent d'abandonner le charbon que le nuclaire.

L il y a un article qui dit que le charbon n'est pas extrait en Allemagne (l'information ne doit pas tre exacte) :
Allemagne : les renouvelables dpassent le charbon



> Bien que lAllemagne peine  se dbarrasser du charbon, *une des nergies les plus mettrices de gaz  effet de serre*, les renouvelables (ENR) sy imposent de plus en plus. Daprs une tude de linstitut Fraunhofer publie le 4 janvier, elles ont en 2018 dpass pour la premire fois le charbon dans le mix nergtique. Eolien (20 %), solaire (8 %), biomasse (8 %) et hydrolectricit (3 %) ont reprsent au total 40,4 % de la production nette dlectricit chez nos voisins. Il sagit de celle qui est injecte dans le rseau public et consomme par les mnages et les voitures lectriques.
> 
> LAllemagne vise les 65 % dici onze ans. La part des ENR est dj passe de 19,1 % en 2010  38,2 % en 2017. Mais celle des nergies non renouvelables slve tout de mme  59,6 %, dont le charbon  38 %, le gaz  7,4 % et le nuclaire  13,3 %. Ce dernier chiffre est promis  baisser : le gouvernement sest engag en 2016  fermer toutes ses centrales nuclaires dici  2022. Pour cela, Berlin a d laisser tourner ses centrales  charbon, et dire adieu  ses objectifs de rduction dmissions de gaz  effet de serre de 40 % en 2020 par rapport  1990. LAllemagne poursuit tout de mme ses efforts : le pays a officiellement ferm sa dernire mine de houille, Prosper-Haniel, dans la Ruhr, le 21 dcembre (lire notre reportage). *Ses 120 centrales lectriques fonctionnent maintenant  partir de charbon import des Etats-Unis, de Russie, de Colombie ou dAustralie, o il cote beaucoup moins cher.*


Cette news est plus rcente :
Des cologistes tentent d'occuper des mines de charbon en Allemagne

En 2019 l'Allemagne a un peu ralentit sa production d'olienne :
En Allemagne, les oliennes en panne

----------


## ddoumeche

Par curiosit, je demande  voir les calculs dmontrant qu'une installation prvue pour gnrer 3000MW thermique pourrait, grce  une enceinte en bton magique, rsister  un explosion de 200.000 MW capable de soulever un couvercle de 1200 tonnes (le poid d'un pont) sur 50m comme  pripyat. Sans doute une technologie enchante de Vincy, mais de mmoire les tests dcennaux se font avec des chocs de 0.4MPa soit approximativement 4bar.

Il est certain que cela ne rsiste pas non plus un bunker buster (peu courant) capable de percer 7 mtres de bton, mais quid des Scud-d (dsuet) ou des missile de croisire (qui prolifrent). Le bton Lafarge qui a servit a construire des bunkers en Syrie n'a pas bien rsist aux bombes kab-1500Lpr russes non plus.




> Au passage la cathdrale de Cologne, soit-disant une des plus belles d'Europe, est noire de suies. Pas forcment lies au charbon, mais ces btiments reprsentent bien ce qui traine dans l'atmosphre


La cathdrale de Rouen aussi mais nous n'avons pas de mines de charbon  ciel ouvert.




> Mais pas au rchauffement climatique.


Rien  voir

----------


## Kazh Du

Bon, tant en faveur de la dnuclarisation (civile et militaire) de notre plante, je pense que a fait de moi un "bobo colo" au dire de certains. Je gagne du 37k/an en "province", donc si je suis un "bobo colo" (bourgeois-bohme cologiste) qu'est-ce que a dit de vous ? (Note  bent : si vous habitez sur Paris, je considre que vous tes plus dans un "bourg" que moi  ::mouarf:: )

Au final, je trouve les arguments des pro-nuclaires globalement assez fallacieux (il en a peut tre 1 ou 2 de pertinents mais honntement je n'ai pas envie de faire le tri) :on a des attaques ad personam. Est-ce que je vous traite de $#@*%  la solde du gouvernement moi ? Non, donc laissez mes convictions politiques tranquilles !on a des sophismes de l'homme de paille "les bobo-colos veulent qu'on rallume les centrales  charbon". Non, il y a d'autres solutions que les nergies fossiles (dont certaines ne sont peut tre pas encore dcouvertes)


Quand aux autres arguments, a oscille entre
le faible : "le nuclaire est la meilleur solution qu'on a  prsent". Peut tre, mais est-ce que soit doit nous empcher de rflchir  mettre autre chose en place ?et le creux : "l'incident de Tchernobyl ne pourra pas se produire en France". Oula ! Et pourquoi a ? Parce que la France c'est mieux que l'URSS ? C'est tout ?


Bon j'exagre, les normes de constructions sont plus strictes. Normes imposes par l'ASN (Autorit de Sret Nuclaire). ASN sur laquelle on rle quand elle impose des travaux supplmentaire sur la centrale de Flamanville. ASN que certains voudraient passer outre pour finir ce projet.
Et pour ceux qui l'ignore, les commissaires de l'ASN sont dsigns par le prsident de la rpublique (3), le prsident du snat (1) et le prsident de l'assemble nationale (1). En gros, 4 aujourd'hui sont aux ordres de Macron et 1 aux ordres de vieux crotons que nous n'avons pas lu... Mais bien sr on peut faire confiance  nos dirigeants, c'est pas comme si ils pouvaient tre corrompus  ::roll:: 

Ensuite, on a des consignes de scurit qui s'empresseront d'tre suivis comme on a pu le constater pour lincendie de Lubrizol...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tant en faveur de la dnuclarisation (civile et militaire) de notre plante


Et comment on va produire de llectricit sans le nuclaire ? 
La consommation lectrique va continuer d'augmenter (objets connects, voitures lectrique, etc).




> "le nuclaire est la meilleur solution qu'on a  prsent". Peut tre, mais est-ce que soit doit nous empcher de rflchir  mettre autre chose en place ?


Quand on aura une meilleure solution on fera la transition, mais c'est trop dangereux d'arrter le nuclaire avant d'avoir trouv la technologie qui le remplacera.




> "l'incident de Tchernobyl ne pourra pas se produire en France". Oula ! Et pourquoi a ?


Parce qu'elles ont t conues pour que rsister  ce type d'accident.
C'est expliqu dans cette vido :

----------


## Marco46

> on a des sophismes de l'homme de paille "les bobo-colos veulent qu'on rallume les centrales  charbon". Non, il y a d'autres solutions que les nergies fossiles


Si tu as des solutions pour produire environ 550 TWh par an (prod franaise annuelle d'lectricit) sans nergies fossiles ni nuclaire on t'coute, le monde entier t'coute en fait, parce que personne n'a la solution c'est bien le problme.




> (dont certaines ne sont peut tre pas encore dcouvertes)


Le problme c'est qu'on a pas le temps d'attendre, c'est tout de suite qu'il faut rduire drastiquement l'usage d'nergies fossiles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "le nuclaire est la meilleur solution qu'on a  prsent". Peut tre, mais est-ce que soit doit nous empcher de rflchir  mettre autre chose en place ?


Je ne rpondrais que sur ce point, le reste n'ayant aucun intrt.

Je ne suis pas personnellement pour le nuclaire (surtout cot militaire) mais il faut aussi se poser les bonnes questions.
Qu'est-ce que l'on a comme moyen de produire de l'lectricit en quantit suffisante pour nos besoins ?

Les nergies fossiles
Le nuclaire

Et pictou. Les premires tant trs polluantes et en fin de vie, il serait compltement suicidaire d'abandonner la seconde.
Le nuclaire pose des problmes vis  vis des dchets, de leurs retraitement et de leurs stockage, mais aujourd'hui il n'y a aucune alternative.

Les nergies dites renouvelables actuelles (olien et photovoltaque principalement) ne sont pas des sources fiables, et ne peuvent en aucun cas suffire aux besoins.

Tu as raison de dire qu'il ne faut surtout pas s'empcher de chercher d'autres solutions, toutefois, pour produire de l'lectricit, il n'y a pas beaucoup de mthodes possibles. Donc, s'il faut chercher de nouvelle solution, je dirais que c'est dans le stockage de l'lectricit qu'il faut regarder. Car c'est de a qu'ont besoin les nergies dites renouvelables pour palier  leur insuffisances .

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Aprs ya une autre solution, vu que les bobos colos sont des gnies qui font de l'nergie  partir de rien, je propose de faire des fermes d'colo-bobos comme dans Matrix, problme rgl, ils ne nous embettront plus avec leurs inepties et ils seront enfin utiles  quelque chose.

----------


## Jipt

Tout le monde parle de la ncessit de pourvoir  notre consommation d'lectricit mais personne ne parle d'envisager la *rduction* de cette consommation.

Par exemple, prs de chez moi, sur la route menant  l'aroport, "ils" ont remplac un panneau 4x3 par un grand cran tl, allum h24 et pour qui ? Pour les conducteurs de voitures ? Leur proccupation est plutt de choper leur avion  temps et donc de trouver une place de parking, alors les pubs,  ::roll:: 

Et j'en ai vu ailleurs (concessionnaire automobile)

----------


## Ryu2000

> "ils" ont remplac un panneau 4x3 par un grand cran tl, allum h24


Heureusement 75% de llectricit produite en France vient du nuclaire donc c'est clean  ::P:  :8-): 




> personne ne parle d'envisager la *rduction* de cette consommation.


Il y a la Chine et l'Inde :
Global Electricity Demand to Increase 57% by 2050







Il y a les Datacenters et la technologie en gnral.Il y a les voitures lectrique.

On a besoin d'une croissance lev (comme a par exemple : La croissance du PIB se maintient  0,2% au 4e trimestre), la croissance vient de la consommation, donc il faut que les consommateurs consomment et les produits qu'ils achtent consomment souvent de llectricit. C'est la mode des objets connects, parfois ils utilisent des batteries (ce qui est encore pire).
Des efforts ont t fait, avant il y avait des lampes  incandescentes (90% de l'nergie partait en chaleur, c'tait plus des chauffages que des lumires) et maintenant c'est interdit.

Comme il fait chaud, il faudra installer plus de climatiseurs et les faire tourner plus longtemps  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 
Un rapport de l'Agence internationale de l'nergie jette un froid sur les climatiseurs

====
Les gouvernements ne veulent pas tendre vers la dcroissance, donc on va continuer de trop consommer pendant encore un moment.

----------


## Mingolito

*Nouveaux EPR en France : pas de dcision avant 2022*



<<Ce mercredi 8 janvier 2020, la ministre de la transition nergtique, Elisabeth Borne, a annonc que le gouvernement ne prendrait pas de dcision sur la construction de nouveaux EPR en France avant la mise en service de Flamanville, fin 2022  soit durant le prochain quinquennat. Des tudes sur plusieurs scnarios nergtiques sont en cours pour aider  cette prise de dcision.
Le gouvernement ne statuera pas sur de nouveaux EPR avant 2022

Ce mercredi 8 janvier 2020, Elisabeth Borne, ministre de la transition nergtique, tait reue en audition publique devant la Commission du Dveloppement Durable et la Commission des Affaires Economiques, pour voquer la filire nuclaire en France. Elle y a rappel les atouts de cette nergie, notamment son aspect pilotable.

La ministre a galement mis des doutes sur la faisabilit du projet dEDF dimplanter, sur le site de Fessenheim, un techno-centre de traitement des dchets mtalliques issus du dmantlement des centrales nuclaires de toute lEurope.  Trs franchement a ne me parat pas forcment une piste facilement concrtisable  a affirm Elisabeth Borne.

Mais la ministre a surtout rpondu  des questions sur lavenir de la filire nuclaire en France. La nouvelle PPE, en cours de finalisation, prvoit en effet la fermeture dun certain nombre de racteurs, mais envisage aussi den construire de nouveaux. Sur cette question, Elisabeth Borne a annonc que le gouvernement ne va pas statuer avant 2022, soit durant le prochain quinquennat.
Deux tudes sont lances : un scnario avec 6 nouveaux racteurs, un scnario 100% renouvelables

La ministre a prcis que deux tudes taient en cours de ralisation. La premire, pilote par EDF, dploie un scnario o six racteurs de nouvelle gnration seraient construits. La seconde, constitue en partenariat avec lAgence Internationale de lEnergie (AIE) et RTE, prsente un scnario de fourniture dlectricit 100% renouvelable.

Sur des sujets aussi importants, il faut que lon prenne des dcisions rationnelles, raisonnes, et cest bien lobjectif des diffrentes tudes qui sont lances, a dtaill Elisabeth Borne. Selon elle, le gouvernement devrait disposer de toutes les donnes sur cette question mi-2021. La dcision finale ne devrait pas intervenir  avant la mise en service de Flamanville. Le chargement du combustible dans la nouvelle centrale tant programm pour fin 2022, le gouvernement se positionnera au-del de cette date.

Je pense quon est dans la bonne dmarche en examinant tous les scnarios, en se donnant le temps de les examiner avec rationalit et sans a priori, avec un objectif simple, qui est davoir une production dlectricit dcarbone  un cot abordable pour les citoyens comme pour les entreprises, a conclu la ministre. Source >>

----------


## Ryu2000

Des batteries quasi ternelles fabriques  partir de dchets nuclaires



> Les chercheurs anglais ont russi  transformer le gaz radioactif, qui mane du carbone 14 chauff, en du diamant. Cette pierre issue de dchets nuclaires met un courant lectrique continu, et ne parvient  la moiti de sa puissance quaprs 5730 annes.
> 
> Une deuxime couche de diamant non radioactif permet dutiliser lobjet obtenu en toute scurit, en absorbant toutes les radiations dangereuses de son noyau, indique luniversit.
> 
> Ces batteries quasi ternelles rvolutionnaires pourraient servir dans bien des domaines. Le professeur Tom Scott de luniversit de physique de Bristol a list leurs applications possibles au micro de la BBC .  Nous pourrions les utiliser pour fournir de lnergie  des pacemakers, des dispositifs auditifs, des ordinateurs [] pour les rendre plus efficaces. Nous pourrions mme les intgrer  des vaisseaux spatiaux ou des satellites qui pourraient ainsi voyager en dehors du systme solaire. 
> 
> Cette innovation pourrait donner un second souffle  la rgion de Bristol. Trois usines nuclaires y ont t arrtes et dmanteles  Gloucestershire, Oldbury et Somerset.

----------


## mcc39

> Des batteries quasi ternelles fabriques  partir de dchets nuclaires


Je trouve cette avance trs intressante et prometteuse. Cependant en 2016 le chercheur en question (Tom Scott) avait dj prsent son ide qui tait alors  l'tat embryonnaire (cf https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...oactifs-65354/). Je me demande si les choses ont beaucoup avanc depuis. L'article de Ouest France n'est pas trs dvelopp et n'en dit apparemment pas plus que celui de Futura Sciences.

----------


## Ryu2000

Fermer les centrales nuclaires fera augmenter les missions des nergies fossiles



> *Latome, source dnergie parmi les moins carbones*
> Dans un racteur nuclaire, contrairement  une centrale  gaz ou  charbon, il ny a pas de combustion (raction chimique dgageant du CO2): des atomes duranium ou de plutonium sont casss en des atomes plus petits, en librant de la chaleur. Les ractions nuclaires nmettent pas de gaz  effet de serre (GES). En prenant en compte la construction des centrales et la chane dapprovisionnement (extraction et enrichissement de luranium), on obtient ce quon appelle les missions sur le cycle de vie. En moyenne mondiale, celles-ci slvent, selon le GIEC,  12 grammes dquivalent CO2 par kWh. Selon lAgence de lenvironnement et de la matrise de lnergie (ADEME), elles sont mme plus faibles en France,  6 gCO2q/kWh, car luranium y est enrichi grce  de llectricit faiblement carbone. Cest comparable aux missions des oliennes (11 gCO2q/kWh) et infrieur  celles des panneaux photovoltaques (48 gCO2q/kWh).


On ne peut pas  la fois diminuer la production de CO2 et diminuer la production dlectricit par les centrales nuclaires.
Avec la technologie actuelle, - de nuclaire c'est forcment plus + de CO2.

----------


## Ryu2000

La fermeture de Fessenheim, une faute cologique



> La fermeture des deux racteurs nuclaires de la centrale de Fessenheim est clairement une dcision prise pour *faire plaisir aux cologistes. Mais cest aussi une trs mauvaise nouvelle pour lenvironnement*. Et plus particulirement pour le climat. Emmanuel Macron, qui aime  se prsenter sur la scne internationale comme lun des plus ardents dfenseurs de la lutte contre le rchauffement, nignore pas que *le nuclaire est une nergie de masse qui nmet (presque) pas de gaz  effet de serre*, et ne contribue donc pas au rchauffement en cours de la plante. En se passant dune installation produisant 1,8 GW dlectricit dcarbone, *la France risque dalourdir ses missions de gaz  effet de serre*, et ce nest pas la promesse de linstallation de 300 MW de solaire dans le Haut-Rhin qui vont changer grand-chose  lquation.


Ils font les choses dans le mauvais ordre, avant d'arrter les centrales nuclaires il faut au pralable trouver un meilleur systme.
Pour l'instant, le nuclaire c'est la faon la plus propre de produire de llectricit.

----------


## Mingolito

J'ai vu un reportage qui montre que en France le prix de l'lectricit ne couvre pas son cot de production, et cela  dj t relev par la cours des comptes, le dficit est combl avec nos impts, tout cela est dlirant (c'est de la dmagogie politique) car un prix trop bas incite au gaspillage, c'est donc une dcision totalement anti cologique. Pire encore, le cot des nouveaux EPR est tel que cela reviendrais  tripler le cot de l'lectricit, c'est du dlire, dans ce cas autant passer  des solutions certes coteuses mais moins dangereuses, comme solaire + olien + stockage hydrologique. Pire encore, les nouvelles normes post Fukushima ne sont toujours pas en place sur les centrales actuelles, 9 ans aprs, c'est  dire que la France est assise sur une norme bombe atomique qui peux pter  tout instant. de nombreuses catastrophes ont ts vites de peu et passes sous silences  cause des erreurs humaines multiples et frquentes, comme ce qui s'est pass  Tchernobyl. Pire encore, la France n'a toujours aucune solution de stockage des dchets, les dchets sont stocks  la Hague en surface ou envoys en Sibrie pour tre stock  l'air libre. La France teste un site de stockage souterrain mais les tentatives faites dans les autres pays ont t des checs : les fts de confinement finissent toujours par se dgrader et fuir, la plante tant toujours en volution sismiques le stockage est toujours instable, et il y  toujours des infiltrations d'eau, donc les dchets finissent toujours par fuir et contaminer la nappe phratique quoi qu'il arrive, et ce au bout de quelques annes seulement, alors qu'en sera t'il au bout de 100 000 ans ????
Le vrai cot des centrales reste toujours totalement sous estim, quelqu'un a estim le cot de garde des dchets pendant 100 000 ans ? Je me doute que non...

Tout cela est une infme escroquerie, dangereuse, anti cologique et anti conomique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai vu un reportage qui montre que en France le prix de l'lectricit ne couvre pas son cot de production, et cela  dj t relev par la cours des comptes, le dficit est combl avec nos impts, tout cela est dlirant (c'est de la dmagogie politique) car un prix trop bas incite au gaspillage, c'est donc une dcision totalement anti cologique.


Peut-tre doute un reportage Arte pas du tout orient, comme souvent ?

Le prix du l'lectricit serait subventionn, comme les HLM. Je me demande qui cela emmerde sauf si dj on part dans l'optique de taxer les pauvres. Le prix du m est dj mont en flche depuis 15 ans, si ce prix du kwh suite la mme tendance depuis l'arrive des oliennes, c'est sans doute la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder la facture  la fin du mois. 
L'olien est lui aussi largement subventionn et cela ne semble pas te dranger, donc le modus operandi est-il de dire "cachez ce bnfice que je ne saurais voir" ?

A moins qu'on ne veuille rduire les moluments princiers (4000 pour un col bleu, 6000 pour un cadre) des salaris d'Edf et de leur fameux Comit d'Entreprise, ou que l'on se prpare a l'inluctable dmantlement de l'entreprise pour sauver les finances du pays, c'est  dire le train de vie des lus et conseillers municipaux.
Personnellement je m'en contrefiche, tant que les pauvres et les entreprises bnficient d'un Kwh trs comptitif, cela me convient.

Pourrait-on nous citer le rapport de la court des comptes ?




> Pire encore, le cot des nouveaux EPR est tel que cela reviendrais  tripler le cot de l'lectricit, c'est du dlire


Le prix du Kwh a dj doubl depuis l'arriv de l'olien et continuera de crotre.




> dans ce cas autant passer  des solutions certes coteuses mais moins dangereuses, comme solaire + olien + stockage hydrologique.


Mon dernier petit fils sera n et j'aurais rajeuni de 20 ans, un esprit de vieux con pragmatique de droite dans un corps de jeune anticonfomiste, le jour o on pourra alimenter un parc de 20 millions de Nissan Leaf avec des nouvelles bornes de recharge alimentes au solaire + olien. Recharger sa Leaf est une galre sans nom prenant des heures quand on a la chance de trouver une borne, alors que le parc est inexistant.

Avec des pointes de consommation en fin de journe et le samedi aprs les courses, donc passer le pays en solaire + olien, rvons un peu. C'est donner un blanc seing de 20 ans au lobby nuclaire, donc tre tacitement et stratgiquement pro-nuclaire.  Comme Hulot, rcipiendaire du prix Lyssenko par ailleurs.
Pour preuve, on a ferm que des centrales  charbon et  fuel depuis l'arrive de l'olien.





> Le vrai cot des centrales reste toujours totalement sous estim, quelqu'un a estim le cot de garde des dchets pendant 100 000 ans ? Je me doute que non...


On va les surveiller pendant 30 ans et on condamnera la mine, le cot est la construction de Bure  15 milliards, rien n'est trop beau. On pourrait les enterrer directement  2000m de fond sous la nappe phratique, cela ne poserait pas de souci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai vu un reportage qui montre que en France le prix de l'lectricit ne couvre pas son cot de production


Moi j'ai vu que l'tat subventionnait  fond l'olien, le prix d'1 kWh olien est vendu moins cher qu'il ne cote  produire.

La Cour des comptes alerte sur le cot des EnR



> Parmi ces dcouvertes, le cot faramineux du soutien  llectricit photovoltaque, pour un rsultat minable. Ainsi les seuls contrats signs avant 2010 pseront, au total lorsquils seront arrivs  terme, pas moins de 38,4 milliards deuros pour les finances publiques,  pour 0,7% de la production dlectricit, note la Cour. Ces contrats reprsenteront encore 2 milliards par an en 2030 et reprsentent une subvention de 480  par MWh.
> 
> Lolien est un peu moins dispendieux. Mais les chiffres sont, l aussi, cruels. Des contrats de lolien vont coter 40,7 milliards deuros en 20 ans pour 2% de la production franaise, prcise le rapport. Rcemment, les appels doffres pour lolien offshore flottant de 2015 pourraient se traduire par un cot de 1,7 milliard pour moins de 100 MW de puissance installe, et 390 GWh par an, soit 0,07% de la production nationale, notent les magistrats.


Le cot exorbitant de l'olien offshore franais



> La France a accord 30 milliards de subventions pour des oliennes offshore produisant 3 gigawatts. C'est trop cher pour une puissance si faible.


Ce qui est frustrant c'est que la France n'est plus foutue de fabriquer une centrale nuclaire...
 Le nuclaire franais est victime de ses propres dfaillances et de lEtat 



> Lindustrie nuclaire franaise nest pas seulement victime de ses propres dfaillances, mais aussi de lEtat, un actionnaire (83,7 % dEDF) imprvisible. Passe pour la dcision  anticonomique  de fermer les racteurs de Fessenheim (Haut-Rhin) dici  juin,  deux units qui fonctionnent bien , assure M. Lvy. Linquitude de la filire EDF-Framatome-Orano porte davantage sur la construction de nouveaux EPR, qui ninterviendra sans doute pas au cours du quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron. *EDF accumule du retard sur ses principaux concurrents*, le russe Rosatom et les chinois CNNC et CGN.

----------


## Ryu2000

On parle de Jean-Marc Jancovici dans les mdias mainstream maintenant :
Jean-Marc Jancovici : "Fermer une centrale nuclaire au nom du climat : l'imposture du gouvernement"



> Sur le premier critre  le plus vident  qu'est celui du climat : *le nuclaire est un mode de production qui rejette extrmement peu de Co2 par kWh*. La raction nuclaire elle-mme ne rejette pas de Co2. Elle consiste  casser en deux le noyau d'un mtal qui s'appelle l'uranium, en lui donnant une "indigestion" avec un neutron : dans un racteur, on fait absorber un neutron  un noyau d'uranium, et ce dernier a une "indigestion"  il devient instable , ce qui le conduit  se casser en deux. Ce fractionnement en deux noyaux, qui s'appellent les "produits de fission" (et dont une partie deviendra les "dchets nuclaires"), libre une quantit d'nergie absolument considrable. A masse gale, cela libre un million de fois plus d'nergie que la combustion : autant d'nergie est libre par la fission d'un gramme d'uranium que par la combustion d'une tonne de ptrole.


Energie :  Si la transition cologique par le nuclaire est le choix de la technocratie franaise, il faut le dire clairement 



> Ce sont les  trois grandes lois  affirmes de la transition nergtique qui valent pour tous les secteurs. Ces lois, dans cet ordre, sont importantes. Dabord parce quaucune nergie nest totalement dcarbone (mme le nuclaire et les oliennes gnrent du CO2). Ensuite parce quaucune production nergtique nest totalement sans effet environnemental (dchets nuclaires, batteries au lithium). Enfin, parce que cest la seule solution vraiment vertueuse conomiquement : non seulement pour les mnages, mais aussi  long terme pour lEtat.


Le nuclaire est la source d'nergie la plus propre. Plus on baisse la production nuclaire plus on pollue. On ferait mieux d'investir dans le nuclaire que dans les oliennes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les politiciens et les mdias mainstream commencent  reconnatre que l'olien ce n'est pas top  :8O: 
L'chec annonc de la politique olienne



> Le dveloppement a t fulgurant notamment en Allemagne, en Italie et au Danemark. Aprs des annes d'efforts, nous devons constater que l'lectricit d'origine olienne reprsente, dans l'UE, 11 % de la production globale d'lectricit, loin derrire la production d'nergie lectronuclaire qui en reprsente 25 % et celle du gaz naturel avec 21%. Mais, si ce chiffre de 11% peut sembler intressant, il ne dpasse pas les 1,9 % une fois ramen  l'nergie primaire. Si l'on ajoute les 0,5% d'nergie solaire, *ce rsultat de 2,4% en nergie primaire a t obtenu aprs avoir dpens 689 milliards de dollars entre 2010 et mi 2019*. Depuis 2000, un million de millions d'euros a t dpens dans l'UE pour des rsultats, somme toute, ngligeables. Tout a pour a !
> 
> Toutefois, l'exprience acquise sur plus de dix annes doit nous permettre de tirer des leons afin de savoir s'il convient de poursuivre dans la voie de l'obligation de production d'lectricit olienne. Or, il apparat de manire irrfragable que l'intermittence de la production olienne due  la variabilit de la vitesse du vent ne permettra pas un dploiement suffisant pour remplacer les productions lectronuclaire ou thermique d'lectricit. Lorsque le vent ne souffle pas il faut bien qu'il y ait une production disponible pour compenser ce manque de production ― on peut dire la mme chose du solaire photovoltaque.
> 
> On observe qu'en moyenne dans l'UE *les oliennes ne produisent que pendant 23 % du temps*. Que faut-il faire pendant les 77 % du temps restant ?


L'UE va peut-tre arrter de subventionner les oliennes, elle a jet trop d'argent pas les fentres, il faut arrter les dgts.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le japon continue la construction de 22 nouvelles centrales  charbon, pas mal pour une nergie soit disant trs polluante et en fin de vie. Il est vrai que le csium-137 auquel ont t exposs 35 millions de japonais n'est pas un polluant.

Ce n'est pas l bas qu'Areva Edf va fabriquer ses EPR dont le monde entier sait par ailleurs qu'elle ne sait plus les faire. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/c...fukushima.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est vrai que le csium-137 auquel ont t exposs 35 millions de japonais n'est pas un polluant.


C'est moins grave, ce n'est pas un gaz  effet de serre  ::ptdr::  
Au niveau du nuclaire les japonais n'ont jamais eu de pot, ils sont peut-tre traumatiss  force... Cela dit aujourd'hui c'est compltement vivable Fukushima.
D'aprs le GIEC les radiations sont moins grave que les gaz  effets de serre, il faut hirarchiser les choses, la priorit absolue c'est de limiter les missions de gaz  effet de serre.  ::P: 
Si on respecte le protocole de scurit les centrales nuclaires ne sont pas dangereuse.  Fukushima soit l'tude de risque  t bcle soit les consignes n'ont pas t respectes, les types savaient qu'il pourrait y avoir un tsunami.




> elle ne sait plus les faire.


Le truc bizarre c'est qu'EDF participe  la construction de centrale nuclaire en Chine et que a se passe bien, mais en France EDF galre.
L'exploitation du deuxime EPR de la centrale chinoise de Taishan va dbuter



> Le deuxime racteur de la centrale chinoise de Taishan doit entrer en exploitation ce 7 septembre. Ralis par une coentreprise compose d'acteurs chinois du nuclaire et d'EDF, le site devrait produire 24 TW par an, soit la consommation annuelle de 5 millions d'habitants.


Bon de toute faon, a ne sert  rien de discuter, que le peuple soit majoritairement contre les centrales  charbon, les oliennes, les panneaux solaires, les centrales nuclaire ou quoi que ce soit a ne change rien  la politique du pays...
L'important c'est que tout le monde constate l'chec du projet olien. Ce n'est absolument pas rentable, le kWh coute 3 fois plus cher  produire.

----------


## fredoche

> L'important c'est que tout le monde constate l'chec du projet olien. Ce n'est absolument pas rentable, le kWh coute 3 fois plus cher  produire.


Ce n'est pas rentable pour la socit franaise, encore que bien pens et bien plac pourquoi pas. Par contre c'est extrmement rentable pour ceux qui financent ces parcs oliens, puisque dfiscalisation et rachat bonifi. 

Le kWh ne coute pas 3 fois plus cher  produire, cela dpend rellement de la force et la rgularit des vents. Il est rachet 3 fois plus cher, la nuance est essentielle il me semble.

----------

